# Exolion Ti CR2 Flashlight - Interest List



## gregw

*Exolion Ti CR2 Flashlight - Shipping Completed*

Exolion SS (Stainless Steel) interest list started here.

*Shipping Completed.* 

-----------------------------------------------------
*Update 2 June (2nd)*

I read in the review thread that some of you have had the O-ring in the front of the Exolion come out. This was an unexpected issue as I've been using the Exolion prototype for a few months, and this has never happened. Anyway, here are the procedures on how to re-install the O-ring should this happen to you.

Procedure to re-install the front O-ring:
1. Using a tweezer, insert each leg of the tweezer into the slots in the Can.
2. Unscrew the Can a few turns until there is a few mm of space in front of UCL in the Exolion.
3. Take out the O-ring and stretch it a little bit a few time to work the kinks out.
4. Re-insert into the front of the Exolion using the tweezer.
5. Tighten the Can until you feel pressure on the O-ring.

Regarding the O-ring, I just had a discussion with my machinist, and his opinion is that the transparent silicon O-ring is probably less compressible and more slippery than the black rubber O-ring, and therefore, pressure on it could cause it to slip out. If you are having problems with it, I would suggest that you switch it out with the spare black O-ring I've included.

*Update 2 June*

*ALL Exolions have been SHIPPED!!! *

I've updated the list at the beginning of this thread with all the EMS shipping tracking numbers. You can track your EMS shipment at Hong Kong Post here. This should also show up at the USPS Tracking page here when the package arrives in the US.

*Update 1 June*

Guys, I've just installed the new foam pad at the bottom of your Exolions before sending it out. The new foam pad may make it "stiff" and difficult to turn on your Exolions. If this is the case with your Exolion, please put the sticker back onto the positive pole of the RCR2 battery, then tighten your Exolions until it is the "on" stage, and leave it for a day or so to soften the foam pad. This should improve the feel, and make it easier to turn it on.

*Update 1 June*

Shipped 21 packages today... The remaining Exolions will be shipped tomorrow.. 

*Update 30 May*

2nd batch of 28 just shipped.  The rest will ship on Thursday.  

*Update 29 May*

First batch of 28 shipped today..  Random numbers, were sent, so don't bug me on whether yours has been shipped or not. I will update a complete list once everything has been sent out. I anticipate at least two more trips to the post office to completely ship these out..  One more batch tomorrow, then the last batch on Thursday, since Wednesday is a public holiday here in Hong Kong.

*Update 26 May (midnight)*

I've basically finished assembling all the Exolions today... :sweat: I'm not even going to bother taking a picture because I've wrapped everything up and put it safely away until I take them out one by one to clean up, grease, re-check operations, and then pack/label in envelope, ready to be sent out..  

The packing will be done this week end, so I will be sending out the first batch on MONDAY!! 

*Update 26 May*

Final assembly is taking slightly longer than anticipated... Almost half done.. 






I'll try to see if I can get some of these out tomorrow, but it will probably be at least Saturday before I can get to the post office. Still need to clean my grubby/greasy fingerprints off these beauties before I can start packing them up..  

*Update 24 May*

The heads have been completed.  See picture below:





*Update 23 May*

I have just received the touched/cleaned up tail sections from the machinist, and have started to wash/clean the tail of any grease, dirt, etc. After cleaning, I will proceed to installing the O-ring, foam ring and tritium. I'll have pictures once I've completed the tails. 

The head sections are still with the laser engraver. These should be ready tomorrow. :rock:

*Update 19 May*

The bodies are finally at the laser engravers..  This is the last step before final assembly. Talking to the engravers today, they say that I should be able to pick up the completed bodies next Tuesday, which means that final assembly will begin next Wednesday. So, it looks like I should be able to begin sending out the first batch of Exolions, by Thursday or Friday. 

*Update 16 May*

I just remembered that the post office told me that for EMS, I will need the phone number of the addressee on the form... Since the default address from Paypal doesn't include your phone numbers, I will need those of you who have selected EMS Shipping to email me at



with the following information:

*Exolion Ti - EMS Shipping
CPF Name:
Serial # Reserved: 
Phone Number:
*

*Update 10 May*

Exolion bodies are completed.  Please see pictures below.

Final payment is now due. Please see this thread for payment information.

However, the bodies still need to be cleaned/touched up, and then sent out for laser engraving. After that, I will get the bodies back, and final assembly can be started. I'm expecting to begin final assembly early next week, which means that I can definitely start sending these out around 10 days to two weeks from today. 






















*Update 5 May*

Light Engine assembly has been completed..  To prevent dust, dirt, etc on the completed assembly, each Light Engine has been put into it's own little bag for protection.  






After talking to the machinist, it looks like the Exolion Ti bodies will be completed early next week. I will post pictures of the completed bodies when they are done, as well as start collecting final payment at that time.  

*Update 3 May*

Here are two pictures of the LED centering tool in action.  

1. Place sandwich in bottom section of tool, place LED on sandwich, and press down firmly with top section of tool. The top section has a cone shaped hole in the center which moves the LED to center when pressed down. Leave top section in place while soldering.





2. LED done. NEXT!  





*Update 1 May*

The Exolion bodies are about 95% done. They should, hopefully, be completed within the next 7 to 10 days. I have also decided that I will only collect the final payment once the bodies are completed and are ready for laser engraving and final assembly. Since this is the case, please get your money ready for the final payment in the next 7 to 10 days. 

Here's a summary of the final payment amounts:
Final payment for Exolion - $125

Shipping options (please pick one):
1. Standard Registered Airmail (10 - 14 days) - $9
2. EMS with tracking to USA ONLY (5 days) - $26
3. EMS with tracking to CANADA ONLY (5 days) - $29
If you want EMS and you are located outside of USA or Canada, please PM so I can get you the cost.

Optional Pouch for Exolion - $8.50

In the mean time, I've already started putting together the LED/sandwich/Can.. As you can see, the LED and sandwich are perfectly centered as I've asked the machine shop to create a centering tool to center the LED as well as for the assembly of the sandwiches. Pictures below:


















*Update 27 Apr*

Here is the runtime graph for "High" mode. The default "High" is set at level 10 out of 20 levels, but is user adjustable. 






Here is the runtime graph for "Low" mode. 






*Update 26 Apr*

Here is the runtime graph for "Burst" mode. This test was done with a fan blowing directly on the Exolion during the test run:






High and Low runtimes will be posted later.

*Update 16 Apr*

Here are the operating instructions for the Exolion:






You can also download the instructions in a PDF file here.

*Update 15 Apr*

Beamshots Comparison:

Please note that the emitter in the prototype Exolion is a TWOH, and this one actually appears quite yellow when under driven. The production Exolion will be using a TXOH emitter, which should be less warm. The colour of the walls and the door are also warm white, so this will affect the beam colour as well. Distance to door is about 10 feet.

CR2 Ion Low:





CR2 Ion High:





Jil 1.3W FluPIC Burst:





Firefly2 Pop2 High:





Exolion Low:





Exolion High:





Exolion Burst:





*Update 7 Apr*

The machine shop is still busy doing the tail of the Exolion. The machining process is approximately 1 hour per tail piece, so it's taking quite a long time to do. I will take some pictures once I have them back. 

*Update 29 Mar*

I just received a sample leather sheath/carry case from AW. This will be available as an optional item for Exolion owners, and will cost an extra $8.50 if added to your Exolion final payment. Please DO NOT contact me to reserve this. If you want one, just simply add an additional $8.50 to your final payment and state that you want a sheath in your paypal message. Pictures below:
















*Update 26 Mar*

Here are some pictures of Exolion bodies that were produced during the test run of the machining process. This small test run was done to ensure that there will not be any problems once machining begins for the final production of all 100 bodies.. 






























*Update 25 Mar*

Sold Out..  

*Update 22 Mar*

Due to a number of drop outs, there are still 4 Exolions available. If you are interested in getting one, please see the payment thread for instructions on sending me a $100 deposit.

The estimated schedule for the collection of the final balance is the beginning of May. If all goes according to plan, I will be sending out the Exolion to you by the 2nd week of May. 

I may have a solution for those of you who are concerned about scratching your Exolions when you put them on your keychains...  I was talking to AW today, and found out that he has a custom leather carry case that will fit the Exolion and has a clip that will allow the case to be clipped to your keychain. I will be getting a sample of the leather case in about a week, and will post some photos at that time. 

This will be an optional item, and can be added to your order prior to the final payment. The price has still not been confirmed, but I don't expect it to cost more than $10.

*Update 17 Mar*

I did some waterproof testing today.. I turned on the Exolion to Burst mode, and put it in a basin of cold water for approximately 10 minutes. During that time, I let the Exolion sit in the water, and also used the Exolion to swirl around the water. After that, I dried the Exolion externally and opened it up. With a dry tissue paper, I wiped the battery and the inside of the battery compartment as well as the bottom of the sandwich... It was DRY!  






*Update 15 March - Final Prototype, Deposit Due*

Hi all,

It's been a long road getting the Exolion from concept to final prototype, :sweat: but it's finally HERE!!.. 

Final specifications are:
Full Titanium body
Brass "Can" for better heat transference
UCL™ lens from Flashlightlens.com for 99% light transmission
McGizmo's McR-16 reflector for that perfect beam
Premium TXOH emitter
Three stage light (Low, High, Burst), with user adjustable High level
Full O-Ring protection
Green Tritium vial in the tail
Protected RCR2 battery
Dimensions: 50mm x 18.9mm

The Burst mode on the three stage will remain at 800mah, but is recommended for intermittent use only. Low will be approximately 20+mah, and High level will be user adjustable between the two levels. The on/off switching between levels will be 0.8 seconds.

The final interface will be as follows:
1st On - Low
2nd On - High
3rd On - Burst
4th On - Low
5th On - High
6th On - Burst
7th On - User adjustment to High level

Each flashlight will also be laser engraved with "Exolion Ti", and will include a serial number in the format 01/XX.

Here are some pictures of the final prototype..  





























A *$100* deposit is now due. I've created a payment thread over at Custom B/S/T here. Please note that you have 7 days to make the payment. If you do not pay within that timeframe, you will lose your reservation to those on the waiting list. If you have difficulty coming up with the deposit within 7 days, please PM and we can discuss it.

*Update 11 Mar* 

The machine shop had to find a special tool to do the tritium slot as the ones they were using, was breaking at an alarming rate when trying to cut the slot on Grade 5 Titanium. That's why there is a slight delay in getting the final prototype. In any case, this final problem seems to have been resolved, as can be seen by the picture below.  






There are still some minor clean up and adjustments that need to be made, but as soon as I have those resolved, I will be posting the final specs, and then collecting the $100 deposit... I would expect this to finally happen, around Monday or Tuesday.

*Update 6 Mar*

I should have the final prototype in hand within a few days, and I will test it out to ensure that all the little changes and tweaks I've asked for have been incorporated. Once that is done, I will be posting the final specs and asking for a *$100* deposit. I'm expecting that I should be calling for the deposit about *1 week* from today, so all those on the reserve list, please get your money ready.. 

*Update 4 Mar* 

Here are some new pictures of the final prototype in progress..  






























*Update 2 Mar*

Here's a "proof of concept" on the tail design. :rock: This time, it is a really really rough piece and basically just goes through the process of creating the tail on a rod the same size as will be used on the Exolion.







*Update 1 Mar*

Quick news update... The tail design may not need to change after all, and aside from some small size differences, will be substantially similar to the design as drawn in the CAD diagrams  

The "Can" on the Exolion will be made of Brass instead of Copper as it is very thin and Copper "sticks" to the tool too much to machine properly without destroying the "Can". Instead of epoxying the sandwich, a retaining ring will now be machined for the "Can", so Exolion owners can now easily change out the sandwich without buying a 2nd "Can". The 6AL-4V titanium rods for the Exolion has arrived.  Tail design is still being finalised, but I hope to have a "proof of concept" tail in a few days.

*Update 27 Feb*

Here's a beamshot... There is a very very slight occlusion of the outside edge of the corona by the crenellated bezel, and the beam is not perfectly round, but it is only visible if you are wall hunting less than 3 feet away from the wall... I've tried to capture this, but can't seem to be able to show it. This beamshot was taken with the Exolion about 3 feet away from the wall.






Here are some new pictures of the Exolion's new revised "proof of concept head". Please note that the flutes have not been "cleaned" as the machinist was trying to get it to me and didn't have time to clean it up. Differences from the last picture are, the side flutes on the head, and the lens was moved up 1mm, closer to the crenellated bezel. This results in reducing the overall length of the flashlight by 1mm..  

Length when off:  





Thickness of the head at the lip:





Left to right in the photo below: Jil 1.3W, Firefly II with CR2 body, CR2 Ion, Exolion working model, Arc AAA















*Update 26 Feb*

Here are some pictures of the "proof of concept/working model" to wet your appetites. The machining on this is NOT complete, and is simply a test piece for fitting the internal components, as well as to see how the crenellated head, and octagonal tail will turn out. Note that this is the shortest of the lot, even with the crenellated head.  The design is still being "tweaked", so there will be slight changes from this to the final prototype. Please note that even though the crenellated head looks quite pronounced, it is COMPLETELY smoothed and will not cut/snag on clothing. I've carried this in my pocket, and it definitely will not put a hole in your pocket.

Left to right in the two photos below: Jil 1.3W, Firefly II with CR2 body, CR2 Ion, Exolion working model, Arc AAA




















*Update 19 Feb*

There are some last minute changes to the production design as the machinist has discovered that some details in the tail maybe impossible to machine reliably due to the hardness of the titanium and the small size of the tool used. If unchanged, it will result in an unacceptable level of rejects due to tool breakage.. This will mean that the tail of the prototype will need to change.  

Due to the change, the final prototype will only be out at the end of February.

The good news is that the Exolion Ti CR2 will be made from Grade 5 (6AL-4V) titanium, which has the highest tensile and yield strength of all titanium alloys, and has a typical Rockwell C scale hardness of 36. For a spec sheet of the grades and strength of titanium alloys, click here. Unfortunately, it also makes it just too difficult to produce the Exolion as designed.

------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi all,

I'm doing a limited run of a titanium CR2 flashlight using a protected RCR2 battery as the power source. I've named it the Exolion Ti CR2. 

Specs of this flashlight are:
Full Titanium body
Brass "Can" for better heat transference
UCL™ lens from Flashlightlens.com for 99% light transmission
McGizmo's McR-16 reflector for that perfect beam
Premium TWOH/TXOH emitter
Three stage light (Low, High, Burst), with user adjustable High level 
Full O-Ring protection
Green Tritium vial in the tail
Protected RCR2 battery
Dimensions: 50mm x 18.9mm

This light is meant to be a tough key-chain light that hangs together with all your keys for EDC. Even with a Grade 5 (6AL-4V) titanium body, there will eventually be scratches if you put it on the keychain, but it should not affect the appearance of the Exolion as the scratches will blend in with the machined finish of the titanium body. This is unlike an HAIII aluminium flashlight, where each scratch will stand out, appearing in silver, once the scratch is deep enough to penetrate the HAIII layer.

I've always appreciated good throw, and a perfect beam from my flashlights, which is why I will be using McGizmo's McR-16 for the reflector. With the use of UCL lens, this ensures that as much light as possible goes out the front end. In addition, the use of a protected Rechargable RCR2 really makes it a user as you won't have to spend any more money on lithium batteries, and also won't have to worry about over discharging your Li-ion battery.

With the three stage light, this makes it easy for anyone to find a suitable light level. Low level is approximately 30ma to the LED, and Burst is approximately 800ma (subject to change) to the LED. The High level is fully user adjustable anywhere between the two current levels. You will need to twist on/off within 0.8 seconds to go from one light level to the next. Please note that Burst level should only be used intermittantly as the high current to the LED will produce too much heat for such a small flashlight to cope with for extended periods.

The interface will be as follows: 
1st On - Low
2nd On - High
3rd On - Burst
4th On - Low
5th On - High
6th On - Burst
7th On - User adjustment to High level

This is a very simplified interface, and there is no reason for you to twist more than 3 times to select one of the three different light levels. I've specified a repeat of the Low, High, and Burst cycle before the user adjustment, just in case you missed it the first time around.

Each flashlight will also be laser engraved with "Exolion Ti", and will include a serial number in the format 01/XX.

*The price will be $225, and includes one Protected RCR2 battery. Shipping by registered airmail will be $9. *

Here are some drawings of how it will look:




































Please post your interest on this thread. If you want a specific serial number, please indicate that in your post so I can reserve the number for you. Please pick a number between 1 - 100. All numbers are available as I am not reserving any numbers for myself. Please see the 2nd post below for numbers that have already been reserved.

The first prototype will be out very soon, and I will post more information as I get that in my hands. Please note that specifications may change as I play with the prototype and make improvements to the design.  

I will be taking a 50% deposit, hopefully by the beginning of March. I'm expecting to collect the final payment, as well as send out the flash lights approximately 8 weeks after the initial deposit.


----------



## gregw




----------



## marcspar

I'm in! Serial number 4 please.

Marc

ps - what does Exolion mean?


----------



## gregw

marcspar said:


> I'm in! Serial number 4 please.
> 
> Marc
> 
> ps - what does Exolion mean?



Exo = Exotic material e.g. Titanium
Lion = Li-ion

:naughty:


----------



## EricMack

#1 Please:wow:


----------



## flashlight

Hi Greg,

Can I have #8 please. 

Expected date of delivery? Total run number?


----------



## gregw

flashlight said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> Can I have #8 please.
> 
> Expected date of delivery? Total run number?



Hi Cyril,

#8 is yours.

I can't give a definite answer on the delivery date, but it should be within 4 - 6 weeks from when I start collecting initial deposits. Total number really depends on interest, but I expect it to be less than 100.


----------



## neon

Hello greg,

Is it possible for me to take number #69 ? 
When likely you will collect the payment?

Thanks!


----------



## gregw

neon said:


> Hello greg,
> 
> Is it possible for me to take number #69 ?
> When likely you will collect the payment?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi neon,

#69 is yours.

After playing around with the prototypes and finalizing the design, I intend to collect a 50% initial deposit once I see that there is enough interest for me to begin doing the run. The rest of the payment will be expected just before I send out the flashlight to you. Initial deposits may happen as soon as within the next two weeks, if everything goes as planned.


----------



## billybright

I`m in Greg, #007 for me please:naughty:


----------



## EricMack

Hi Greg. I see there appear to be cuts in the side of the body. Any thought of the Tritium inserts in the body instead/in addition to the tail? Maybe too ORBish, but pretty handy when trying to locate the keys in the bottom of a dark bag. Love the bezel!! Hopefully not too sharp, though 


Eric


----------



## mohr

hi,
need one ;-)
serial # 110 
christian


----------



## gregw

EricMack said:


> Hi Greg. I see there appear to be cuts in the side of the body. Any thought of the Tritium inserts in the body instead/in addition to the tail? Maybe too ORBish, but pretty handy when trying to locate the keys in the bottom of a dark bag. Love the bezel!! Hopefully not too sharp, though
> 
> 
> Eric



Hi Eric, 

The cuts on the side probably won't be deep enough to protect the tritium vial, and probably isn't a good idea if this flashlight is used as intended on a keychain.. I love the bezel too, but will play with the prototype to see if I need to reduce it after actually putting the thing in my pocket with my keys.. :laughing:


----------



## EricMack

gregw said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> The cuts on the side probably won't be deep enough to protect the tritium vial, and probably isn't a good idea if this flashlight is used as intended on a keychain.. I love the bezel too, but will play with the prototype to see if I need to reduce it after actually putting the thing in my pocket with my keys.. :laughing:


 
Good luck finding someone to Beta-test that issue!:lolsign:


----------



## gregw

EricMack said:


> Good luck finding someone to Beta-test that issue!:lolsign:



That would be me.. :laughing:


----------



## yaesumofo

please put me on the interested list. I personally do not care for all of those mode selections. I would like an on of off light. Ti twisting action is not as smooth and easy as aluminum. it is harder to operate with one hand if tight and if there are a bunch of modes to go through it might be tough.

Still please put me down for one.
Yaesumofo


----------



## billybright

Yes, maybe a simple 2 stage high/low would be better:thinking:


----------



## gregw

I've thought about this for quite a while, and have come to the conclusion that 2 stage, for me, just isn't going to be enough. My reasoning is this.. I use the low, for really dark places such as a cinema, or when you're just looking for the key hole in your front door. The middle level, is when there is some ambient light, but you need to use your flashlight to light up an area with dark shadows, and can be used for extended run. And the high, is basically to show your friends how bright your tiny tiny little flashlight actually is.. :laughing: 

Note that the middle level is fully adjustable, so you can set it to whatever level you want.

Another "problem" with a simple 2 stage is that what I consider high, may not be bright enough for some of you, but maybe too bright for some of you. This way, there is one level that YOU can set, so it is exactly how you like it.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

*Yes, I would like one.* *Serial no. 3, please.* Although I'm not a huge fan of pre-pays. Can you provide an ETA of estimated hurdle dates?


----------



## Kiu

Hi Greg,
You know I definitely in!:rock:
Please put me down for the #3 :naughty:

Kiu


----------



## Kiu

oh, I am a few mins late.
#5 please.


----------



## gregw

arewethereyetdad said:


> *Yes, I would like one.* *Serial no. 3, please.* Although I'm not a huge fan of pre-pays. Can you provide an ETA of estimated hurdle dates?



Hi Troy,

I can't give you ETAs right at this moment, but I can say that it WILL be definitely 6 weeks or less from the time I take the 50% deposit to when you get your flashlight. I don't want to drag this on anymore than you do..


----------



## arewethereyetdad

OK, sounds good to me, Greg. Knowing it's you runnin' the show makes me very comfortable. :thumbsup: 



gregw said:


> Hi Troy,
> 
> I can't give you ETAs right at this moment, but I can say that it WILL be definitely 6 weeks or less from the time I take the 50% deposit to when you get your flashlight. I don't want to drag this on anymore than you do..


----------



## Frenchyled

Gregw  I am in please #13...many thanks


----------



## gregw

arewethereyetdad said:


> OK, sounds good to me, Greg. Knowing it's you runnin' the show makes me very comfortable. :thumbsup:



Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## cy

hmmmmm


----------



## xochi

I'd like #23 if possible. If an approximation of when the 50% would be (within a month or two maybe)due could be made that would be a big help since I'm gonna have to scrape up cash here and there.


----------



## erinO919

I'm in for NO. 6 please
Thanks


----------



## gregw

xochi said:


> I'd like #23 if possible. If an approximation of when the 50% would be (within a month or two maybe)due could be made that would be a big help since I'm gonna have to scrape up cash here and there.



There are basically two dependancies.. 
1. How the prototypes turn out. I will need to do testing once I have them in hand. This can take as little as a few days to as much as two/three weeks, depending on the problems that are encountered.

2. How many people have expressed interest on this list. If there is 50 or more potential orders, then that will be a go on this run.

I would give a very very rough estimation that you can expect to have to cough up the 50% deposit between two weeks to 1 month from now, but don't hold me to it...


----------



## xochi

Edited after I read your response reguarding two stage.

I'd also like to say that I agree that having you at the wheel is quite comforting.


----------



## gregw

xochi said:


> I agree with this. 3 Levels gets frustrating with all the twisting, even on my reverse clicky lux 3 fenix with a pic , I switched from using 3 levels to two levels. Keep in mind that clicks are alot easier than twists.
> 
> I'm one of those that has moved over to the KISS camp having overcome being dazzled by as many options as possible.
> 
> Then again design by comitee sucks, too. Especially for the man with the plan.:wave:



Just think of the Exolion as an opposite to the CR2 Ion..  Different approach in a very similar sized package, with a significantly lower price for a Ti body. :laughing: 

Exolion: 
three levels with user settable middle level
has throw, but still has usable corona
uses protected RCR2/possible use of Lithium CR2 for emergencies

CR2 Ion:
simple two level
even flood
only uses Lithium CR2


----------



## Sengoku

Number 11 for me please!
Wouldnt copper or even alu be better for the heatsink?
Seems like alot of work just to get on high mode...


----------



## gregw

Sengoku said:


> Number 11 for me please!
> Wouldnt copper or even alu be better for the heatsink?
> Seems like alot of work just to get on high mode...



You might be right about copper... I'll need to check and get it changed if that is the case... 

In my experience, I don't often use high, so I thought that doing three twists would be acceptable.. Note that you can set the middle level the same as high if you want, so it will only take two twists to get to high.

-- edit --
"Can" changed to Copper from Brass..


----------



## bmstrong

Interested, but I'm not thrilled by the crenulated front end. Any plans to offer a standard flat end?


----------



## ibcj

Please put me down for #9.

Would this be able to run on a Duracell CR2 ?

I've seen beamshots from another small light with a crenulated bezel and the beamshot is definitely altered. I have a McLux - T, and the beam pattern is nice and circular.
I'm not sure you can answer this right now but, will the bezel affect the beam or are you working towards a circular beam pattern ?


----------



## JohnnyDeep

Would like # 12, please.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

nystrpr said:


> Please put me down for #9.
> I'm not sure you can answer this right now but, will the bezel affect the beam or are you working towards a circular beam pattern ?


 
It would appear from the blueprints that gregw's crenallated bezel is similar in design to McGizmo's, with flared back edges, that would allow for a circular beam pattern.


----------



## editedby

Serial # 48 PLEASE.


----------



## Amorphous

NICE!!  

Please reserve #18 

IMHO, there are too many twisties.. would like to know if you will do a push button ON/OFF/user adjustable level Ti light?

Thanks


----------



## FRANKVZ

I am interested, I believe #10 or next available #. :rock:


----------



## Elakazam

Number 33 for me! Please!

Thanx


----------



## flex76italy

Hi, serial 76 for me 

:thanks:


----------



## sideman7

I'm interested as well. SN not important to me. I would like to see an actual prototype before committing money though...


----------



## mut

Looks nice gregw
Please put me down for number 100. Hopefully it will be a couple of weeks after SS to get some funds together.

mut


----------



## gregw

bmstrong - I'm going to be offering only one design. I don't think there is enough demand to make a separate run with a "flat" end.

nystrpr - I'm going to make sure that the beam will be nice and circular. The length of the crenallated bezel in the drawing is still preliminary and may be reduced for a better beam, and more comfortable pocket carry. Primary CR2 batteries can be used in an emergency, but note that the light level will be significantly lower as it will be in direct drive. 

arewethereyetdad - Thanks for stepping in with the answer. You're right on!

Amorphous - I did look to see if I could do a clickie, but the problem is that it will add significantly to the size, and there is the potential problem with long term reliability.

sideman7 - There will definitely be more photos and information once I have the prototype in hand. I definitely won't be taking deposits until I have resolved all technical issues and finalized the design.


----------



## jeffb

Hi Greg,

please put me down for #93

Thank You.

jeffb


----------



## dbedit

Greg,
I am in for one for sure the SN as low as possible. I am concerned a bit about the bezel. The crenulated bezel that I have carried on keys dig into my leg a bit but like the option.


----------



## goldserve

I'm in for one! 99 please! Can't there be a blue tritium?


----------



## gregw

dbedit said:


> Greg,
> I am in for one for sure the SN as low as possible. I am concerned a bit about the bezel. The crenulated bezel that I have carried on keys dig into my leg a bit but like the option.



The prototype testing will help me determine if the bezel needs to be shortened for more comfortable pocket carry. In any case, these will not be sharp and should not cause discomfort.


----------



## ICUDoc

Hi 

Serial #67 for me would be good thanks!!!
Any chance of a 123-sized version??


----------



## Carpe Diem

Please sign me up for serial # 58.

Thanks!


----------



## gregw

ICUDoc said:


> Hi
> 
> Serial #67 for me would be good thanks!!!
> Any chance of a 123-sized version??



No plans for a 123-sized version right now, but anything is possible after this run is completed. If there is significant demand for a run of 123-sized or 2x AA body for use with a Kroll clickie, then I may do a run of those..


----------



## kit

I'm in for 1 - #26 please. Thanks.


----------



## quantile

Put me on the list for #17 please.

Thanks.


----------



## Jurphaas

Hi gregw - please reserve me #50 if it is still available,
Jurphaas.


----------



## daz

Hi Gregw,could you please add me to the list..No 20 if it is still available


----------



## xochi

gregw said:


> In my experience, I don't often use high, so I thought that doing three twists would be acceptable.. Note that you can set the middle level the same as high if you want, so it will only take two twists to get to high.



Hey Greg, will this be one of the 'pic' type boards with LDO/PWM regulation? If so , does that mean that even though there are 3 twists to 'High' (<.8 sec between each twist) one more twist (after >.8 sec) gets you to 'Off'? 

Also, please make the emitter end user swappable:naughty:. Not much point to a light that will last 300 years if it seems obsolete in 3. Sorry if this was already mentioned, the TLTL syndrome is acting up (Too Lazy To Look).


----------



## gregw

xochi said:


> Hey Greg, will this be one of the 'pic' type boards with LDO/PWM regulation? If so , does that mean that even though there are 3 twists to 'High' (<.8 sec between each twist) one more twist (after >.8 sec) gets you to 'Off'?
> 
> Also, please make the emitter end user swappable:naughty:. Not much point to a light that will last 300 years if it seems obsolete in 3. Sorry if this was already mentioned, the TLTL syndrome is acting up (Too Lazy To Look).



Hi xochi, yes, you got it right regarding the board. It is an LDO/PWM regulated board. However, the interface on my custom board has been simplified from the standard interfaces offered by the POP2 or the FluPIC. 

For each On/Off less than 0.8 seconds, this one goes from Low, Middle, High, then Low, Middle and High again, then on the 7th twist, it will be for user setting of the middle level. After that, it resets and goes back to the first twist and comes on at Low again. Also, anytime that you leave the light on for more than 0.8 seconds, the interface will have reset and goes back to the first twist on the next turn on, coming on at Low. Very simple..  

The emitter should be user swappable. You will just need to unsolder two points, and the emitter can then be taken off without any problems.. I'll be using Artic Alumina for good thermal contact between the emitter to the board.


----------



## bmstrong

G: Thanks for the reply. Thought as much. I'm out on this one. Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## aosty

Amorphous said:


> IMHO, there are too many twisties.. would like to know if you will do a push button ON/OFF/user adjustable level Ti light?



I'd also be much more interested if it was a clicky instead of another twisty. Looks cooool though!


----------



## gregw

bmstrong - No problem. Thanks for the good wishes. 

aosty - As I said in my reply to Amorphous earlier, I did look into doing a clickie, but it would have made this flashlight much longer, and then there is also the issue of long term reliability of the clickie switch. 

I've actually given this much thought, and for the intended purpose of this flashlight, which is to be a very small and tough keychain light that hangs together with your keys for EDC, a twisty is much safer than having a clickie since you can be assured that it will be locked out by just unscrewing the body one extra twist from when the light shuts off. 

A clickie can be activated by accident since this light will be in your pocket, together with a bunch of keys. Also, since this light is plain titanium and not anodized, finding some way to lock out the clickie would be difficult if not impossible.. This is all in addition to being able to find a small and reliable clickie switch the right size that can thread to the back end of this little flashlight, and how to make this switch as water tight as possible...


----------



## ledvador

I take the number 70... plus the CR123 body option.


----------



## nethiker

Great looking light Gregw. I do not have this kind of money right now but I will start scraping some together and hopefully will have the 50% deposit by the time you ask for it. I should be able to come up with the balance another month or so past that.

Count me in for #65

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## gregw

ledvador said:


> I take the number 70... plus the CR123 body option.



ledvador, we'll have to wait and see if there is going to be any demand for the CR123 body option..


----------



## gregw

nethiker said:


> Great looking light Gregw. I do not have this kind of money right now but I will start scraping some together and hopefully will have the 50% deposit by the time you ask for it. I should be able to come up with the balance another month or so past that.
> 
> Count me in for #65
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg



Greg, you should have about two weeks to a month to come up with the deposit, and then another 5 to 6 weeks after that to come up with the rest... So, there's plenty of time..


----------



## taylor

I am in for no. 28. Thx Greg


----------



## CPFMan

Count me in. Please reserve me a spot.

I'll take my area on position number 38

Thanks


----------



## gregw

taylor and CPFMan, you have your numbers reserved. :thanks:


----------



## Fixer

Looks good to me.

Please put me down for #22.


----------



## Lunarmodule

:wow: Very nice design! 

User adjustable mid level is a nice touch. Please reserve #77 for me. I'm in 100%. I really love CR2 lights despite the relatively small battery capacity, but the user adjustable mid is the key to a very long usable runtime and rechargeables are my preference. Great looking concept drawings!


----------



## kenster

I am interested in #21. Thanks.


Ken


----------



## gregw

Fixer, Lunarmodule and kenster, you have your numbers reserved. :thanks: 

Lunarmodule, thanks for the comments. Glad you like my approach..


----------



## Lurveleven

Put me down for #66.

I would also like a less agressive bezel.

What will the runtimes be for this light? (on Low, High and 150mA Middle).

How is the Middle level adjusted?

Sigbjoern


----------



## gregw

Lurveleven said:


> Put me down for #66.
> 
> I would also like a less agressive bezel.
> 
> What will the runtimes be for this light? (on Low, High and 150mA Middle).
> 
> How is the Middle level adjusted?
> 
> Sigbjoern



Sigbjoern, your number is reserved. :thanks: 

I'm still waiting for the prototype to be ready for testing. The "circular beam" and "pocket" test with my keychain will tell me if I need to reduce the length of the crenulated bezel or it will remain as designed.

I intend to do a run time test of the low and preset middle level once I have the prototype. Running it on High (approximately 800mah) for the full run without any heat relieving assistance isn't recommended due to the very small size, and resulting lack of heat sinking capability. However, I will probably try doing a test run on High, but with a fan or some other method of cooling assistance.

To adjust the Middle level, you will need to twist On/Off within 0.8 seconds, 6 times. On the 7th twist on, the light will turn on at the lowest level, and then gradually increase in brightness to the maximum, then after reaching maximum level, it will gradually dim until it is at the lowest level. This up/down brightness cycle will continue until you select the brightness you want by twisting it off at the point where the level of light is at where you want it. The next time you select Middle, the light level will be the same level as when you turned it off during the user selection cycle. This procedure sounds quite tedious, but it actually isn't as bad when you are doing it. Also, I would assume that most people will do this only once.


----------



## EricMack

gregw said:


> Sigbjoern, your number is reserved. :thanks:
> 
> I'm still waiting for the prototype to be ready for testing. The "circular beam" and "pocket" test with my keychain will tell me if I need to reduce the length of the crenulated bezel or it will remain as designed.


 
Greg, I want to go on record - I LIKE the bezel!:candle:


----------



## gregw

EricMack said:


> Greg, I want to go on record - I LIKE the bezel!:candle:



So do I. :laughing: I'm going to minimize any reduction in the size of the bezel, but just need to make sure that it will not interfere with the beam, and is comfortable for pocket carry on a keychain.


----------



## alauda

S**T.....I am going to go bankrupt..

#88 for me please...looks fantastic.


----------



## Lurveleven

aluda, it looks like #88 is already taken.

Sigbjoern


----------



## gregw

alauda said:


> S**T.....I am going to go bankrupt..
> 
> #88 for me please...looks fantastic.



alauda, sorry, but #88 is taken. Please see the reserved list on the 2nd post above. 

Sigbjoern, thanks for stepping in with the answer.. :thanks:


----------



## FlashMike

:wow:
I'm interested in #57...
But I'd like to see the final version before comitting cash.


----------



## gregw

FlashMike said:


> :wow:
> I'm interested in #57...
> But I'd like to see the final version before comitting cash.



FlashMike, you're number is reserved. :thanks: 

I will post additional pictures/info after getting the prototype completed. I will only be collecting money after all tests are completed and the design specifications are finalized.


----------



## alauda

Sorry for my mistake on #88 !!

Can I have #16 or the next lowest number.

Many Thanks


----------



## gregw

alauda, #16 is yours. :thanks:


----------



## ibcj

gregw,

Please remove me from the list (#9). I apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## gregw

nystrpr said:


> gregw,
> 
> Please remove me from the list (#9). I apologize for any inconvenience.



Removed as requested.


----------



## sideman7

Can you move me to #9 then... Thanks.


----------



## gregw

sideman7 said:


> Can you move me to #9 then... Thanks.



Done.


----------



## InFlux

Looks nice! I'll go for #14


----------



## gregw

InFlux said:


> Looks nice! I'll go for #14



Your number is reserved. :thanks:


----------



## LedCrazd

Have you considered using Luxeon K2?


----------



## goldserve

That would be wicked! But we'd all have to ait till march...


----------



## gregw

The whole problem with the K2 is that as far as I know, the forward voltage (Vf) will be much higher then an "H" (3.03V - 3.27V), most probably a "J", "K" or higher. For an LDO circuit, a lower Vf LED is much better as it is significantly more efficient. Also, a standard Lithium CR2 cannot be used in an emergency if the LED has a Vf from a J or K bin. In addition to all the above, my understanding is that due to the small production amount now, there will be no binning, so you really have no idea in terms what tint you are going to get for your LED.  

You are, obviously free to change out the LED to a K2 after you get it.. :laughing:


----------



## goldserve

Coudln't be better said. I'd definitely change it out afterwards...


----------



## ChocolateLab33

*No. 39* for me please.


----------



## gregw

ChocolateLab33 said:


> *No. 39* for me please.



Your number is reserved. :thanks:


----------



## faco

Why Not  # 63 Please, am I showing my age ? After weeks of searching and reading posts I finally land here, the Ti did it for me.

 

Hope it is beadblasted or has a brushed finish. I really like the bezel (would prefer if it was less aggressive though) and can't wait for the photos. 

 

Will you supply the spaces for the battery - to fit in a charger ? Please recommend a charger as well (newbie here) Thanks

 

Laz


----------



## xochi

Bead blasting is a good idea, make the Exolion a natural companion for a Sebenza! Perhaps some blue accents somewhere.....


----------



## arewethereyetdad

I don't see why anyone would want to beadblast Ti. Ti is perfect and beautiful in its bare unaltered condition. I hope Greg simply produces it in Ti and does not add any other finishing effects.


----------



## gregw

faco, your number is reserved. :thanks: You can buy the Li-ion charger, additional protected RCR2 batteries, as well as the spacer from AW.

faco and xochi, there is no way I would bead blast titanium. That would be the equivalent to sacrilege as far as I am concern..  You are, of course, free to alter the finish of your Exolion Ti once you get it. 

arewethereyetdad, I agree with you 100%. Have no fear, your Exolion Ti will be in it's bare unaltered state when you get it. :laughing:


----------



## faco

arewethereyetdad said:


> I don't see why anyone would want to beadblast Ti. Ti is perfect and beautiful in its bare unaltered condition. I hope Greg simply produces it in Ti and does not add any other finishing effects.


 
I have 2 Wristwatches in Ti, one is bead blasted and the other has a brushed finish, they both have a "perfect and beautiful" finish






I'm sure when Greg produces it in it's "bare unaltered state" it will also have a "perfect and beautiful" finish. Ti is a great material for many reasons, that's why I choose it for many poducts I own. I wear one of the Ti watches daily at work and it gets knocked around allot, Ti holds up so well it's as new as the day I bought it





Thanks for the AW link Greg


----------



## NewBie

I'd really like to see runtime plots on this light so I could see how it performs.

I know the RCR2 cells sag fast even under light loads, so it will be very important to see the runtime plots in your medium and especially high modes.

As I recall, the ones I tried gave about 5 minutes at 400mA, and a boost circuit was necessary just to get this time, because they hit 3V *really* fast, so it was necessary to boost the voltage to get enough to feed the LED to even get these sorts of runtimes at 400mA- with decent light output.

I'm really interested in seeing your results on high, your 800mA mode.

Idea for you. Try a ziplock baggie full of water, and placing that over the flashlight body, to simulate the human hand.

When do you think you will have runtime plots?


----------



## gregw

NewBie said:


> I'd really like to see runtime plots on this light so I could see how it performs.
> 
> I know the RCR2 cells sag fast even under light loads, so it will be very important to see the runtime plots in your medium and especially high modes.
> 
> As I recall, the ones I tried gave about 5 minutes at 400mA, and a boost circuit was necessary just to get this time, because they hit 3V *really* fast, so it was necessary to boost the voltage to get enough to feed the LED to even get these sorts of runtimes at 400mA- with decent light output.
> 
> I'm really interested in seeing your results on high, your 800mA mode.
> 
> Idea for you. Try a ziplock baggie full of water, and placing that over the flashlight body, to simulate the human hand.
> 
> When do you think you will have runtime plots?



Runtime plots will depend on when I actually get the prototype in hand. The prototypes have been delayed slightly due to the extended Chinese New Year holidays here in Hong Kong. Right now, I'm anticipating that I will get the prototype at the end of this week, so the runtime plot and other information should be posted sometime next week or so. 

I don't recommend or expect people to run this on high (800mah) for the full runtime as this is a very small light and just doesn't have the heat sinking capability to get rid of the heat, even when held in a human hand. The selection of 800mah for high is basically a level, so that you CAN get it quite bright if you need it. The middle level is fully adjustable by the user, so I'm expecting that this will be the level that is used most.


----------



## kit

Gregw, can you take me off the interest list? I think I can't make the budget for this month. Sorry to trouble you.


----------



## xochi

After seeing Endeavours Cr2 Ion in Ti, I've joined the "Thou shalt not treat, blast, coat or otherwise defile thy natural Ti " camp! That is one purdy light.

Newbie has some good points, that, I guess need evaluating after the proto arrives. However, if the RCR2's sag as quickly as he suggests then scrolling through the 800ma setting will have a signifigant effect on the runtimes of the other levels. Personally, I don't find the differences between the brightness of say 500ma to 800ma all that compelling, at least when I'm aware of the huge cost in runtime. At least the 800ma setting might be efficient with emitters/batts in the future, otherwise , I'd opt for a lower "high".

I believe that the li-ion AAA and Cr2 are close in capacity, perhaps Andrew Wynn can give some valuable input from his work with the NANO?


----------



## gregw

kit said:


> Gregw, can you take me off the interest list? I think I can't make the budget for this month. Sorry to trouble you.



Removed as requested..


----------



## Mr.Remote

Put me down for #75. Assuming the light stays within the description given or close.


Thanks


----------



## gregw

Mr.Remote said:


> Put me down for #75. Assuming the light stays within the description given or close.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Your number is reserved. :thanks: 

The light will be exactly as described. The only variances now are the exact diameter size as we are trying to make it as small as possible, and the length of the crenulated bezel to ensure that it is comfortable for pocket carry, as well as to ensure that the beam is not affected.


----------



## Ned-L

For what it is worth, using a 300mah RCR2 from AW, I got 1 hour and 5 minutes running the JIL Intelli on brightness setting 15 out of 20 which I think draws about 450ma (Goldserve correct me if it is not 450ma). On a setting of 20 (600 ma??) I got 45 minutes. I just got some of the protected RCR2s from AW (350mah) but have not run any runtime tests yet.


----------



## NewBie

Ned-L said:


> For what it is worth, using a 300mah RCR2 from AW, I got 1 hour and 5 minutes running the JIL Intelli on brightness setting 15 out of 20 which I think draws about 450mah (Goldserve correct me if it is not 450mah). On a setting of 20 (600 mah??) I got 45 minutes. I just got some of the protected RCR2s from AW (350mah) but have not run any runtime tests yet.




JIL Intelli Flashlight:
This flashlight drives its Luxeon III at just 0.8 watts (the LED is significantly underdriven in this product); this should help the LED run cool and extend LED and battery life by a significant degree. 
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/jildd.htm

If Craig is right, this would put the current in the neighborhood of 300mA.

0.9W on high:
http://www.jillite.com/front/php/product.php?product_no=245&main_cate_no=1&display_group=3

Cones runtime plot on the JiL Intelli:
http://www.cones-stuff.co.uk/Torches/Runtime Graphs/FluPIC JIL RCR2 Highest Setting.JPG

Cones runtime plot on the Orb Raw:
http://www.cones-stuff.co.uk/Torche... Silver CR2 Lithium-Ion 300mAh Second Run.JPG

So, I look forward to your plots, it will be really interesting to see the runtimes on this light in comparision to the others.

When do you think you'll be able to get runtime plots?


----------



## gregw

As far as I can tell, Craigs review as well as the link to the Jil DD Jilite site are both run using lithium CR2 cells, not rechargable RCR2 Li-ion cells. This will account for the output of 0.8W/0.9W.. I'm expecting my runtime graph to look very similar to Cones using the rechargable RCR2 cells...

Please see my reply to your previous post above for estimated timetable of when I will be able to get the plots.


----------



## Dr_Joe

Looks great Greg ! Count me in for # 27 please. :thanks:


----------



## gregw

Dr_Joe said:


> Looks great Greg ! Count me in for # 27 please. :thanks:



Your number is reserved. :thanks:


----------



## Dr_Joe

Thanks Greg ! 
 
:thinking: I just thought of something, any chance of K2 emitters making their way into this project ?   :devil: :naughty:


----------



## gregw

Dr_Joe said:


> Thanks Greg !
> 
> :thinking: I just thought of something, any chance of K2 emitters making their way into this project ?   :devil: :naughty:




Not likely... There's no binning now due to the small production volume, so I may end up getting a whole lot of puke green tint LEDs that I couldn't give away if I wanted to..  With a TWOH/TXOH, the production quality is such that good tint is basically a given.. You are, of course, free to switch out the LED to a K2 after you get it.


----------



## goldserve

For sure, I will try out the K2 emitters as soon as I get my hands on them. The only fear is that the light would be restricted to RCR2s because the VF of these new K2s would not be so great when compared to the guranteed TXXH bin emitters.


----------



## MorpheusT1

I cant wait to see the Prototype,

Maybe we should start a poll about a CR123 tube?


I would love to be able to use it with some R123`s for the extended runtime.




Benny


----------



## gregw

MorpheusT1 said:


> I cant wait to see the Prototype,
> 
> Maybe we should start a poll about a CR123 tube?
> 
> I would love to be able to use it with some R123`s for the extended runtime.
> 
> Benny



Benny, I'm going to have to defer the poll until a later stage...  Trying not to have too many balls in the air at one time... :laughing:


----------



## goldserve

Cool,

I'll hop on it if someone can make a very teeny RCR123 light and it looks like this one could be. Anyhows, for a later date!


----------



## Stream

What the heck is the Tritium vial for? :thinking:


----------



## gregw

Stream said:


> What the heck is the Tritium vial for? :thinking:



Just a little bit of light to help you locate your keys in the dark..


----------



## xochi

Tritium vials were made to be mounted on flashlights:rock:


----------



## goldserve

I can't wait to see the prototype!!! =P


----------



## goldserve

I will be making sandwhiches available with new emitter boards and possibly some nice K2 luxes on it for quite cheap. 

I estimate $30 total. This price is for exolion holders only. 

Custom programming to add modes, UIs, etc. costs $5 and you can use this program in future flupic orders for free.

*PS. I just ordered some test equipment to implement a new feature possibly. I have plans to implement a low voltage indicator, cutoff, warning, or whatever. The increased cost can be realized to ~$1-2...


----------



## Ned-L

Goldserve,

Don't throw temptations like this out there. I have been resisting another purchase just fine and don't need you to help wear down my resistance! 

Ned


goldserve said:


> I will be making sandwhiches available with new emitter boards and possibly some nice K2 luxes on it for quite cheap.
> 
> I estimate $30 total. This price is for exolion holders only.
> 
> Custom programming to add modes, UIs, etc. costs $5 and you can use this program in future flupic orders for free.
> 
> *PS. I just ordered some test equipment to implement a new feature possibly. I have plans to implement a low voltage indicator, cutoff, warning, or whatever. The increased cost can be realized to ~$1-2...


----------



## Paper Lawyer

I surrender Greg! Put me down for serial number 30 please


----------



## goldserve

Ned-L,

You know you are going to give in. Look at the rest of the people on the list than have given in already! At this price, it's a deal for a Ti light...my first actually! =P


----------



## Paper Lawyer

Titanium simply can't be passed on (although I also like Endeavour's alu bronze little number  )


----------



## Ned-L

Goldserve,

And I thought I noticed you buying at least one of every cool light that you could find through CPF!!! 

Ned


goldserve said:


> Ned-L,
> 
> You know you are going to give in. Look at the rest of the people on the list than have given in already! At this price, it's a deal for a Ti light...my first actually! =P


----------



## Sturluson

Resistance is futile: please put me down for #90.

Thanks!


----------



## Geologist

Double posting in both threads:

put me down for #29


----------



## gregw

goldserve - :wow: Thanks for making a great offer for Exolion owners! Anyone who wants to customise their interface can now do so by buying an extra "Can" and then buying one of goldserve's custom FluPIC K2 sandwiches at a very reasonable price..  

Paper Lawyer, Sturluson and Geologist, your numbers are reserved. :thanks:


----------



## PhotonFanatic

I'd like number 60 if still available. Thanks.


----------



## gregw

PhotonFanatic said:


> I'd like number 60 if still available. Thanks.



Your number is reserved. :thanks:


----------



## MY

Please put MY name down for # 26.

Regards.


----------



## rosso

Hi put me down for #79 and please let me know when these will be ready?? Thanks


----------



## modamag

Wow my number (#32) is still available.
I'll take it. Thanx Greg.


----------



## gregw

MY, rosso and modamag, your numbers are reserved.. :thanks: 

rosso, I will be collecting a 50% deposit after the prototype is out, and after all design and technical issues have been resolved. I will be collecting the balance of the payment and you will get your flashlight approximately 6 weeks after putting down the deposit.


----------



## Planterz

Put me down for #42.


----------



## gregw

Planterz said:


> Put me down for #42.



Your number is reserved. :thanks:


----------



## nrk

Greg,

Please put me down for #81.

Thanks. ;-nrk


----------



## gregw

nrk said:


> Greg,
> 
> Please put me down for #81.
> 
> Thanks. ;-nrk



Your number is reserved. :thanks:


----------



## Sturluson

Greg, this is shaping up to be a superb little light! You should be getting the prototypes any day now, and I'm sure we're all eager to see the photos.

By the way, I'm impressed not only with your design, but also with the aplomb and forthrightness with which you answer the various posts you receive...


----------



## gregw

Sturluson said:


> Greg, this is shaping up to be a superb little light! You should be getting the prototypes any day now, and I'm sure we're all eager to see the photos.
> 
> By the way, I'm impressed not only with your design, but also with the aplomb and forthrightness with which you answer the various posts you receive...


 
Thanks for the compliment...  

I should, hopefully, get the prototype early next week... Seems like the machine shop has quite a lot of catching up to do after the long Chinese New Year holidays...


----------



## goldserve

Looking to hear from you very very soon! =P


----------



## JimH

Greg, please put me down for number 25. Ball park time frame - when will you be taking payments?


----------



## gregw

JimH said:


> Greg, please put me down for number 25. Ball park time frame - when will you be taking payments?



Jim, your number is reserved.. :thanks: 

I will take a 50% deposit, hopefully within the next 7 - 14 days. I'm expecting to accept payment for the rest of the money, as well as send out the flash lights approximately 6 weeks or so after the initial deposit.

I'm still waiting for the prototype as it has been delayed a bit due to the extended Chinese New Year holidays here, and the machine shop having to catch up with all the work that has piled up.. But hopefully, it should be in my hands within the next few days..


----------



## JimH

Greg, Take your time. In my business, it has been my experience that a customer will soon forget that his product was late if you give him a quality product, but he will never forget that the product was flawed, even if it was on time.


----------



## gregw

JimH said:


> Greg, Take your time. In my business, it has been my experience that a customer will soon forget that his product was late if you give him a quality product, but he will never forget that the product was flawed, even if it was on time.



Jim, thanks for the advice...  I'm aiming to give you guys a flawless, high quality product as well as a quick turnaround.. :naughty: However, quality will obviously come first.. :laughing:


----------



## Uxorious

gregw said:


> Jim, thanks for the advice...  I'm aiming to give you guys a flawless, high quality product as well as a quick turnaround.. :naughty: However, quality will obviously come first.. :laughing:



I am really new here, but may I reserve no.46 ? Thanks so much


----------



## xochi

Unfortunately, due to some financial instability, I must let my reservation for magikal number 23 go to some other interested party. 

I've got to remember to stay away from this thread to keep from  when I see pics of a nice little Ti light I'll never have :mecry:.


----------



## gregw

Uxorious said:


> I am really new here, but may I reserve no.46 ? Thanks so much



Your number is reserved.. :thanks:


----------



## gregw

xochi said:


> Unfortunately, due to some financial instability, I must let my reservation for magikal number 23 go to some other interested party.
> 
> I've got to remember to stay away from this thread to keep from  when I see pics of a nice little Ti light I'll never have :mecry:.



xochi, removed as requested... Hope things improve soon..


----------



## luxlunatic

Hello there. Another freash noob here who couldn't resist the temptation of titanium any longer. I'm in for #23 please.:thanks: . I've had this flashlight addiction for some time but now that I found CPF, it just got bumped up a few notches!!!:rock:


----------



## JimH

luxlunatic said:


> Hello there. Another freash noob here who couldn't resist the temptation of titanium any longer. I'm in for #23 please.:thanks: . I've had this flashlight addiction for some time but now that I found CPF, it just got bumped up a few notches!!!:rock:


A word of advice - log off and never look back. Never think of CPF again. Either that or start looking for a good deal on a 2nd mortgage :laughing:.

If you don't take my advice then




to CPF, but don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## luxlunatic

:thanks: for the advice, but it does not seem to be registering, I seem to be blinded by all the b*tchen lights here!!


----------



## gregw

luxlunatic said:


> Hello there. Another freash noob here who couldn't resist the temptation of titanium any longer. I'm in for #23 please.:thanks: . I've had this flashlight addiction for some time but now that I found CPF, it just got bumped up a few notches!!!:rock:



Your number is reserved.. :thanks:


----------



## Uxorious

gregw said:


> Your number is reserved.. :thanks:



Can't wait !!! :laughing: 

By the way, I have few questions:

1.Is there going to be any pocket clip also made of Ti ? I think the clip
sometimes very useful.
2.From the following thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/107515
Will the Exolion Ti have a little more tolarence to fit different cell size ?
(both in diameter and length)
3.Can we also have quality holster as well ? :rock: 

Thanks for your answer !!

Sorry for my poor English....


----------



## gregw

Uxorious said:


> Can't wait !!! :laughing:
> 
> By the way, I have few questions:
> 
> 1.Is there going to be any pocket clip also made of Ti ? I think the clip
> sometimes very useful.
> 2.From the following thread:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/107515
> Will the Exolion Ti have a little more tolarence to fit different cell size ?
> (both in diameter and length)
> 3.Can we also have quality holster as well ? :rock:
> 
> Thanks for your answer !!
> 
> Sorry for my poor English....




1. No pocket clip is planned as it is so small. This light is made specifically to hang from your keychain.
2. The battery that is planned for this flashlight is a protected RCR2 from AW. The Exolion will be made to fit around this cell. However, there should be more than enough tolerance for standard size CR2 cells as well since these are slightly longer.
3. No holster is currently planned since the Ti used should be quite tough and be almost impossible to scratch..

Your english is just fine..


----------



## JimH

gregw said:


> 1. No pocket clip is planned as it is so small. This light is made specifically to hang from your keychain.
> 2. The battery that is planned for this flashlight is a protected RCR2 from AW. The Exolion will be made to fit around this cell. However, there should be more than enough tolerance for standard size CR2 cells as well since these are slightly longer.
> 3. No holster is currently planned since the Ti used should be quite tough and be almost impossible to scratch..


Fantastic - just what I was hoping it would be.


----------



## Uxorious

gregw said:


> 1. No pocket clip is planned as it is so small. This light is made specifically to hang from your keychain.
> 2. The battery that is planned for this flashlight is a protected RCR2 from AW. The Exolion will be made to fit around this cell. However, there should be more than enough tolerance for standard size CR2 cells as well since these are slightly longer.
> 3. No holster is currently planned since the Ti used should be quite tough and be almost impossible to scratch..
> 
> Your english is just fine..



Thanks for your answer !!
But I think that even the small light like ARC AAA still has a pocket clip,
maybe it can be optional :laughing:


----------



## Planterz

gregw said:


> 3. No holster is currently planned since the Ti used should be quite tough and be almost impossible to scratch.


Um, titanium is actually quite soft. Not nearly as soft bare aluminum, but it's much softer than HAIII coating or stainless steel. A machined finish however resists (and hides) scratching pretty well. A beadblasted finish will scratch easily, and a sandblasted finish will scratch if you look at it crosseyed (if you've ever owned a Sebenza, you'll understand). But a satiny machine finish will stay smooth looking much longer (a mirror polish will show every teeny-tiny scratch though). If you keep the light on a keychain, it _will_ scratch.


----------



## gregw

Planterz said:


> Um, titanium is actually quite soft. Not nearly as soft bare aluminum, but it's much softer than HAIII coating or stainless steel. A machined finish however resists (and hides) scratching pretty well. A beadblasted finish will scratch easily, and a sandblasted finish will scratch if you look at it crosseyed (if you've ever owned a Sebenza, you'll understand). But a satiny machine finish will stay smooth looking much longer (a mirror polish will show every teeny-tiny scratch though). If you keep the light on a keychain, it _will_ scratch.



Hmmm... That's interesting that you say that titanium is much softer than HAIII... I'm not an expert, but I'm betting that my titanium Exolion will look better after being on a keychain for a year than any HAIII coated aluminium keychain flashlight...


----------



## Kiessling

Yes. Because on the HAIII you'll see the aluminium through and it will look scratched whereas the ti will just have some scratches ... patina if you will. However, ti is nearly indestructable for all our purposes, and a few scratches aren't really worrysome IMHO.
bk


----------



## tino_ale

> I do like raw ti finish. Being a perfectionist, I wanted something small and strong and yet extremely durable so as to withstand any harsh treatments being thrown at it. Having TiN coating will make it virtually "scratch proof", a plus point for a keychain light. The gold plated apearance dosen't hurt either.
> Ti is harder than Alumnium, but unlike some had thought, it does get scratched up. Just that the scratches are much less likely to be those deep cut type which bare al is susceptible to.


Maybe that can help, quoted from this thread about another Ti project...

It seems to be confirmed that Ti does get scratched, BUT, not as deeply as bare Al can get.

My brother own a Tissot watch made or Ti, and indeed, it gets scratched. But still beautiful


----------



## dangerman

I just wanted to agree with the last few posts on scratches. My wedding ring is titanium and it does scratch. The satin finish helps hide the scratches though, especially when compared to a highly polished finish. 

Scratches will also depend on the grade of titanium. I'm no expert but I gather there are a couple of aircraft grades of titanium that are a lot tougher, but even they can get scratched up. 

I'm wondering what grade titanium is the Exolion made of?


----------



## Taylorf

I just noticed this light and have a question about how bright it is. I see it is a T bin and I know the Orb Raw is a T bin and that the Raw is a 3 watt. Is this a 3 watt too (sorry but im still new and im not sure what the three letters after the T mean). I saw in the first thread that the sign up would probably be 7 to 14 days and its already past that so I was wondering if you are going to close sign-ups really soon or wait until all the spots are filled up on the list.


----------



## gregw

dangerman said:


> I'm wondering what grade titanium is the Exolion made of?



I'm still looking for a source of the right size/amount of Ti for this run.. Seems that Ti is currently scarce and quite expensive...


----------



## gregw

Taylorf said:


> I just noticed this light and have a question about how bright it is. I see it is a T bin and I know the Orb Raw is a T bin and that the Raw is a 3 watt. Is this a 3 watt too (sorry but im still new and im not sure what the three letters after the T mean). I saw in the first thread that the sign up would probably be 7 to 14 days and its already past that so I was wondering if you are going to close sign-ups really soon or wait until all the spots are filled up on the list.



Oops... Sorry for the confusion... I edited the post a few days ago and put in 7 - 14 days...  I've changed it to "by the end of Feb"...  

Sign-up will not close until final payment is called for, so you still have some time to put your name on the list. 

Yes, this is also a 3W LED. For details regarding LED bin codes, click here for a detailed explaination. Regarding the brightness, the Exolion has an emitter that is equal to the brightness bin in the Orb Raw. However, due to Exolion being downward current regulated, and the Raw being direct driven, the Raw will be initially brighter, but will dim gradually as power from the battery is consumed.


----------



## Taylorf

Any word on when te prototype should come in? I saw in a post that it should be pretty soon.


----------



## gregw

Taylorf said:


> Any word on when te prototype should come in? I saw in a post that it should be pretty soon.



There are some last minute changes to the production design as the machinist has discovered that some details in the tail maybe impossible to machine reliably due to the hardness of the titanium and the small size of the tool used. If unchanged, it will result in an unacceptable level of rejects due to tool breakage.. This will mean that the tail of the prototype will need to change.  

Due to the change, the final prototype will only be out at the end of next week.

The good news is that we will be making the Exolion Ti CR2 from Grade 5 (6AL-4V) titanium, which has the highest tensile and yield strength of all titanium alloys. For a spec sheet of the grades and strength of titanium alloys, click here. Unfortunately, it also makes it just too difficult to produce the Exolion as designed.


----------



## Paper Lawyer

Greg, that's an interesting link to the titanium info. I was very impressed reading the grade 5 specs until I saw the thermal conductivity on the bottom of the penultimate page - its conductivity is a third of the other ti grades, or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## cy

just read this thread.. had lost track for awhile. just got ti ion, but still thinking of jumping in. 

if this light is truly running at 800 milliamps to lux? with CR2 li-ion you will be lucky to get 15min runtime. low however will be several hours long. 

and yes ti will indeed scratch. I'd change claims just to prevent someone being unhappy later 

it'd be tuff to put a ti light this pretty into pocket service. knowing it will end up scratched. personally prefer the neck lanyard option for EDC for a light this small.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

cy said:


> just read this thread.. had lost track for awhile. just got ti ion, but still thinking of jumping in.
> 
> if this light is truly running at 800 milliamps to lux? with CR2 li-ion you will be lucky to get 15min runtime. low however will be several hours long.
> 
> and yes ti will indeed scratch. I'd change claims just to prevent someone being unhappy later
> 
> it'd be tuff to put a ti light this pretty into pocket service. knowing it will end up scratched. personally prefer the neck lanyard option for EDC for a light this small.


 
CY, you should jump in. I can't wait for this light. I just got my Ti CR2 Ion this week. It's so nicely machined and is just fantastic all the way around. I can't stop playing with mine. It will remind you of your Larry light, I think. And I really don't think a couple of small scratches on this light would bother you in any way.

It's going to be great having the Exolion as a brother to the Ti CR2 Ion.


----------



## xochi

cy said:


> if this light is truly running at 800 milliamps to lux? with CR2 li-ion you will be lucky to get 15min runtime. low however will be several hours long.



Newbie chimed in earlier and said something to the effect that the 800ma current may not be a realistic expectation from a RCR2. I'd imagine that there is still some tweaking to be done.


----------



## gregw

Paper Lawyer said:


> Greg, that's an interesting link to the titanium info. I was very impressed reading the grade 5 specs until I saw the thermal conductivity on the bottom of the penultimate page - its conductivity is a third of the other ti grades, or am I reading it wrong?



That's why I am putting the circuit in a copper "Can" so that heat will be drawn away from the Luxeon as efficiently as possible... However, it must be noted that due simply to the small size of this flashlight, any difference in thermal dynamics should be academic as it simply doesn't have enough mass to conduct heat away should you want to run it on maximum for extended periods. My main consideration in why I chose Grade 5 titanium is that it also has the highest rockwell hardness rating, and should, theoretically, be more resistant to scratching..

This is also why I will be changing the three level description from Low, Middle and High, to Low, High and Burst. The Burst level is recommended for intermittant use only, not for extended run. I am also looking at the reducing the Burst current to a lower level...


----------



## gregw

xochi said:


> Newbie chimed in earlier and said something to the effect that the 800ma current may not be a realistic expectation from a RCR2. I'd imagine that there is still some tweaking to be done.



You are right... I am looking to lower the current for the maximum level.. I'll change the description in the first post once I've confirmed the level I will use..


----------



## gregw

cy said:


> just read this thread.. had lost track for awhile. just got ti ion, but still thinking of jumping in.
> 
> if this light is truly running at 800 milliamps to lux? with CR2 li-ion you will be lucky to get 15min runtime. low however will be several hours long.
> 
> and yes ti will indeed scratch. I'd change claims just to prevent someone being unhappy later
> 
> it'd be tuff to put a ti light this pretty into pocket service. knowing it will end up scratched. personally prefer the neck lanyard option for EDC for a light this small.



First post changed as suggested, so that there will be no unrealistic expectations, even from Grade 5 titanium..  

As replied to Xochi in the above post, I'm re-looking at the maximum current level.. I truely hope that everyone who buys one of these use them on their keychain as intended..  However, you can also use it on a neck lanyard if you prefer... :laughing:


----------



## xochi

Hey Greg, I just wanted to complement you on your hypeless yet very attentive presence with your Exolion project. Good job!


----------



## gregw

xochi said:


> Hey Greg, I just wanted to complement you on your hypeless yet very attentive presence with your Exolion project. Good job!



Thanks for the compliment...  

No hype required as I am actually making this, not for you guys, but for myself, so it has to meet my expectations.. :laughing:


----------



## Sturluson

Personally, I think 15 minutes on high is adequate. No one expects this light to be used for hiking all night in the desert. Serving as a keychain light will require it to be used on high intermittently. But when high is required, you want *HIGH*. If 800 milliamps is acceptable for all other technical reasons except duration of use, then I suggest you keep that specification.

Greg, I'm not a technical person but I am a semantical one. Changing the description of the hightest light level to "burst" from "high" might help, but only marginally. It also starts you on the slippery slope of qualifying, explaining and compromising. At the bottom of the slope lies the flatland of mediocrity, where your vision is hopelessly altered and your light comes with a warning label spot-welded to the head.

or perhaps I'm over-reacting...:huh:


----------



## Ned-L

Sturluson said:


> Personally, I think 15 minutes on high is adequate. No one expects this light to be used for hiking all night in the desert. Serving as a keychain light will require it to be used on high intermittently. But when high is required, you want *HIGH*. If 800 milliamps is acceptable for all other technical reasons except duration of use, then I suggest you keep that specification.
> 
> Greg, I'm not a technical person but I am a semantical one. Changing the description of the hightest light level to "burst" from "high" might help, but only marginally. It also starts you on the slippery slope of qualifying, explaining and compromising. At the bottom of the slope lies the flatland of mediocrity, where your vision is hopelessly altered and your light comes with a warning label spot-welded to the head.
> 
> or perhaps I'm over-reacting...:huh:


While I haven't quite rationalized signing up for this light yet, I am sorely tempted, I agree with Sturluson completely. His point is especially valid considering that the high level is user settable. There does not seem to be anything to lose by setting burst mode (an appropriate label in my opinion) to the highest level that would not damage the light and still provides some reasonably useful runtime, like 15 minutes.


----------



## gregw

Sturluson, there are two reasons why I'm re-looking at the highest current level. The first reason is the amount of heat generated, and the 2nd is that it will pull up to 4C current from the RCR2 battery, resulting in only a 15 minute run. This is way beyond the specs for the RCR2 battery, and the life of the battery will be shortened significantly. I'm one of those who like "bright" lights, but I would also like to build a flashlight for myself that doesn't destroy the LED and the rechargable battery in the process of producing light.  After all, why build a practically indestructable flashlight if the components within it gradually destroys itself from use? :laughing: 

The changing of the description is just to clarify that the highest/burst level is not meant to be used for extended run, and that you will degrade the LED if you do so. I'm all for pushing the envelope, but in this case, I would rather err on the side of caution rather than having to deal with complaints from buyers who have a significantly dimmer LED after only a short period of use..


----------



## Sturluson

Greg, will heat be a real issue if high is used only for a few seconds at a time? I think if the user (or potential user) understands clearly that high is NOT to be used for a sustained period of time, then you have done everything right: you have made the envelope of available light as large and useful as possible, and you informed everyone of the limits of use and the potential consequences for misuse.

Please know that I respect your opinions - and decisions - and think you have done an extraordinary job in dealing with your "helpers" - me included!


----------



## Mr.Remote

Greg,

I assume the problem with the tail is the thin perimeter. How will the redesign look? Will it still have the ring or the tritium insert?

Thanks


----------



## gregw

Sturluson said:


> Greg, will heat be a real issue if high is used only for a few seconds at a time? I think if the user (or potential user) understands clearly that high is NOT to be used for a sustained period of time, then you have done everything right: you have made the envelope of available light as large and useful as possible, and you informed everyone of the limits of use and the potential consequences for misuse.
> 
> Please know that I respect your opinions - and decisions - and think you have done an extraordinary job in dealing with your "helpers" - me included!



No.. Heat will not be an issue if Burst is used for short periods of time. However, the current draw will still exceed the rated output for the RCR2 battery. I know what you are saying about warning people not to use Burst for extended periods, but as the guy making this, I would still be responsible, and stand behind my product if someone came back to me with an Exolion that had a dim LED because they didn't know about the warning, or they bought it from someone from B/S/T who didn't tell them. 

I'm trying to find a balance between maximum brightness and what I would consider the limits of the heat dissipation ability of the Exolion as well as the current limits on the RCR2 battery.

Also remember that if you don't like the maximum current or the interface I eventually choose, you are free to change out the sandwich on the Exolion with the FluPIC sold by goldserve as I will be selling extra copper "Cans". goldserve has kindly offered to sell a FluPIC sandwich with K2 emitter for $30, and to customise the inteface for an additional $5 for Exolion owners on this post. This gives you the ability to change the Exolion to exactly how you like it.


----------



## gregw

Mr.Remote said:


> Greg,
> 
> I assume the problem with the tail is the thin perimeter. How will the redesign look? Will it still have the ring or the tritium insert?
> 
> Thanks



No, the perimeter "wall" is fine. The problem is with the "circle" containing the tritium vial. There will still be a tritium vial in the tail as well as a hole for the split ring, except that the "circle" won't be a circle any more..  

You will know how it looks at the end of next week when I have the final prototype in hand. :naughty:


----------



## Navck

Looks so nice but will kill my budget...
PS - Great job on the design.


----------



## Taylorf

How will the Grade 5 titanium stack up against HAIII?


----------



## gregw

Taylorf said:


> How will the Grade 5 titanium stack up against HAIII?



According to Planterz in post #161 above, Ti is softer than HAIII. HAIII is just a thin coating over aluminium, and I have not been able to find any credible document (e.g. ASM testing) stating a typical rockwell hardness number specifically for HAIII as you can't do standard hardness testing on a coating. Grade 5 Ti typically has a Rockwell hardness C scale of 36. 

However, I think HAIII may stand up to abrasion better than Ti, but once you've scratched it, it will be much more visible as each scratch will stand out in silver from the aluminium beneath.


----------



## JimH

Not all HA IIIs are created equal. MY Fire~Fly II looks like it's been through WW III, and yet my ARC LS, which has endured much more abuse, looks like it just came out of the box.


----------



## Navck

Will there be a second run of these maybe mid year or near even later? I'm really interested but can't afford one unluckly.


----------



## goldserve

I'm sure gregw will always come up with better designs =P

How about a TI N cell light? =D


----------



## Greymage

I'd like to reserve #64 please...

I was telling myself wait a few months until some good K2 bins come out, but with sandwiches available I couldn't resist temptation anymore...


----------



## oldtimer

Please reserve 82.


----------



## Navck

The only thing is I really like the Exolion (Some of us still like older designs, like HDS vs Arc 4+, I still prefer the Arc 4+ shape.)


----------



## gregw

Greymage and oldtimer, your numbers are reserved. :thanks: 

Navck, sorry, but I don't have any plans right now to carry on production... Thanks for the compliment on the design.  It turned out much better than I thought.. However, please note that the tail design has changed from the technical drawings due to the difficulty of machining it in Grade 5 Titanium.. I will be revealing the new tail when I have the final production prototype in hand.


----------



## Navck

Man... I have to save my lunch money fast then and maybe get near the expected goal. Do you have anythings like "seconds" (Like Arc?) for the Exolion?


----------



## gregw

Navck said:


> Man... I have to save my lunch money fast then and maybe get near the expected goal. Do you have anythings like "seconds" (Like Arc?) for the Exolion?



No. I will only be selling the perfectly machined ones. I will keep a few production models for myself, as well as all prototypes and "rejects". I will take orders as long as there are slots available, up to the time that final payment is collected.


----------



## Navck

Ouch... So no luck getting one.


----------



## gregw

Navck said:


> Ouch... So no luck getting one.


From my estimated schedule, you will have approximately 1 - 2 weeks to come up with the deposit, then another 8 weeks or so to come up with the rest...


----------



## Navck

Yea, no luck if you only make 25 dollars a week for lunch money.


----------



## Fusion

Please put me down for #80.

Thanks! 

Kham


----------



## gregw

Fusion said:


> Please put me down for #80.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kham



Your number is reserved. :thanks:


----------



## Greymage

goldserve said:


> I will be making sandwhiches available with new emitter boards and possibly some nice K2 luxes on it for quite cheap.
> 
> I estimate $30 total. This price is for exolion holders only.
> 
> Custom programming to add modes, UIs, etc. costs $5 and you can use this program in future flupic orders for free.
> 
> *PS. I just ordered some test equipment to implement a new feature possibly. I have plans to implement a low voltage indicator, cutoff, warning, or whatever. The increased cost can be realized to ~$1-2...



I loved that LED drop-in that had the red LED light up when power was low. I also liked how the Arc4 continually dimmed itself when running out of power - would be great to get these to in a sandwich that could drop into the Exolion.


----------



## gregw

Greymage said:


> I loved that LED drop-in that had the red LED light up when power was low. I also liked how the Arc4 continually dimmed itself when running out of power - would be great to get these to in a sandwich that could drop into the Exolion.



For the LDO sandwich used in the Exolion, the LED will go to direct drive once the battery voltage drops below the vf of the LED. From there, the LED will start to dim and it will be obvious that the battery is running out of power. You should be aware that there will be a sudden stop as the low voltage circuit on the protected RCR2 shuts off the power once the voltage drops below the protection voltage threshold.. 

This is very similar to how an Arc4 works when you use a Rechargable R123 and the battery is running down. The only difference is that instead of stepping down the brightness, the LED in the Exolion will dim gradually.

However, having the extra features from goldserve's future sandwich for low voltage warning, will definitely be an added advantage..


----------



## goldserve

I am trying to figure out how to integrate this for both CR2 and RCR2 users.

I can not put some sort of led indicator inside because it can't be seen when the battery and light is on. 

The only things I can think of is to disable any mode changes once the battery is below a threshold. What this means is that the light will be on max DD when the RCR2 drops below the cuttoff and a regular CR2 will just get max brightness without any intelligence.

I can not detect the battery chemistry to make more intelligent decisions. Please help me with ideas. Thanks!


----------



## ScottyJ

I read most of the thread....does anybody know the approximate lumens this little sweatheart will put? Also, is the bezel designed to be some sort of a strike bezel? (I hope so :naughty: )


----------



## Sturluson

If you wanted to strike something with this light, I'm sure you could - especially if it's a chihuahua, or similar. This is a pretty small light; I don't think it qualifies for a tactical designation :huh:.


----------



## ScottyJ

I heard those little dogs can be really mean. 

I only asked because it looks a little E2D'ish.


----------



## gregw

ScottyJ said:


> I read most of the thread....does anybody know the approximate lumens this little sweatheart will put? Also, is the bezel designed to be some sort of a strike bezel? (I hope so :naughty: )



The bin used for the Exolion will be a TXOH/TWOH.. T bins are rated from 67.2 to 87.4 lumens at the LED when driven at 700mah. Assuming only 65% gets out the front due to reflector/lens, we are looking at 43.68 to 56.81 lumens actually getting out the front. 

You should be able to use the bezel as some sort of strike bezel, but it is rather small, so you may want to come up with a technique where you hold the bunch of keys in your hand, with the Exolion poking out between your index and middle fingers... Maybe I should offer an extended kubotan style body for those who want it... :laughing:


----------



## MY

As this is a pocket light, I was hoping the bezel would not be agressive as shown. I believe the only thing that the bezel will hurt will be pants pockets. Please offer the option of a smooth bezel.

Regards.


----------



## cue003

I am in for this as well. I missed this thread for the longest. Wish i could have gotten #3, #13 or #33 but those are all gone. If someone at those spots drop out, I would like to fill their shoes. 

I will take the #45

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## gregw

MY said:


> As this is a pocket light, I was hoping the bezel would not be agressive as shown. I believe the only thing that the bezel will hurt will be pants pockets. Please offer the option of a smooth bezel.
> 
> Regards.



MY, I will ensure that the crenellated bezel will not interfere with the beam, and will be as comfortable for pocket carry as possible. Aside from that, this will be the only design that I am offering. Sorry, but there will be no option for a smooth bezel.


----------



## gregw

cue003 said:


> I am in for this as well. I missed this thread for the longest. Wish i could have gotten #3, #13 or #33 but those are all gone. If someone at those spots drop out, I would like to fill their shoes.
> 
> I will take the #45
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Curtis



Your number is reserved. :thanks:


----------



## Taylorf

Ive seen a lot of people are making a deal out of the bezel. Remember this light is TINY so the projections on the bezel will be very small as well. I dont think you will be able to feel it in you pocket at all.


----------



## LuxTeon8

I'll take 86. If not 96.

Thanks
Fred


----------



## gregw

LuxTeon8 said:


> I'll take 86. If not 96.
> 
> Thanks
> Fred



#86 is yours. :thanks:


----------



## stevevh

I will take 72 if available.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## gregw

stevevh said:


> I will take 72 if available.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve



Your number is reserved. :thanks:


----------



## christrose

Greg, count me in for #49 please.

christrose


----------



## flex76italy




----------



## gregw

christrose said:


> Greg, count me in for #49 please.
> 
> christrose



Your number is reserved. :thanks:


----------



## gregw

Here are some pictures of the "proof of concept/working model" to wet your appretites. The machining on this is NOT complete, and is simply a test piece for fitting the internal components, as well as to see how the crenellated head, and octagonal tail will turn out. Note that this is the shortest of the lot, even with the crenellated head.  The design is still being "tweaked", so there will be slight changes from this to the final prototype.

Left to right in the two photos below: Jil 1.3W, Firefly II with CR2 body, CR2 Ion, Exolion working model, Arc AAA


----------



## goldserve

Sweet! Maybe the crenellated head can be less pronounced like the SF U2...


----------



## gregw

goldserve said:


> Sweet! Maybe the crenellated head can be less pronounced like the SF U2...



Please note that even though the crenellated head looks quite pronounced, it is COMPLETELY smoothed and will not cut/snag on clothing. I've carried this in my pocket, and it definitely will not put a hole in your pocket.


----------



## goldserve

YUMMM....I can only imagine the nice beam from the MCR-18...something the JIL is lacking a little in that department...


----------



## gregw

goldserve said:


> YUMMM....I can only imagine the nice beam from the MCR-18...something the JIL is lacking a little in that department...



It's actually a McR-16, but the beam is basically the same..


----------



## CroMAGnet

Reminds me of a RAW at this stage and thos new pics


----------



## Sturluson

Greg, I think the proto looks terrific. I believe you've proven the aesthetic validity of the design - the feature that will top it off is the addition of flutes to the side per the original design.

I'm guessing that the crenellations are roughly equivalent in size to those on the McLux PD: yours has five, the PD six, but since the Exolion is smaller they should be near the same. If that's the case, then the Exolion crenallations present no danger to the pocket at all.


----------



## gregw

Sturluson said:


> Greg, I think the proto looks terrific. I believe you've proven the aesthetic validity of the design - the feature that will top it off is the addition of flutes to the side per the original design.
> 
> I'm guessing that the crenellations are roughly equivalent in size to those on the McLux PD: yours has five, the PD six, but since the Exolion is smaller they should be near the same. If that's the case, then the Exolion crenallations present no danger to the pocket at all.



Sturluson, I don't consider this a prototype yet as it is not complete.. As explained in my post above, this is simply a proof of concept, to ensure the fitting of internal components as well as to see the overall look of the two main features, the tail and the crenellated head. You are correct in that the design poses no danger to the pocket at all, as others have feared..


----------



## InFlux

Looks GREAT! Thanks for the photos/updates.


----------



## Uxorious

gregw said:


> Please note that even though the crenellated head looks quite pronounced, it is COMPLETELY smoothed and will not cut/snag on clothing. I've carried this in my pocket, and it definitely will not put a hole in your pocket.



Could you also show a picture which has the angle view like this ?
Thanks


----------



## gregw

Uxorious said:


> Could you also show a picture which has the angle view like this ?
> Thanks



The tail isn't completed yet, so I won't be showing it.


----------



## ICUDoc

gregw

Great job- please keep up the good work!!!


----------



## gregw

I've just received a new revised "proof of concept head" from the machinist today... This includes the side flutes on the head, and the lens was moved up 1mm, closer to the crenellated bezel. This results in reducing the overall length of the flashlight by 1mm..  More pictures tomorrow..


----------



## Sturluson

You're moving in the right (smaller) direction, Greg. Sounds fantastic! Eager to see the photos, and I won't call it a proto this time - I promise.


----------



## Taylorf

WOW that looks nice. I love the look of the titanium. I cant wait to see the final version.


----------



## Shaocaholica

Count me in, I'd like to take 0/100 :naughty: but if that doesn't float your boat then I'll take #51.


----------



## gregw

Shaocaholica said:


> Count me in, I'd like to take 0/100 :naughty: but if that doesn't float your boat then I'll take #51.



#51 is yours.. :thanks:


----------



## Shaocaholica

Greg, what application are you using to prototype? Solidworks? If you want, I can take your solidworks project and render it out photorealistic so you can see how it will look without actually making it. If you ever need to pre-visualize anything let me know.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

He's already got a working prototype.


----------



## patrick6

52 please!


----------



## erinO919

looks really good, waiting for more pix, especially the tail


----------



## gregw

Shaocaholica, thanks for the offer, but right now, I'm way beyond the rendering stage..  I'm prototyping in metal now.. :laughing: 

patrick6, your number is reserved. :thanks:


----------



## Navck

Looks pretty good!


----------



## gregw

Here are some new pictures of the Exolion's new revised "proof of concept head". Please note that the flutes have not been "cleaned" as the machinist was trying to get it to me and didn't have time to clean it up. Differences from the last picture are, the side flutes on the head, and the lens was moved up 1mm, closer to the crenellated bezel. This results in reducing the overall length of the flashlight by 1mm..  

Length when off:  






Thickness of the head at the lip:





Left to right in the photo below: Jil 1.3W, Firefly II with CR2 body, CR2 Ion, Exolion working model, Arc AAA


----------



## Shaocaholica

Looks pretty hot although the main body looks too smooth even with the flutes and I worry if its going to be too slippery. I should go back and ready the whole thread because you probably stated somewhere why you didn't go with knurdling


----------



## gregw

Shaocaholica, I don't think I've stated anywhere why I didn't want to go with knurling... I just prefer a much "cleaner" look for the Exolion as every other CR2 flashlight has knurling over most of it's surface..


----------



## Dr_Joe

Shaocaholica said:


> Looks pretty hot although the main body looks too smooth even with the flutes and I worry if its going to be too slippery. I should go back and ready the whole thread because you probably stated somewhere why you didn't go with knurdling


 
Might I suggest wider, deeper, or more "flutes" for this purpose


----------



## Taylorf

Will you be able to post some beamshots soon. Im still trying to convince myself to buy this light so i think some beamshots may help.


----------



## gregw

Shaocaholica, I think the 5 flutes gives just enough grip and still gives the Exolion a "clean" look. At least it would have more grip than the Orb RAW..  

Taylorf, I'll try to take beamshots tonight... However, since it is using a McR-16, it really looks very similar to any Aleph 2 (McR-20)..


----------



## Shaocaholica

When do you expect to have a fully machined prototype?


----------



## gregw

Shaocaholica said:


> When do you expect to have a fully machined prototype?



I would guess within the next week or so...


----------



## Planterz

Could I ask, what is the purpose of the bezel crenellations? Understand that I have no negative feelings towards the crenellated bezel (on the contrary, I think it looks rather cool). I'm just wondering why they're being implemented. When I see them on a large light like a Surefire, or even a smaller one like the McLux Ti bezel on a PD, I know it's so you can see if the light is on if you happen to stand it on the head. But if the Exolion is a keychain light, well, the crenellations obviously aren't there for that reason.

Also, in regards to the tail redesigning, if it can't be made with the tritium locater, my interest in this light will wane considerably. I hope it can, since titanium and tritium is the epitome of cool, but if there's no tritium, I'll have to be pragmatic about things and stick with a Jil or Ion.


----------



## gregw

The crenellated bezel is there simply because I like the form, and yes, you can see if the flashlight is on if you put it head down on the table, and yes, you can, in theory, also use the Exolion as a substitute miniature kubotan, and use the crenellated bezel as an impact point.  

In any case, the tritium vial will remain, as well as the ability to tailstand with the split ring attached.. The specs have not/will not change.


----------



## Planterz

Good to hear. :rock:

I'm carrying an Ion on my keychain now, and have a tritium Glowring on order, but if I can condense both and save space, all the better.


----------



## gregw

Here's a beamshot... There is a very very slight occlusion of the outside edge of the corona by the crenellated bezel, and the beam is not perfectly round, but it is only visible if you are wall hunting less than 3 feet away from the wall... I've tried to capture this, but can't seem to be able to show it. This beamshot was taken with the Exolion about 3 feet away from the wall.


----------



## goldserve

This will be my perfect keychain light. It will wear nicely and the beam is perfect with the MCR reflector =D


----------



## tonyd

Hey you forgot to mention that with a little sharpening you would have a nice cigar cutter from the head.


----------



## gregw

tonyd said:


> Hey you forgot to mention that with a little sharpening you would have a nice cigar cutter from the head.



Any sharpening of the crenellated bezel will have to be done by the end user.. :naughty: I intend to have these turn out smooth and without any edge, whatsoever.. :laughing:


----------



## Dr_Joe

Any chance of getting more tritium vials ? (Maybe in those 5 flutes ?)


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

PSM wants #43 please.


----------



## gregw

Dr_Joe, the flutes are too shallow to contain the tritium vials, and there aren't any place else on the Exolion that has enough material to carve a 1.5mm x 5mm niche that can contain another tritium vial.. The Exolion is being made as slim and as short as possible..  

PoliceScannerMan, your number is reserved. :thanks:


----------



## Shaocaholica

Can someone tell me (Im looking at you Greg) what exactly is in a tritium vial, what the vial is made of and how it will be secured in the light? I know what tritium but is it stored as a gas or in some solid matrix? Is the vial made of plastic or glass? Will it be glued into the light?

Also, are you only going to make 100 lights? Hypothetically speaking, if the demand is greater than 100 before you start the first run, will you increase quantity of the first run?


----------



## gregw

Shaocaholica said:


> Can someone tell me (Im looking at you Greg) what exactly is in a tritium vial, what the vial is made of and how it will be secured in the light? I know what tritium but is it stored as a gas or in some solid matrix? Is the vial made of plastic or glass? Will it be glued into the light?
> 
> Also, are you only going to make 100 lights? Hypothetically speaking, if the demand is greater than 100 before you start the first run, will you increase quantity of the first run?



From Wikipedia:
_"A traser consists of a section of tubular borosilicate glass, coated on the inside with a colored layer of phosphor. Borosilicate is preferred because it is a type of glass noted for its strength and resistance to breakage. During manufacture, a length of borosilicate glass tube which has had the inside surface coated with a phosphor-containing compound is filled with the radioactive tritium. The tube is then melted closed under pressure at the desired length. In the tube, the tritium gives off a steady stream of electrons due to beta decay. These particles excite the phosphor, emitting a low, steady glow."_

I will ensure that the slot in the back of the Exolion will be deep enough so that the tritium vial will not be touched. The tritium vial will also be epoxied into the slot. There will only be 100 limited edition serial numbered Exolion Ti CR2s. I will not be increasing the quantity, even if there is demand.


----------



## gregw

*Update 1 Mar*

The "Can" on the Exolion will be made of Brass instead of Copper as it is very thin and Copper "sticks" to the tool too much to machine properly without destroying the "Can". Instead of epoxying the sandwich, a retaining ring will now be machined for the "Can", so Exolion owners can now easily change out the sandwich without buying a 2nd "Can". The 6AL-4V titanium rods for the Exolion has arrived.  Tail design is still being finalised, but I hope to have a "proof of concept" tail in a few days.


----------



## ICUDoc

Gregw
You are a legend.
I can't tell you how impressive it is to see real progress and such frequent updates.
Thanks-I am looking forward to this!
(Can you please do a 123-sized version as well?? Pretty pretty please??)


----------



## gregw

Thanks for the complement.. 

I may start an interest thread on the CR123 tail after the Exolion is completed..


----------



## grift

ill take #37 please or whatever the next lowest number available is.


----------



## rosso

Greg, I'm down for #79. However I'm not too keen on Beta radiation so is it possible if u can make mine without the vials? Since I wont be needing them, is it possible to revert to the smooth head design minus the channel grooves on the body? I rather like the smooth head finish. Thanks man!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

greg

please assign any # to me


----------



## JimH

Mr Ted Bear said:


> greg
> please assign any # to me


Jeff, glad to see you on board. If Greg's reputation for being a total anal perfectionest holds true, this should be one hell of a light.


----------



## gregw

grift, you have #37. :thanks: 

rosso, I can leave the tritium out if that's what you want. However, I'm making the bodies in a single batch, so there will be no variations available. All Exolion bodies will be exactly the same, including the tritium slot in the tail, and the crenellated bezel. Just FYI, beta radiation is very very weak, and is literally stopped by the glass on the vial, so there is absolutely no danger to your health, unless you break the glass tube and inhale the gas directly. 

Mr Ted Bear, you have #41 :thanks: 

JimH, I'm hoping to produce the shortest ever CR2 flashlight, so I'm making sure that there is NO excess material anywhere in the Exolion... :naughty: My machinist is starting to hate me.. :laughing: 

*Quick news update*... The tail design may not need to change after all, and aside from some small size differences, will be substantially similar to the design as drawn in the CAD diagrams


----------



## sideman7

gregw said:


> JimH, I'm hoping to produce the shortest ever CR2 flashlight, so I'm making sure that there is NO excess material anywhere in the Exolion... :naughty: My machinist is starting to hate me.. :laughing:


I think you still have a few more mm to go in that regard if that's what you want... The Raw is 47mm, but it doesn't have the crenellated bezel...


----------



## JimH

Greg, your reputation preceeds you. I have no doubt that the corresponding light will follow. I am totally relaxed and quietly awaiting the arrival of your new creation. If you can pull it off by Christmas, that's fine. If it takes longer, that's okay too. It's not like I don't have other lights to play with in the mean time.

Whatever it takes, take your time and get it right the first time.


----------



## gregw

sideman7 said:


> I think you still have a few more mm to go in that regard if that's what you want... The Raw is 47mm, but it doesn't have the crenellated bezel...



Hmmm... forgot about the Raw...  Oh well, at least mine are all Ti... :laughing:


----------



## gregw

JimH said:


> Greg, your reputation preceeds you. I have no doubt that the corresponding light will follow. I am totally relaxed and quietly awaiting the arrival of your new creation. If you can pull it off by Christmas, that's fine. If it takes longer, that's okay too. It's not like I don't have other lights to play with in the mean time.
> 
> Whatever it takes, take your time and get it right the first time.



Jim, all I can say is that you definitely won't need to wait until Christmas...


----------



## PGP

I would like #42 or #36 and if those are taken then any # will do. This will be me first CR2 light and probably the last I will ever have to buy!

:goodjob: 
:thanks: 
Patrick P.


----------



## gregw

PGP said:


> I would like #42 or #36 and if those are taken then any # will do. This will be me first CR2 light and probably the last I will ever have to buy!
> 
> :goodjob:
> :thanks:
> Patrick P.



PGP, you have #47. :thanks:


----------



## orb

gregw said:


> Hmmm... forgot about the Raw...  Oh well, at least mine are all Ti... :laughing:



What Part of a Raw Ti is not all Ti? :thinking:


----------



## gregw

orb said:


> What Part of a Raw Ti is not all Ti? :thinking:



Oops.. sorry, forgot you had one in all Ti...  Didn't mean to offend you...


----------



## goldserve

gregw,

You may want to put some loctite on the threads to keep the board really secure. Lots of twisting might loosen things up. Cheers! Can't wait!


----------



## orb

gregw said:


> Oops.. sorry, forgot you had one in all Ti...  Didn't mean to offend you...



No Offence Taken, Its nice to get a mention :thanks:


----------



## Shaocaholica

Greg, have you done other custom lights for CPF in the past? Not questioning your reputation but Im new here and Im not very privvy to the history of CPF custom lights.

Now an unrelated question: How long does it take to turn the raw Ti into an Exolion (how much time does it spend in the CNC machine)?


----------



## gregw

Shaocaholica said:


> Greg, have you done other custom lights for CPF in the past? Not questioning your reputation but Im new here and Im not very privvy to the history of CPF custom lights.
> 
> Now an unrelated question: How long does it take to turn the raw Ti into an Exolion (how much time does it spend in the CNC machine)?



This will be my first custom light, but I've done group buys before... :laughing: I'll need to ask the machinist on the CNC time..


----------



## Sturluson

Greg, I hope you're having as much fun creating this light as we are watching you do it!


----------



## Greymage

gregw said:


> I may start an interest thread on the CR123 tail after the Exolion is completed..



I'd be interested in a 123 tail - the current small form factor is nice, but more runtime couldn't hurt...


----------



## gregw

Sturluson, yes, I'm definitely having fun.. :laughing: 

Greymage, noted on your interest. I still don't know if I'll be doing a CR123 tail or not since my interest is actually to make smaller flashlights, and to me, there are already many CR123 flashlights available... 

*Another quick update*... Here's a "proof of concept" on the tail design. :rock: This time, it is a really really rough piece and basically just goes through the process of creating the tail on a rod the same size as will be used on the Exolion.


----------



## Shaocaholica

Are all the super rounded edges done by hand (In the above picture)? I don't know else you could do it.

BTW, thanks for posting so many updates with good pics with good lighting. Its frustrating when 80% of all custom light threads have no pictures in the original post or even the first page.


----------



## gregw

Shaocaholica said:


> Are all the super rounded edges done by hand (In the above picture)? I don't know else you could do it.
> 
> BTW, thanks for posting so many updates with good pics with good lighting. Its frustrating when 80% of all custom light threads have no pictures in the original post or even the first page.



No, it's all done by machine.. I can't imagine having to do this all by hand... 

The pictures are there so you guys know what you're going to get..


----------



## nethiker

Looks great Greg. What were the changes from your original design?


----------



## gregw

nethiker said:


> Looks great Greg. What were the changes from your original design?



Originally, it was going to be the tail, but fortunately, there isn't going to be any change now..  The machinist figured out a process to cut the tail as designed, even on Grade 5 titanium... :rock:


----------



## Shaocaholica

Has anyone done a test of Ti vs Al? Greg, you should make an Al Exolion and do some performance tests against a Ti one:naughty:


----------



## Planterz

A test of it doing what?


----------



## Shaocaholica

Planterz said:


> A test of it doing what?


I can think of a few...:rock:

...stepped on over concrete
...toss out of moving car
...driven over by mid size sedan
...drop down concrete stairs
...drop from 1/2/3/x story balcony
...long term pocket carry

There are many reasons to go with Ti. So far, I can only say its exotic (which is a good enough reason IMO). It would be cool to see the wear and tear on a HAIII vs bare Al vs bare Ti lights in extreme and everyday situations.


----------



## tino_ale

I really don't think gregw is going to spoil/damage an expensive/working prototype just to see what's going to happen "if a car rolls on it" or those kind of testing...





This is going to be a fine EDC flashlight, intended to be used with minimum care. It is not supposed to be a heavy duty nor a tactical flashlight, so whatever "drop from 1/2/3/x story balcony" 's result is, I don't see why gregw should/would change anything about the design of the exolion.


----------



## FRANKVZ

Shaocaholica said:


> There are many reasons to go with Ti. So far, I can only say its exotic (which is a good enough reason IMO). It would be cool to see the wear and tear on a HAIII vs bare Al vs bare Ti lights in extreme and everyday situations.



I can tell you what happens if you EDC an Arc aaa in HaIII. After a year it starts to have alot of bare aluminum areas. Even though the Ti may scratch, there's no coating to wear off and you can always repolish your light. Re-anodizing is probably beyond most of us. Ti RULES!!!!! :nana: :devil:


----------



## gregw

Sorry guys, I won't be doing any destructive testing on the Exolion... I'm not trying to sell this to the military..  The most destructive thing I've done is to tighten down the Exolion completely..  Hasn't done any harm to it at all.. :naughty: 

The working model I have is sized so that when the Exolion is tightened down completely, it still won't crush the battery or the circuit board, but will simply have a very good contact..


----------



## Shaocaholica

tino_ale said:


> It is not supposed to be a heavy duty nor a tactical flashlight, so whatever "drop from 1/2/3/x story balcony" 's result is, I don't see why gregw should/would change anything about the design of the exolion.


I never said the design should be changed. Im just curious to know how different metals wear over time in everyday and extreme conditions. You see a lot of people asking for Ti bodies more than any other metal because of its strength and rarity in personal gadgets. Im just curious as to how different it is compared to other metals.


----------



## JimH

FRANKVZ said:


> I can tell you what happens if you EDC an Arc aaa in HaIII. After a year it starts to have alot of bare aluminum areas.


I don't know about an Arc AAA, but I've been EDCing a first run Arc LS for years (in my pocket, hanging from my belt, and in my carry bag. It's been all over the world, dropped in mud and gravel, and steped on. It still looks like it just came out of the box - no bare spots at all.


----------



## kyrie

It's rather sad:mecryin numerous ways) that this should be my first post here on CPF :wave:, but can you sign me up for #96, thanks. 

Beautiful light there. I really like the quasi-minimalist, futuristic design.


----------



## gregw

kyrie said:


> It's rather sad:mecryin numerous ways) that this should be my first post here on CPF :wave:, but can you sign me up for #96, thanks.
> 
> Beautiful light there. I really like the quasi-minimalist, futuristic design.



kyrie, your number is reserved. :thanks: 

I think it's a fantastic first post, and Welcome to CPF!!


----------



## Taylorf

Ok I can't resist anymore!!! I will take #95.

Are you taking the deposit yet?


----------



## gregw

Taylorf said:


> Ok I can't resist anymore!!! I will take #95.
> 
> Are you taking the deposit yet?



Your number is reserved. :thanks:

No deposits yet... Still waiting for the final prototype to be completed..


----------



## Piripi

I can't stand it anymore, I will take 84 please.


----------



## gregw

Piripi said:


> I can't stand it anymore, I will take 84 please.



Your number is reserved. :thanks:


----------



## gregw

*Update 4 Mar* 

Here are some new pictures of the final prototype in progress..


----------



## flashlight

Looks OUTSTANDING! :thumbsup:


----------



## goldserve

:drools:


----------



## Mr.Remote

I love the darker color. What is the reason it turns darker. I was actully a little disapointed with the more silver finish. Anyway it looks great and I cannot wait.


----------



## goldserve

I was going to say too...what gives for the darker colour? I love it!! Dark dark dark!


----------



## Planterz

The darker is actually probably less finished than the more silvery one. Polished titanium is pretty silvery in color, usually ligher than steel. But Ti can look pretty dark when finished roughly. A Sebenza's sandblasted handles are quite dark.


----------



## Sturluson

Greg, it's wonderful to see the full design in three dimensions! I love the way the octagonal tail is balanced by the crenellated bezel. You've created a potential classic here!


----------



## gregw

The silvery one is aluminium, and the darker one is Ti...  The machinist is still testing out the processes, so he's doing it on Al first before moving on to Ti..


----------



## Shaocaholica

gregw said:


> The silvery one is aluminium, and the darker one is Ti...  The machinist is still testing out the processes, so he's doing it on Al first before moving on to Ti..



Tricky. Also, can you explain the hole in the Ti light where the trit slot is supposed to be while the Al light has the slot?

Also, how is the machinist making all those hard edges soft? Like the bezel. It looks like its been worn by polishing but an large amount of it.


----------



## gregw

Shaocaholica said:


> Tricky. Also, can you explain the hole in the Ti light where the trit slot is supposed to be while the Al light has the slot?
> 
> Also, how is the machinist making all those hard edges soft? Like the bezel. It looks like its been worn by polishing but an large amount of it.



As I stated earlier, these are pictures of the prototype still in process.. The Ti one will have a slot like the Al light, but it just hasn't been done yet. I'm not sure how the edges are polished, except that the machinist knows that I need the edges smooth.


----------



## Taylorf

:rock: I cant wait!!!!


----------



## sideman7

:wow: Nice to see the prototype in Titanium. It really highlights the design! I'm not sure why, but the aluminum prototype really didn't do much for me. When you posted the photos, it was kind of a let down from the CAD pictures... But seeing the Ti prototype really ties it all together. This is going to be one gorgeous light!

I am also impressed to see someone taking advantage of the Ti properties... I'm referring to the photo you posted a while back with the .42mm wall measurement. This might work out to be a surprisingly light light... The whole advantage of Ti is it's strength to weight ratio. No need for aluminum thick walls unless you are planning on running it over with a tank. As long as the ends are supported, you can get away with amazingly thin walls. The bezel end would be the weak part, but it's thicker at the very end, just as it should be.

If it functions as well as it looks, this is going to be one killer light! I can't wait to have one in my hands! Great job.


----------



## ICUDoc

Gregw
I agree with my fellow inmates- this looks great in Ti!!
Keep up the good work.




PS I won't stop hinting for a 123-sized model.


----------



## Shaocaholica

Where will "Exolion Ti" and "#/100" be engraved?


----------



## ibcj

Greg,

That final prototype looks awesome. Please put me down for #83. Do you need any money now ?

Thanks


----------



## gregw

nystrpr said:


> Greg,
> 
> That final prototype looks awesome. Please put me down for #83. Do you need any money now ?
> 
> Thanks



Your number is reserved. :thanks: 

No money needed yet. I will be calling for a deposit once the final prototype has been completed, tested and approved, and just before actual production begins.


----------



## gregw

Shaocaholica said:


> Where will "Exolion Ti" and "#/100" be engraved?



This will be engraved on the bezel portion, just above the join with the battery/tail section.


----------



## ICUDoc

Hey gregw

Could I take another one please?
Any one will do, if any left...

Many thanks again


----------



## gregw

ICUDoc said:


> Hey gregw
> 
> Could I take another one please?
> Any one will do, if any left...
> 
> Many thanks again



ICUDoc, I've assigned you #89 for the second one. :thanks:


----------



## ICUDoc

Thanks GW


----------



## Dr_Joe

:kewlpics: :thumbsup:


----------



## jefft

AAARRRRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hotwire or keychain? Keychain or hotwire? Oh, WTF, why not go for the polar extremes. I've been holding out and holding out because...... I DON'T HAVE ANY ROOM FOR MY KEYS NOW!!!!
One please, any number, if there are any left....


----------



## gregw

jefft said:


> AAARRRRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hotwire or keychain? Keychain or hotwire? Oh, WTF, why not go for the polar extremes. I've been holding out and holding out because...... I DON'T HAVE ANY ROOM FOR MY KEYS NOW!!!!
> One please, any number, if there are any left....



jefft, #92 is yours. :thanks: 

Only *1* left..


----------



## gregw

*Update 6 Mar*

I should have the final prototype in hand within a few days, and I will test it out to ensure that all the little changes and tweaks I've asked for have been incorporated. Once that is done, I will be posting the final specs and asking for a $100 deposit. I'm expecting that I should be calling for the deposit about 1 week from today, so all those on the reserve list, please get your money ready..


----------



## cue003

money standing by. 

Curtis


----------



## flashlight

gregw said:


> *Update 6 Mar*
> 
> I should have the final prototype in hand within a few days, and I will test it out to ensure that all the little changes and tweaks I've asked for have been incorporated. Once that is done, I will be posting the final specs and asking for a $100 deposit. I'm expecting that I should be calling for the deposit about 1 week from today, so all those on the reserve list, please get your money ready..



Got to go find my ski mask then..... :huh:


----------



## gregw

flashlight said:


> Got to go find my ski mask then..... :huh:



Singapore is a little bit too hot for a ski mask isn't it? :naughty:


----------



## yaesumofo

looking good!!! nice and small.

Yaesumofo


----------



## FlashMike

Okay, I have a trivial question...

I note that the light will ship with a protected CR2. In the specs, "burst" mode will be set at 800ma. Unless I am screwing up the math, that seems like burst would be drawing something in the range of 2C-3C from the CR2. What is the maximum current allowed by a protected CR2?


----------



## gregw

FlashMike said:


> Okay, I have a trivial question...
> 
> I note that the light will ship with a protected CR2. In the specs, "burst" mode will be set at 800ma. Unless I am screwing up the math, that seems like burst would be drawing something in the range of 2C-3C from the CR2. What is the maximum current allowed by a protected CR2?



I've been testing the protected RCR2 in the Exolion for a few weeks now, and so far, it hasn't had any problems supplying the current required to run the Exolion in burst mode at 800mah. The current draw from the battery is just over 1A in burst mode, and I think the circuit in the protected RCR2 is capable of supplying current up to 1.5A, although it probably isn't recommended to run the protected RCR2 battery at anything above 1.5C to 2C for any length of time..


----------



## Shaocaholica

Got a weekend update?


----------



## gregw

*Update 11 Mar* 

The machine shop had to find a special tool to do the tritium slot as the ones they were using, was breaking at an alarming rate when trying to cut the slot on Grade 5 Titanium. That's why there is a slight delay in getting the final prototype. In any case, this final problem seems to have been resolved, as can be seen by the picture below.  







There are still some minor clean up and adjustments that need to be made, but as soon as I have those resolved, I will be posting the final specs, and then collecting the $100 deposit... I would expect this to finally happen, around Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Shaocaholica

I like how you have blueprints in the background.

The fact that the material is breaking the tooling makes it that much more bad ***.


----------



## gregw

Shaocaholica said:


> I like how you have blueprints in the background.
> 
> The fact that the material is breaking the tooling makes it that much more bad ***.



Grade 5 Titanium is difficult to machine, especially for small features... The tritium slot is only 1.6mm by 0.8mm, so the tool not only had to be small, but very very tough. I know the first time the machinist tried it, he broke 5 tool bits before giving up..


----------



## gregw

The Last available Exolion has been generously reserved by an anonymous donor for LifeNRA (Jeff). :goodjob: 

Jeff, we certainly hope this will aid in uplifting your spirits and your recovery.


----------



## LifeNRA

gregw said:


> The Last available Exolion has been generously reserved by an anonymous donor for LifeNRA (Jeff). :goodjob:
> 
> Jeff, we certainly hope this will aid in uplifting your spirits and your recovery.


To the anonymous donor- I am very grateful and humbled by your gesture. Thank you so very much. 
I am really excited about this light!
Thanks again and God bless.
Jeff


----------



## Cobweb Hunter

Greg,

Make me Wait List #1? I am interested if someone drops out on this run or as #1 for version 1.01. :naughty: ?

Congtatulations on a well though-out and beautiful effort!


----------



## gregw

Cobweb Hunter said:


> Greg,
> 
> Make me Wait List #1? I am interested if someone drops out on this run or as #1 for version 1.01. :naughty: ?
> 
> Congtatulations on a well though-out and beautiful effort!



You are #1 on the waiting list. :thanks:


----------



## Dr_Joe




----------



## Shaocaholica

Are you shipping out batteries and chargers with the Exolion? Personally, I don't need any.

VVV Oops! VVV


----------



## Paper Lawyer

"*The price will be $225, and includes one Protected RCR2 battery. Shipping by registered airmail will be $9."*


----------



## gregw

*Update 15 March - Final Prototype, Deposit Due*

Hi all,

It's been a long road getting the Exolion from concept to final prototype, :sweat: but it's finally HERE!!.. 

Final specifications are:
Full Titanium body
Brass "Can" for better heat transference
UCL™ lens from Flashlightlens.com for 99% light transmission
McGizmo's McR-16 reflector for that perfect beam
Premium TXOH emitter
Three stage light (Low, High, Burst), with user adjustable High level
Full O-Ring protection
Green Tritium vial in the tail
Protected RCR2 battery
Dimensions: 50mm x 18.9mm

The Burst mode on the three stage will remain at 800mah, but is recommended for intermittent use only. Low will be approximately 20+mah, and High level will be user adjustable between the two levels. The on/off switching between levels will be 0.8 seconds.

The final interface will be as follows:
1st On - Low
2nd On - High
3rd On - Burst
4th On - Low
5th On - High
6th On - Burst
7th On - User adjustment to High level

Each flashlight will also be laser engraved with "Exolion Ti", and will include a serial number in the format 01/XX.

Here are some pictures of the final prototype..  






























A *$100* deposit is now due. I've created a payment thread over at Custom B/S/T here. Please note that you have 7 days to make the payment. If you do not pay within that timeframe, you will lose your reservation to those on the waiting list.


----------



## Taylorf

Looking good!!!


----------



## kenster

Greg,

Thanks for the pictures. This is a great looking light and I can`t wait to have it on my keychain.





Ken


----------



## tanghy

can u put me as #2 on wtg list thx


----------



## LifeNRA

Looks great! :goodjob:


----------



## HarryN

I did not read the entire thread, as it is amazingly long now, but do you have some Lux readings or any kind of comparisons for brightness that I can look at ? It would be great if you had these linked into the first post. Thanks.


----------



## MY

Any update on production schedule and delivery date? 
Any more information on K2 retrofit module?
Looking good.

Regards.


----------



## gregw

tanghy said:


> can u put me as #2 on wtg list thx


You are #2 on the waiting list. :thanks:


----------



## gregw

HarryN, I haven't had the time to do a proper lux comparison to anything else as I've been busy trying to get the final prototype completed. I will begin doing run time as well as lux readings on this in the coming week.

MY, production schedule remains unchanged. I am 90% confident that I should be able to send these out to you approximately 8 weeks from today. Regarding the K2 LED, you can either switch out the TXOH from the sandwich in the Exolion when you get it, or you can buy a complete sandwich, including a K2 LED from goldserve for $30 as he offered to Exolion owners here. The "Can" now has a retaining ring, so you can switch out the sandwich without having to buy an extra "Can".


----------



## Halibut

Greg,

Could you please put me on the waiting list? PM sent...

-Dan


----------



## gregw

Halibut said:


> Greg,
> 
> Could you please put me on the waiting list? PM sent...
> 
> -Dan



Dan, you are #5 on the waiting list. :thanks:


----------



## ChocolateLab33

*Hi,*

*Please give my spot to the first person on the waiting list. Thanks!  *


----------



## faco

Next on the waiting list can have my spot for this great flashlight. :mecry: thanks


----------



## gregw

Cobweb Hunter, you have #39.

tanghy, you have #63.

Please see this thread for initial $100 deposit instructions. :thanks:


----------



## gregw

*Update 17 Mar*

I did some waterproof testing today.. I turned on the Exolion to Burst mode, and put it in a basin of cold water for approximately 10 minutes. During that time, I let the Exolion sit in the water, and also used the Exolion to swirl around the water. After that, I dried the Exolion externally and opened it up. With a dry tissue paper, I wiped the battery and the inside of the battery compartment as well as the bottom of the sandwich... It was DRY!


----------



## PGP

gregw said:


> *Update 17 Mar*
> ... It was DRY!



I wish I could say the same for myself! :toilet: 
I keep wetting myself everytime I read a new update on this light!   

:goodjob: gregw

Patrick


----------



## Phinque

Is it still possible to get on the waiting list? If so, is a deposit necessary?


----------



## gregw

Phinque said:


> Is it still possible to get on the waiting list? If so, is a deposit necessary?


You are #4 on the waiting list. :thanks: 

No deposit necessary unless you get on the reserve list.


----------



## gregw

Sengoku has given up his spot.. 

cue003 moved to #11, and XFlash, you have #45.. :thanks:


----------



## gregw

karlthev has dropped out. DavidR, you have #55. :thanks:


----------



## FlashMike

A though about Exolion delivery.

I just got an Orb Raw. The Raw is delivered inside a 2-piece plactic tube. I can't take a picture now, but Cones Stuff has a really nice image:
http://www.cones-stuff.co.uk/Torches/ORB%203W%20Raw%20Pics/GM6I4840%20(Medium).JPG

I believe that the Raw is about the same size at the Exolion (50mm x 20mm), so the same plastic tube would fit. Does anyone know where these can be sourced?

GregW - If you can find these, you might want to offer them as an option. I'd be happy to pay $5 more to have this tube for shipping/storing my Exolion.


----------



## gregw

FlashMike said:


> A though about Exolion delivery.
> 
> I just got an Orb Raw. The Raw is delivered inside a 2-piece plactic tube. I can't take a picture now, but Cones Stuff has a really nice image:
> http://www.cones-stuff.co.uk/Torches/ORB%203W%20Raw%20Pics/GM6I4840%20(Medium).JPG
> 
> I believe that the Raw is about the same size at the Exolion (50mm x 20mm), so the same plastic tube would fit. Does anyone know where these can be sourced?
> 
> GregW - If you can find these, you might want to offer them as an option. I'd be happy to pay $5 more to have this tube for shipping/storing my Exolion.



I haven't been able to find anything as nice as these as I'm pretty sure they are custom made for Orb. I did look to see if I could get a custom case made for the Exolion, but the minimum order from the factories that I asked were in 1000 piece minimum orders, so I gave up...  

The Exolion will be delivered in a nice little gray velvet pouch instead...


----------



## nethiker

gregw said:


> The Exolion will be delivered in a nice little gray velvet pouch instead...



Nice touch. Looks great and sounds better every time I check this thread.


----------



## gregw

*Update 22 Mar*

Due to a number of drop outs, there are still 4 Exolions available. If you are interested in getting one, please see the payment thread for instructions on sending me a $100 deposit.

The estimated schedule for the collection of the final balance is the beginning of May. If all goes according to plan, I will be sending out the Exolion to you by the 2nd week of May. 

I may have a solution for those of you who are concerned about scratching your Exolions when you put them on your keychains...  I was talking to AW today, and found out that he has a custom leather carry case that will fit the Exolion and has a clip that will allow the case to be clipped to your keychain. I will be getting a sample of the leather case in about a week, and will post some photos at that time. 

This will be an optional item, and can be added to your order prior to the final payment. The price has still not been confirmed, but I don't expect it to cost more than $10.


----------



## ledvador

FlashMike said:


> A though about Exolion delivery.
> 
> I just got an Orb Raw. The Raw is delivered inside a 2-piece plactic tube. I can't take a picture now, but Cones Stuff has a really nice image:
> http://www.cones-stuff.co.uk/Torches/ORB%203W%20Raw%20Pics/GM6I4840%20(Medium).JPG
> 
> I believe that the Raw is about the same size at the Exolion (50mm x 20mm), so the same plastic tube would fit. Does anyone know where these can be sourced?
> 
> GregW - If you can find these, you might want to offer them as an option. I'd be happy to pay $5 more to have this tube for shipping/storing my Exolion.



These plastic case ar usualy provided with eyes piece accessory by a famous american manufacturer in astronomy, Meade Instrument.


----------



## gregw

ledvador said:


> These plastic case ar usualy provided with eyes piece accessory by a famous american manufacturer in astronomy, Meade Instrument.



Thanks for the lead... However, anyone know who actually makes the case? I've never seen it except on an Orb flashlight..


----------



## orb

gregw said:


> Thanks for the lead... However, anyone know who actually makes the case? I've never seen it except on an Orb flashlight..



I do sell the case here: http://www.theorb.co.uk/eop.php

£1.00 ORB RAW Plastic Twist Lock Case

& if Gregw you would like to purchase these from me I have plenty in stock.


----------



## gregw

orb said:


> I do sell the case here: http://www.theorb.co.uk/eop.php
> 
> £1.00 ORB RAW Plastic Twist Lock Case
> 
> & if Gregw you would like to purchase these from me I have plenty in stock.



Thanks for the offer. 

However, since I've already bought the velvet pouches for the Exolion, I will let each individual Exolion owner decide that if they need an Orb RAW twist case, they can buy it directly from you.


----------



## DrizzitT

Any runtime/brightness/beamshot tests yet? I sure want to see how beautifully this light works! :naughty:

Eric


----------



## gregw

DrizzitT said:


> Any runtime/brightness/beamshot tests yet? I sure want to see how beautifully this light works! :naughty:
> 
> Eric



Sorry, not yet... I need to borrow a light meter first before I can do a lux reading... I already have a beamshot in the first post though.. 

Just to clarify the beam characteristic, the Exolion uses, what McGizmo calls, a Joker TXOH LED (read this thread for more info) with a Non-Joker McR-16 reflector, and as a result, the hot spot isn't as focused as it is designed to be. The beam is a little bit more "floodish" than if the LED is in perfect focus, with the hotspot fading nicely into the corona. I find that this beam is a very good compromise between the pure flood of a CR2 Ion, and a very focused hotspot from other flashlights, like a HDS/McLux PD/etc, and is absolutely perfect for a keychain flashlight..


----------



## flashlight

Would it make a big difference if a non-joker LuxIII, Cree or K2 were used?


----------



## gregw

flashlight said:


> Would it make a big difference if a non-joker LuxIII, Cree or K2 were used?



Based on Don's testing, a non-joker LuxIII in a standard McR reflector will make the hotspot about 33% brighter, but at the expense of a much dimmer corona. e.g. if a properly focused LuxIII has a hotspot lux reading of 1500, then a Joker LED will measure around 1000 lux.. A K2 has the same emitter height as a Joker LED, so the same issue with the Joker LED will apply. I don't think a McR-16 reflector can properly focus a Cree LED as the focal point is different. 

If you would like more throw at the expense of a brighter corona, you can bring a Joker/K2 LED into focus by carefully filing/cutting away 0.015" to 0.020" from the bottom of the McR-16 reflector.


----------



## gregw

*Update 26 Mar*

Here are some pictures of Exolion bodies that were produced during the test run of the machining process. This small test run was done to ensure that there will not be any problems once machining begins for the final production of all 100 bodies..


----------



## erinO919

gregw

Further polishing should be applied to the tail, it's kinda raw compare to the beautiful shiny body.

Thanks for the update


----------



## ICUDoc

gregw

I agree with erin1919 but in general it looks gorgeous! Good job!
I can't wait to hold it- looks cool!!


----------



## gregw

erinO919 and ICUDoc,

Please note that many of these bodies are not perfect since this is a test run to iron out all the problems in the machining process. The final production bodies should be better.


----------



## flashlight

gregw said:


> Based on Don's testing, a non-joker LuxIII in a standard McR reflector will make the hotspot about 33% brighter, but at the expense of a much dimmer corona. e.g. if a properly focused LuxIII has a hotspot lux reading of 1500, then a Joker LED will measure around 1000 lux.. A K2 has the same emitter height as a Joker LED, so the same issue with the Joker LED will apply. I don't think a McR-16 reflector can properly focus a Cree LED as the focal point is different.
> 
> If you would like more throw at the expense of a brighter corona, you can bring a Joker/K2 LED into focus by carefully filing/cutting away 0.015" to 0.020" from the bottom of the McR-16 reflector.



Thanks for the info & pics Greg.


----------



## Dr_Joe

Awesome update pics ! I can't wait.


----------



## PGP

Looks great! Cant wait!  

Patrick


----------



## yaesumofo

Six week seems a reasionable enough amount of time.
I figure if I had $10,000 and 6 weeks I could produce a nice flashlight.
Please don't give me any bright ideas.
This little baby looks great! It will be a welcome addition to my collection os small bright lights.
Can't wait.
I do have a question which may have been coverd before.
I think I remember somthing being said that brass will be the the heatsink for the emitter and or driver. I was just wondering why brass was chosen. Wouldn't copper make better choice?
Just wondering.

Yaesumofo


----------



## FRANKVZ

gregw said:


> *Update 1 Mar*
> 
> The "Can" on the Exolion will be made of Brass instead of Copper as it is very thin and Copper "sticks" to the tool too much to machine properly without destroying the "Can". Instead of epoxying the sandwich, a retaining ring will now be machined for the "Can", so Exolion owners can now easily change out the sandwich without buying a 2nd "Can". The 6AL-4V titanium rods for the Exolion has arrived.  Tail design is still being finalised, but I hope to have a "proof of concept" tail in a few days.



Heres gregw's explanation, instead of me butchering it up :lolsign:


----------



## gregw

I was going to do Copper instead of Brass for the better heat sinking properties. However, the "Can" is very thin, and Cooper is much softer with a tendency to "stick" to the tool during machining. This made it impossible to machine without destroying the "Can".

-- edit --
Thanks to FRANKVZ for looking up my previous entry.. :goodjob:


----------



## nuggett

I would like to be added to the waiting list
Thanks


----------



## flashlight

Just a silly idea, but do you think the tritium slot would look 'nicer' if it were oriented 'vertically' 90 degrees to where it is now? :thinking:   Or would that throw all the CAD/CAM, tooling off?


----------



## Paper Lawyer

I think I prefer the trit slot the way it is  (before Greg says, "it ain't changing at this stage" anyway  )


----------



## Dr_Joe

flashlight said:


> Just a silly idea, but do you think the tritium slot would look 'nicer' if it were oriented 'vertically' 90 degrees to where it is now? :thinking:   Or would that throw all the CAD/CAM, tooling off?


 
:thinking: If you did turn it 90 degrees you could fit a bigger vial    :devil:


----------



## DrizzitT

I think it looks fine the way it is. Sorta keeps in line with the parallel aspect of the key ring hole. :naughty:


----------



## gregw

nuggett said:


> I would like to be added to the waiting list
> Thanks



Sorry, all 100 deposits have been received. List is now closed.


----------



## gregw

Guys... Like Paper Lawyer says...

* "It ain't changing at this stage".. * :laughing:


----------



## Planterz

This looks so sweet. My only regret is I should have gotten two.


----------



## gregw

*Update 29 Mar*

I just received a sample leather sheath/carry case from AW. This will be available as an optional item for Exolion owners, and will cost an extra $8.50 if added to your Exolion final payment. Please DO NOT contact me to reserve this. If you want one, just simply add an additional $8.50 to your final payment and state that you want a sheath in your paypal message. Pictures below:


----------



## Sturluson

Very nice, Greg. 

Are the side panels leather or elasticized material?


----------



## gregw

Sturluson said:


> Very nice, Greg.
> 
> Are the side panels leather or elasticized material?



It's 100% leather.. Quite thick as well, so it has a nice "quality" feel..


----------



## Taylorf

Those are some nice pouches!


----------



## Uxorious

gregw said:


> It's 100% leather.. Quite thick as well, so it has a nice "quality" feel..


 
Hello gregw, is the sheath closed by velcro or magnetic "clasp" ?
(Sorry I don't know it in English  , it's used in purses and jewel cases ....etc. very often)
I think that I prefer the magnetic "clasp" cuz it can last for a longer time.  
Thanks a lot !!


----------



## gregw

Uxorious said:


> Hello gregw, is the sheath closed by velcro or magnetic "clasp" ?
> (Sorry I don't know it in English  , it's used in purses and jewel cases ....etc. very often)
> I think that I prefer the magnetic "clasp" cuz it can last for a longer time.
> Thanks a lot !!



It is closed with a Velcro strip.


----------



## Uxorious

gregw said:


> It is closed with a Velcro strip.



Could it have the magnetic "clasp" version ?

Thanks


----------



## kiely23+

great light...


----------



## Kal El in SLO

that's a cool little case...fits like a glove. count me in.


----------



## gregw

Uxorious said:


> Could it have the magnetic "clasp" version ?
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, you'll have to ask AW about that... I'm pretty sure he will probably say "No" though....  

However, you can always try to change out the velcro to a magnetic "clasp" yourself after you get it.. :laughing:


----------



## AW

I don't want any metal parts in the leather sheath that'll ding or nick your precious flashlight. Besides, the velcro secures the flap better than magnet.


----------



## Uxorious

AW said:


> I don't want any metal parts in the leather sheath that'll ding or nick your precious flashlight. Besides, the velcro secures the flap better than magnet.


 
I see. Thanks !!


----------



## yaesumofo

Personally On a $250.00 Titanium (which doesn't scratch very easily) custom flashlight, I will not trust it to a $8.50 case.
I will be contacting:
www.artofthehide.com
To see if he can make one of his wonderful holesters for it.
This kind of special light deserves the extra high quality that Matt delivers. Including a magnetic clasp with no metal on metal contact. 

Hey Greg, Are we still on track for a Mid May delivery?
This is a very exciting little project which I look forward to.
Yaesumofo



Uxorious said:


> Could it have the magnetic "clasp" version ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## gregw

yaesumofo said:


> Hey Greg, Are we still on track for a Mid May delivery?
> This is a very exciting little project which I look forward to.
> Yaesumofo



Unless some unexpected problems intervene, it still looks like it will be a Mid May delivery...


----------



## Kal El in SLO

> Unless some unexpected problems intervene, it still looks like it will be a Mid May delivery...


 
right after my birthday! :naughty:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

gregw said:


> Unless some unexpected problems intervene, it still looks like it will be a Mid May delivery...




Yeah, we may have to induce.


----------



## gregw

arewethereyetdad said:


> Yeah, we may have to induce.



If there are problems, inducing probably won't help...


----------



## gregw

*Update 7 Apr*

The machine shop is still busy doing the tail of the Exolion. The machining process is approximately 1 hour per tail piece, so it's taking quite a long time to do. I will take some pictures once I have them back.


----------



## Shaocaholica

gregw said:


> 1 hour per tail piece


1 hour! Thats crazy.


----------



## gregw

Shaocaholica said:


> 1 hour! Thats crazy.



It's due to two factors... The tail design, which requires quite a few processes, and because it's being carved from Titanium..


----------



## PGP

gregw said:


> *Update 7 Apr*
> 
> The machine shop is still busy doing the tail of the Exolion. The machining process is approximately 1 hour per tail piece, so it's taking quite a long time to do. I will take some pictures once I have them back.



Is that for the production tail caps! Thats 100 hours just to make all the tailcaps for your lights. :wow: 

Patrick


----------



## gregw

PGP said:


> Is that for the production tail caps! Thats 100 hours just to make all the tailcaps for your lights. :wow:
> 
> Patrick



Yes, that's for the production tail caps... That's why the machining cost on the Exolion is going to be quite expensive.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

​
I am looking foward to this light, I got a space on my keychain reserved.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

​
I am looking foward to this light, I got a space on my keychain reserved.


----------



## PGP

PoliceScannerMan said:


> ​
> I am looking foward to this light, I got a space on my keychain reserved.



So does this mean you have 2 keychains! 1 for each post!
:lolsign:   :lolsign: 

Patrick


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

That is weird, a double post 6 minutes apart. I dont know how that happens.


----------



## Cobweb Hunter

Greg,

While we are waiting , and if it would not be too much of an imposition, could you post a comparatve beam shot or two--maybe next to the Jil, Cr2 Ion or FF that you pictured next the Exolion earlier? Against the wall rather than in the sink would be nice. Thank you.


----------



## gregw

I'll try to get a comparison beamshot tonight..


----------



## gregw

*Update 15 Apr*

Beamshots Comparison:

Please note that the emitter in the prototype Exolion is a TWOH, and this one actually appears quite yellow when under driven. The production Exolion will be using a TXOH emitter, which should be less warm. The colour of the walls and the door are also warm white, so this will affect the beam colour as well. Distance to door is about 10 feet.

CR2 Ion Low:






CR2 Ion High:





Jil 1.3W FluPIC Burst:





Firefly2 Pop2 High:





Exolion Low:





Exolion High:





Exolion Burst:


----------



## ICUDoc

Thanks gregw
Looking forward to it!


----------



## DrizzitT

Wow... I can't wait now!!! :rock:

Thanks for the pics Greg!


----------



## Roboholic

I could not wait before the pictures. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Kal El in SLO

beam shots look great! cant wait to get my hands on one.

on another note....im having trouble picturing how i would go about setting the exolion to my own specified brightness. could you give me an example of how to set the exolion high to somewhere around ~700mA? sorry if this is a total noob question.


----------



## gregw

*Update 16 Apr*

Here are the operating instructions for the Exolion:






You can also download the instructions in a PDF file here.


----------



## gregw

Kal El in SLO said:


> beam shots look great! cant wait to get my hands on one.
> 
> on another note....im having trouble picturing how i would go about setting the exolion to my own specified brightness. could you give me an example of how to set the exolion high to somewhere around ~700mA? sorry if this is a total noob question.



Please see previous post on how to get to the brightness setting level. 

Once you are at the brightness setting, the Exolion will begin scrolling in brightness from level 1 to level 20. Once the brightness has reached a level that you want, just turn it off and it will be set to that level. The next time you turn on the Exolion to "High", it will come on at the level that you had previously set.


----------



## MY

How about a update on where you are with the manufacturing/machining process. What steps do you have to yet do? What is your timeframe to get all the pieces finished and assembled? Sorry about endless request for details but I am just planning on whether the light will be delivered in time for a big trip that I have at the end of May.

Regards.


----------



## gregw

MY said:


> How about a update on where you are with the manufacturing/machining process. What steps do you have to yet do? What is your timeframe to get all the pieces finished and assembled? Sorry about endless request for details but I am just planning on whether the light will be delivered in time for a big trip that I have at the end of May.
> 
> Regards.



As stated in my update on 7 April, the Exolion is still being machined.. Due to the length of time it takes to actually machine a single Ti Exolion body, the extended machining time is expected.

As of right now, there aren't any delays, so I am still on track for first deliveries around the 2nd week of May.. I'm expecting to take around 1-2 weeks to ship all Exolions, which means that the Exolion may not make it to you in time for your big trip. If you would like to upgrade shipping from registered airmail (10-14 days) to EMS/Speedpost (3-4 days delivery), please let me know.


----------



## MY

Thanks for the info.
How much to upgrade to EMS/Speedpost delivery?

Regards.


----------



## gregw

MY said:


> Thanks for the info.
> How much to upgrade to EMS/Speedpost delivery?
> 
> Regards.



Just realised that you are in Canada. Shipping by EMS/Speedpost to Canada is $28. 

I just recently sent an EMS/Speedpost package to Canada and the Post Master told me that due to the strict customs in Canada, there is no guarantee that my parcel will reach the recipient within the promised 3-4 day delivery schedule.. Fortunately for me, Canadian customs didn't hold it up, and it was delivered on the 5th work day...

Canadian customs will definitely be an unpredictable factor in you getting the Exolion on time for your big trip...


----------



## MY

I also have a US address where I have items delivered to avoid Canadian customs hassles How much to EMS to the U.S.?

Regards.


----------



## Kal El in SLO

thanks for the beam shots....they look great! now i really cant wait to get my hands on my own exolion. :devil: 

so....once the brightness is set, how would one go about resetting it? Is it as simple as popping the battery out and doing the whole process over again?


----------



## gregw

MY said:


> I also have a US address where I have items delivered to avoid Canadian customs hassles How much to EMS to the U.S.?
> 
> Regards.



EMS/Speedpost to the US will be $25..


----------



## gregw

Kal El in SLO said:


> thanks for the beam shots....they look great! now i really cant wait to get my hands on my own exolion. :devil:
> 
> so....once the brightness is set, how would one go about resetting it? Is it as simple as popping the battery out and doing the whole process over again?



Just turn the Exolion off, and then repeat the process to change the brightness. You won't have to take out the battery..


----------



## Cobweb Hunter

Greg,
Thanks for the the quick reponse and excellent beam shots. This project has been a pleasure to watch develop. Your progress reports, and quick and thorough response to all posts and pm's are much appreciated. I have been enjoying the concept and build time tremendously. 
I'm sure that your attentiveness will be reflected in the final product and I am very glad to be one of the original future owners.
Thanks again,
Alex


----------



## Roboholic

Hello Greg.

Is the speed post an additional $25.00 to the $10.00 for a total of $35.00 or just a total of $25.00?


----------



## gregw

The EMS/Speedpost option for packages sent to the US will be $25 instead of the standard $9 for registered airmail. 

If you are anywhere else in the world, and would like to use EMS/Speedpost, please PM so I can get you the exact rate, since this varies significantly depending on country.


----------



## Sturluson

Greg, if the Exolion is half as good as the process you've followed throughout this project, it will be an extraordinary light indeed.

You've given us every possible bit of information along the way. You've updated at every smidgen of news. You've provided wonderful photos, and you've weathered every problem in fine style. You are a model to others.

Best of all, you've made watching  FUN! :goodjob:


----------



## Kal El in SLO

just to clarify....a protected rechargeable RCR2 battery will be included with the exolion, right? 

as of now...i dont own anything that uses this particular battery. can someone give me some info about it?

gregw,
is there a particular reason that the RCR2 battery was your battery of choice? thanks.


----------



## gregw

Kal El in SLO said:


> just to clarify....a protected rechargeable RCR2 battery will be included with the exolion, right?
> 
> as of now...i dont own anything that uses this particular battery. can someone give me some info about it?
> 
> gregw,
> is there a particular reason that the RCR2 battery was your battery of choice? thanks.



Yes, one protected RCR2 battery is included with the Exolion. This is the exact same protected RCR2 battery supplied by AW. 

The RCR2 battery is a lithium-Ion rechargable battery, with a rated capacity of 350mah, a fully charged voltage of 4.2V and cut-off voltage around 2.75V.. In terms of size, it is basically the same size as a standard primary lithium CR2 battery. You need a Lithium-Ion specific charger to recharge the battery. You can buy this from AW here.

Since most people are adversed to using unprotected Lithium-Ion batteries due to the potential problems should the battery be shorted, over-discharged or over-charged, I went with the RCR2 because it is the smallest PROTECTED rechargable battery available right now.


----------



## Kal El in SLO

thanks, that cleared things up


----------



## Planterz

It'll still work with a lithium CR2, right? I plan to use the RCR2 for daily use, but keep a lithium as a spare in my backpack.


----------



## gregw

Planterz said:


> It'll still work with a lithium CR2, right? I plan to use the RCR2 for daily use, but keep a lithium as a spare in my backpack.



With the TXOH emitter, a Lithium CR2 will work in an emergency. In my prototype Exolion with a TWOH, the "Burst" mode brightness with a Lithium CR2 is approximately equal to the "Low" when using the RCR2.


----------



## Roboholic

Greg,

I just wanted to say since this is the first project I have ever been envolved with. Thanks. I am a newbie so therfore have on other refference to compare, but I feel like I know every little detail about this project. 
The only bad thing has been with all the waiting I have purchased 8 other lights that people have been comparing to your Exolion. So now you great price of $225.00 has now cost me close to $2000.00
I guess that makes be a true Flashaholic.
Thanks again for all the information and great pictures. 

What is next? Please do not say a break.

Roboholic


----------



## nuggett

robo
which ones did you get? I recently aquired an ORB RAW and a TW4(KL4 & a one cell body)


----------



## Roboholic

I have a RAW, RAW Ns, KI-LE,KI-T,PD,Jil INtelli, HDS U65 XRGT, ION CR2, Peak Pacific, Arc mod,Pierce M10n. And I am waiting on a P1, and Jet-1, Fire-Fly III.



Okay I guess that is a little more then $2000.00. Why o why did you make me add it up? 

They have all been worth it. I can't put down my Raw Ns. Probably my favorite until my Exolion shows up.


----------



## gregw

Roboholic, that's a good list of almost all existing single CR123/CR2 lights available.. Definitely a good start for a newbie.


----------



## Roboholic

Thanks Greg,

You know if you would have made yours a little quicker you could have saved me tons of $$$$.
Then again I would not have a collection. 
I have noticed the groves in the head of your light. Can those me made to some tritium vials. What is the size and how many are there?

Roboholic


----------



## gregw

Unfortunately, there's no rushing the machining process as it takes a long time to machine titanium..  Regarding the grooves on the side of the head, these are definitely too shallow for any tritium vials. The head of the Exolion is as thin as 0.4mm at the lip at the bottom and only slightly thicker near the head where the grooves are located. This is to minimize the overall diameter of the Exolion so that it is as thin as possible for a flashlight using a CR2 cell..


----------



## Planterz

I really need to stop looking at these pictures. I get more and more anxious every time. God I wish I ordered 2.


----------



## gregw

*Update 26 Apr*

Here is the runtime graph for "Burst" mode. This test was done with a fan blowing directly on the Exolion during the test run:







High and Low runtimes will be posted later.


----------



## Planterz

Nice! Can we assume the output will look similar (just lower, and stretched further) for other brightness levels?


----------



## gregw

Planterz said:


> Nice! Can we assume the output will look similar (just lower, and stretched further) for other brightness levels?



I would also predict that the initial brightness drop that you see in Burst mode wouldn't happen in High and Low. I'm pretty sure that the drop is due to the protected RCR2 being unable to sustain the 1A current draw demanded in Burst mode. 

Again, please note that I do not advice anyone to use Burst mode for the full runtime. This runtime test was done simply to provide information on what the Exolion is capable of doing at the highest setting.


----------



## nuggett

Thats amazing runtime for burst. Good thing, I won't have to aquire so many flashlights as robo, except for a Jill, HDS, Peak and a TnC, I'll be OK!


----------



## nethiker

Wow, that's an awesome runtime for burst. Someone made a skeptical post early on that doubted you would get much of any significant runtime with your specs. Looks like you made it work just fine.

:goodjob:


----------



## Planterz

I just ran a test of my Jil Intelli (TWOH) on burst with an 350mAh RCR2 from AW (placed in a glass of water for cooling), and it lasted 22 minutes before it flickered and shut down to a much lower level (5 I assume). Both the Intelli and the Exolion run T bins at 800mA, so everything looks right in line.


----------



## gregw

Planterz said:


> I just ran a test of my Jil Intelli (TWOH) on burst with an 350mAh RCR2 from AW (placed in a glass of water for cooling), and it lasted 22 minutes before it flickered and shut down to a much lower level (5 I assume). Both the Intelli and the Exolion run T bins at 800mA, so everything looks right in line.



Thanks for the confirmation.. :goodjob:


----------



## luxlunatic

:huh: Lookin good!


----------



## gregw

*Update 27 Apr*

Here is the runtime graph for "High" mode. The default "High" is set at level 10 out of 20 levels, but is user adjustable. 







Here is the runtime graph for "Low" mode.


----------



## goldserve

Whoa..you ran it for 13 hours? =P


----------



## erinO919

These run time plots are amazing! Great job!


----------



## LifeNRA

WOW!


----------



## gregw

Thanks for the positive feedback guys...  

Low for 13 hours is pretty good, since it is actually quite bright with night adapted eyes.


----------



## Planterz

What level is the "low" setting equivilent to?


----------



## flashlight

Planterz said:


> What level is the "low" setting equivilent to?



From the first post -
The Burst mode on the three stage will remain at 800mah, but is recommended for intermittent use only. Low will be approximately 20+mah, and High level will be user adjustable between the two levels. The on/off switching between levels will be 0.8 seconds.


----------



## gregw

Planterz said:


> What level is the "low" setting equivilent to?



I'm assuming that you're asking which level out of the 20 levels that Low is set to... Low is set to Level 2, so you could, theoretically, set the "High" level to Level 1, which will be dimmer than "Low"...  

The reason I didn't use Level 1 for "Low" is that I feel that it is too dim to be much use..


----------



## Planterz

Cool. 

How does the low compare to the low on the CR2 Ion (real world use...the pictures don't tell much)?


----------



## gregw

Planterz said:


> Cool.
> 
> How does the low compare to the low on the CR2 Ion (real world use...the pictures don't tell much)?



To my eyes, the Low on the Exolion is brighter than the low on the CR2 Ion. Due to the very different beam characteristic, the Exolion is obviously able to "throw" further than the Ion, but at the same time, the corona from the McR-16 reflector is still bright enough that you can actually navigate with it in total darkness with night adapted eyes.


----------



## Planterz

Sounds good to me!


----------



## gregw

*Update 1 May*

The Exolion bodies are about 95% done. They should, hopefully, be completed within the next 7 to 10 days. I have also decided that I will only collect the final payment once the bodies are completed and are ready for laser engraving and final assembly. Since this is the case, please get your money ready for the final payment in the next 7 to 10 days. 

Here's a summary of the final payment amounts:
Final payment for Exolion - $125

Shipping options (please pick one):
1. Standard Registered Airmail (10 - 14 days) - $9
2. EMS with tracking to USA ONLY (5 days) - $25
3. EMS with tracking to CANADA ONLY (5 days) - $28
If you want EMS and you are located outside of USA or Canada, please PM so I can get you the cost.

Optional Pouch for Exolion - $8.50

In the mean time, I've already started putting together the LED/sandwich/Can.. As you can see, the LED and sandwich are perfectly centered as I've asked the machine shop to create a centering tool to center the LED as well as for the assembly of the sandwiches. Pictures below:


----------



## Planterz

Yay! I probably won't have the money until payday (next monday), but I can't wait!


----------



## DrizzitT

Looking good!!!

Yaesumofo, any luck with the Art of the Hide holester? If not, I'll probably go with AW's holster.

Can't wait can't wait!!! now... Do I want fast shipping or not... *sigh*


----------



## ICUDoc

Gregw

This has been a legendary process! So smooth, this whole thread- thanks!
I am just too tired to recheck the thread- can you supply additional sandwiches for our own LEDs??

Thanks again.


----------



## gregw

ICUDoc, I won't be able to supply additional sandwiches.. However, you can buy them from goldserve, who has posted a special for Exolion owners in post #123, which I've quoted below.



goldserve said:


> I will be making sandwhiches available with new emitter boards and possibly some nice K2 luxes on it for quite cheap.
> 
> I estimate $30 total. This price is for exolion holders only.
> 
> Custom programming to add modes, UIs, etc. costs $5 and you can use this program in future flupic orders for free.
> 
> *PS. I just ordered some test equipment to implement a new feature possibly. I have plans to implement a low voltage indicator, cutoff, warning, or whatever. The increased cost can be realized to ~$1-2...


----------



## Dr_Joe

Great updates Greg !  
 
I know you said you won't be accepting payments until they're ready to ship. I'm going to be away from the 3rd to the 15th, can you wait until then for payment, or would you prefer I send it now ?


----------



## gregw

Joe, please hold off until you come back. I've marked down to expect your payment on/after 15th May..


----------



## ICUDoc

gregw 
thanks for that reference


----------



## gregw

*Update 3 May*

Here are two pictures of the LED centering tool in action.  

1. Place sandwich in bottom section of tool, place LED on sandwich, and press down firmly with top section of tool. The top section has a cone shaped hole in the center which moves the LED to center when pressed down. Leave top section in place while soldering.






2. LED done. NEXT!


----------



## Sturluson

Greg, that's a clever device that solves a perplexing problem. Did you create it?


----------



## gregw

My machinist came up with the design and the final product.


----------



## luxlunatic

Its always the little things that make the big difference. Greg, keep up the good work and keep the updates coming, love the updates!!!


----------



## Ned-L

Greg - you set the standard for product development information and updates - at least what I have seen in the six months that I have been a CPF member! I didn't order a flashlight, but I watch your thread just because of the quality of development and the updates.


----------



## gregw

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Hi Greg...


Let me join the choir: great updates! 

I will be away from my computer, BTW, from 5/4-5/8, so please bear with me if the clarion call for funds comes out during that time period.

Best wishes!


----------



## Kal El in SLO

i cant wait!! everything looks good....and i got my tax refund check. :rock:


----------



## LifeNRA

I still can't believe I am getting one of these!  

What did the name stand for again? I know I read it one time but I can't find it now.

:goodjob:


----------



## Cliffnopus

LifeNRA said:


> I still can't believe I am getting one of these!
> 
> What did the name stand for again? I know I read it one time but I can't find it now.
> 
> :goodjob:


 
If memory serves Jeff, Exolion = 

Exo = exotic as in exotic material= titanium
Lion = as in Li-ion battery.

Cliff


----------



## LifeNRA

Cliffnopus said:


> If memory serves Jeff, Exolion =
> 
> Exo = exotic as in exotic material= titanium
> Lion = as in Li-ion battery.
> 
> Cliff


Thats it! Thanks


----------



## gregw

Cliff, thanks for stepping in with the answer. :goodjob:


----------



## FredericoFreire

Is it possible for me join the waiting list in case of somebody hangs up ?


----------



## gregw

FredericoFreire said:


> Is it possible for me join the waiting list in case of somebody hangs up ?



Sorry Fred, everyone has already paid a $100 deposit, so I doubt an Exolion will become available at this point.


----------



## FredericoFreire

Thats ok.

Great job man. The Exolion is sweet!


----------



## gregw

*Update 5 May*

Light Engine assembly has been completed..  To prevent dust, dirt, etc on the completed assembly, each Light Engine has been put into it's own little bag for protection.  






After talking to the machinist, it looks like the Exolion Ti bodies will be completed early next week. I will post pictures of the completed bodies when they are done, as well as start collecting final payment at that time.


----------



## erinO919

cheers


----------



## goldserve

:rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Planterz

You're testing these, right?


----------



## luxlunatic

Saa-weeet!!!!:rock: :rock:


----------



## gregw

Planterz said:


> You're testing these, right?


Yes, each one will be tested..


----------



## PoliceScannerMan




----------



## flashlight

gregw said:


> Yes, each one will be tested..



Duh.


----------



## gregw

I've done all I can for now, so, still waiting for further news from the machine shop...


----------



## gregw

*Update 10 May*

Exolion bodies are completed.  Please see pictures below.

Final payment is now due. Please see this thread for payment information.

However, the bodies still need to be cleaned/touched up, and then sent out for laser engraving. After that, I will get the bodies back, and final assembly can be started. I'm expecting to begin final assembly early next week, which means that I can definitely start sending these out around 10 days to two weeks from today.


----------



## gregw

Please note that I've had to add an additional $1 for EMS to US and Canada to account for Paypal fees..

EMS cost to US is now $26..
EMS cost to Canada is now $29..


----------



## luxlunatic

Looks like its all coming together nicely, greg!! 100 naked Exolions, thats sexy!!!!


----------



## MY

OK Greg, throw us another bone! Keep the updates coming.

Regards.


----------



## gregw

MY said:


> OK Greg, throw us another bone! Keep the updates coming.
> 
> Regards.



Still waiting for the bodies to come back from touch up/clean up...  This process is taking slightly longer than anticipated due to the hardness of the Ti and my need for "perfection"... :naughty:

Have no fear, you guys will be the first to know when I've started final assembly..


----------



## Kal El in SLO

do you plan to ship the lights out as you complete them......or are you planning to assemble ALL of the lights first and then ship them all out at the same time?


----------



## gregw

I'll probably be sending them out in batches as I complete them... Speedpost/EMS shipping will be a pain because I'll need to fill in a form for each one...


----------



## nexro

I'm one of those who opted for EMS. Sorry for the trouble but I would like my light to reach me safely and quickly 
Really appreciate your effort and thanks a bunch!


----------



## Roboholic

What Nexro said. Sorry for extra work.


----------



## gregw

Guys, no problem on EMS... I would not have offered it as an option otherwise...


----------



## gregw

*Update 16 May*

I just remembered that the post office told me that for EMS, I will need the phone number of the addressee on the form... Since the default address from Paypal doesn't include your phone numbers, I will need those of you who have selected EMS Shipping to email me at



with the following information:

*Exolion Ti - EMS Shipping
CPF Name:
Serial # Reserved: 
Phone Number:
*


----------



## gregw

As of this morning, I still need phone numbers from the following people for EMS shipping: 
Carpe Diem, kenster, nethiker, ledvador, ROBOHOLIC, Lunarmodule, nexro, Mark65

Please email me ASAP so that there won't be any delays in sending out your Exolion.


----------



## gregw

*Update 19 May*

The bodies are finally at the laser engravers..  This is the last step before final assembly. Talking to the engravers today, they say that I should be able to pick up the completed bodies next Tuesday, which means that final assembly will begin next Wednesday. So, it looks like I should be able to begin sending out the first batch of Exolions, by Thursday or Friday.


----------



## goldserve

I'm 99..does that mean i'll get it second last?


----------



## gregw

I will probably send out all the EMS ones in the first batch, as there is more paper work to be done for these... Then, I will send out the rest, either together as a single batch or broken down into two batches..  I'm so glad that these are almost done... 

So, for those of you who have paid for EMS but still haven't PM/Email me your phone number, please get your act together or yours will be delayed...


----------



## Sturluson

*FANTASTIC NEWS! *It's very exciting to think this great light soon will be winging its way over the Pacific!

:goodjob:

I'm sure you're tired of this project, Greg, because you've given it your all. But soon there'll be one hundred exemplars of your blood, sweat and tears scattered over the Earth - that should be rewarding!


----------



## ICUDoc

Really exciting Greg!
I can't wait for this little ripper!

BTW I wanted to buy an additional light engine- goldserve said to ask you which one???
I am looking to add some UWOK power!

Thanks again for a great job so far.


----------



## gregw

ICUDoc said:


> Really exciting Greg!
> I can't wait for this little ripper!
> 
> BTW I wanted to buy an additional light engine- goldserve said to ask you which one???
> I am looking to add some UWOK power!
> 
> Thanks again for a great job so far.



David, PM sent..


----------



## gregw

Exolion #96 has become available due to a non-payment, even after PM as well as email reminders. A refund has been sent to the kyrie for the initial $100 deposit.

The first person who posts "I'll take it" on this thread will get Exolion #96. Please post here, then follow the payment instructions posted in the Exolion payment thread, adding an additional $100 to the final payment amount. e.g. $225 for the Exolion, + $9 for standard shipping.


----------



## aosty

gregw said:


> Exolion #96 has become available due to a non-payment, even after PM as well as email reminders. A refund has been sent to the kyrie for the initial $100 deposit.
> 
> The first person who posts "I'll take it" on this thread will get Exolion #96. Please post here, then follow the payment instructions posted in the Exolion payment thread, adding an additional $100 to the final payment amount. e.g. $225 for the Exolion, + $9 for standard shipping.


----------



## gregw

aosty said:


>



#96 is yours. Please make payment ASAP. I'm trying to get all my payment accounting/label addressing done before I begin final assembly...


----------



## Shaocaholica

gregw said:


> #96 is yours. Please make payment ASAP. I'm trying to get all my payment accounting/label addressing done before I begin final assembly...



lucky lucky


----------



## gregw

*Update 23 May*

I have just received the touched/cleaned up tail sections from the machinist, and have started to wash/clean the tail of any grease, dirt, etc. After cleaning, I will proceed to installing the O-ring, foam ring and tritium. I'll have pictures once I've completed the tails. 

The head sections are still with the laser engraver. These should be ready tomorrow. :rock:


----------



## Dr_Joe

:rock:   :goodjob: :wave:   :bow: :twothumbs   oo: :thumbsup:  

I can't wait !!


----------



## gregw

*Update 24 May*

The heads have been completed.  See picture below:


----------



## Frenchyled

Waowww ... nice !!
We will receive them soon now


----------



## nethiker

Sweeeet. :rock:


I'm almost going to be disappointed when this project comes to a close (almost). It has been great fun following the progress of this light with the excellent updates and pictures. The Exolion Ti is a model for how a limited run, high-end custom light can be produced. Thanks for the ride gregw.


----------



## ICUDoc

WOW WOW WOW!

They look gorgeous!!!!!

And what Nethiker said I sayeth also- great job gregw!


----------



## Roboholic

Greg, I agree. Lights look great. Can't wait till they are ready to ship.

Since this project is all but over what is next? You going even smaller and brighter?


----------



## Dr_Joe

nethiker said:


> Sweeeet. :rock:
> 
> 
> I'm almost going to be disappointed when this project comes to a close (almost). It has been great fun following the progress of this light with the excellent updates and pictures. The Exolion Ti is a model for how a limited run, high-end custom light can be produced. Thanks for the ride gregw.


 
*Ditto :goodjob: *


----------



## gregw

Guys, thanks for the compliments..  

I sure wouldn't have been able to pull this off if you guys hadn't had the faith in signing up for the Exolion, and putting your money into this project. :bow:


----------



## Roboholic

gregwGuys, thanks for the compliments..





I sure wouldn't have been able to pull this off if you guys hadn't had the faith in signing up for the Exolion, and putting your money into this project.





Ya, ya, ya. What about the next project. LOL


----------



## Sturluson

*Absolutely* *STUNNING WORK*, Greg. And I agree: I'm going to miss following this project and your great updates, photos, and clockwork progress.

So.....what's next?


----------



## gregw

What's next? A little bit of rest...  

Keeping this project in the air is a lot of work, especially now, with the cleaning, assembling, etc... :sweat:


----------



## erinO919

Great job! 

I would say:" Do another project please, and we will come! "


----------



## flashlight

The laser engraving looks excellent - understated yet distinct & elegant. :thumbsup:


----------



## gregw

*Update 26 May*

Final assembly is taking slightly longer than anticipated... Almost half done.. 






I'll try to see if I can get some of these out tomorrow, but it will probably be at least Saturday before I can get to the post office. Still need to clean my grubby/greasy fingerprints off these beauties before I can start packing them up..


----------



## luxlunatic

Looks like some soldiers ready for duty!!! We are getting close :rock: !! Good job Greg!!!


----------



## Planterz

Oooo, shiny. :naughty:


----------



## Fiddleback

*Re: Exolion Ti CR2 Flashlight - Final Assembly Started*

Great thread, and just an awesome light too. Am I right in reading that there will be no more of these sold. :-( Or, are just the numbered ones gone? Are they still in production. I want one, but it WILL have to wait till June this time. Is it possible to get one in June?


----------



## gregw

*Re: Exolion Ti CR2 Flashlight - Final Assembly Started*



Fiddleback said:


> Great thread, and just an awesome light too. Am I right in reading that there will be no more of these sold. :-( Or, are just the numbered ones gone? Are they still in production. I want one, but it WILL have to wait till June this time. Is it possible to get one in June?


All gone...  for now...


----------



## gregw

*Update 26 May (midnight)*

I've basically finished assembling all the Exolions today... :sweat: I'm not even going to bother taking a picture because I've wrapped everything up and put it safely away until I take them out one by one to clean up, grease, re-check operations, and then pack/label in envelope, ready to be sent out..  

The packing will be done this week end, so I will be sending out the first batch on MONDAY!!


----------



## kiely23+

Gregw, you are the best...:twothumbs


----------



## goldserve

:rock: One man production line!


----------



## Kal El in SLO

good news! thanks greg.


----------



## flashlight

Greg, hope you don't mind if I post this here but goldserve is now offering UW0J drop-in sandwiches for the Exolion here.


----------



## goldserve

gregw is cool! The design of his can allows for this percise drop-in for owners looking for something better. Looks like the LuxIIIs and LuxIs are getting better while the K2 sucks. Maybe we'll see UWOH soon!


----------



## gregw

flashlight said:


> Greg, hope you don't mind if I post this here but goldserve is now offering UW0J drop-in sandwiches for the Exolion here.



Cyril, absolutely no problem. Thanks for bringing it up to Exolion owners. :goodjob:


----------



## Dr_Joe

Outstanding work Greg ! :bow: 

As far as the next project goes..........how much should I PayPal ? :lolsign:


----------



## gregw

Dr_Joe said:


> Outstanding work Greg ! :bow:
> 
> As far as the next project goes..........how much should I PayPal ? :lolsign:



Nothing.... Yet..


----------



## gregw

*Update 29 May*

First batch of 28 shipped today..  Random numbers, were sent, so don't bug me on whether yours has been shipped or not. I will update a complete list once everything has been sent out. I anticipate at least two more trips to the post office to completely ship these out..  One more batch tomorrow, then the last batch on Thursday, since Wednesday is a public holiday here in Hong Kong.


----------



## nuggett

Hey, new picture! Same child, Greg? She is a sweetie.


----------



## gregw

nuggett said:


> Hey, new picture! Same child, Greg? She is a sweetie.


Yep... Thought I should update the picture from when she was 9 months old..  She's two now..


----------



## Roboholic

Paypal sent 6. Roboholic - Exolion - UWOJ - V2.1.
If you are having trouble getting the U bins just go ahead and give me an X
I won't mind.
Thanks Robo


----------



## Dr_Joe

gregw said:


> Yep... Thought I should update the picture from when she was 9 months old..  She's two now..


 
She's positively adorable Greg  
Did you make an Exolion for her ?


----------



## gregw

Dr_Joe said:


> She's positively adorable Greg
> Did you make an Exolion for her ?



Not yet... She currently has a 5x 5mm LED running on 1AAA..


----------



## cue003

Roboholic said:


> Paypal sent 6. Roboholic - Exolion - UWOJ - V2.1.
> If you are having trouble getting the U bins just go ahead and give me an X
> I won't mind.
> Thanks Robo



i am assuming that Robo is joking here right.  I am sure I didn't miss the U bin or even better X bin option..... Or did I?

Curtis


----------



## gregw

cue003 said:


> i am assuming that Robo is joking here right.  I am sure I didn't miss the U bin or even better X bin option..... Or did I?
> 
> Curtis



I think he's referring to goldserve's B/S/T thread for extra Exolion sandwiches... No X-bin Exolions yet..


----------



## Kal El in SLO

What kind of batteries are you guys going to be using in your exolions?....and where did you get them? thanks.


----------



## Planterz

I'll be using the protected RCR2s from AW. That reminds me, with 4 CR2 lights now, I should order more batteries.


----------



## flashlight

gregw said:


> *Update 29 May*
> 
> First batch of 28 shipped today..  Random numbers, were sent, so don't bug me on whether yours has been shipped or not. I will update a complete list once everything has been sent out. I anticipate at least two more trips to the post office to completely ship these out..  One more batch tomorrow, then the last batch on Thursday, since Wednesday is a public holiday here in Hong Kong.



Too many holidays in Hong Kong!  So did mine ship yet, eh Greg :huh2: :huh2: :huh2: :huh2: ???? :laughing:


----------



## frisco

Man.... Those production shots look like Flashlight Porn.

What a beautiful piece of work. I'll have to look for one on BST

Compliments!

frisco


----------



## Uxorious

flashlight said:


> Too many holidays in Hong Kong!  So did mine ship yet, eh Greg :huh2: :huh2: :huh2: :huh2: ???? :laughing:


 
The holiday is "Dragon Boat Festival," it's a very important holiday for Chinese people !!!


----------



## gregw

*Update 30 May*

2nd batch of 28 just shipped.  The rest will ship on Thursday.


----------



## Kal El in SLO

Planterz said:


> I'll be using the protected RCR2s from AW. That reminds me, with 4 CR2 lights now, I should order more batteries.


 
i was thinking of going with his batteries too. anyone else using different batteries?


----------



## Frenchyled

Hi Greg,

I don't want to bother you, but for those who choose EMS, could you please PM or EMail the tracking number ?

Cheers, and again thanks for your work 



gregw said:


> *Update 29 May*
> 
> First batch of 28 shipped today..  Random numbers, were sent, so don't bug me on whether yours has been shipped or not. I will update a complete list once everything has been sent out. I anticipate at least two more trips to the post office to completely ship these out..  One more batch tomorrow, then the last batch on Thursday, since Wednesday is a public holiday here in Hong Kong.


----------



## nexro

Thanks Greg, I've just received my Exolion today! 
It will make an excellent self-birthday present 

It's a tiny and bright light!


----------



## Uxorious

nexro said:


> Thanks Greg, I've just received my Exolion today!
> It will make an excellent self-birthday present
> 
> It's a tiny and bright light!


 
WOW !! You must be the first one who got it !!

Photos and review please !!! :rock:


----------



## gregw

nexro said:


> Thanks Greg, I've just received my Exolion today!
> It will make an excellent self-birthday present
> 
> It's a tiny and bright light!



Wow.. That was FAST! Yes, feedback and review please.. I'm anxious to hear what you liked/disliked, etc... to see how I can improve this, if/when I make a 2nd version..


----------



## flashlight

nexro said:


> Thanks Greg, I've just received my Exolion today!
> It will make an excellent self-birthday present
> 
> It's a tiny and bright light!



:wow: was it by EMS? Happy Birthday bro! :twothumbs


----------



## Roboholic

"Second vWow.. That was FAST! Yes, feedback and review please.. I'm anxious to hear what you liked/disliked, etc... to see how I can improve this, if/when I make a 2nd version..




"
Second version  

Please put me first in line.

Pay pal on the way

Robo


----------



## Frenchyled

Hehe.. mine is in France since tuesday 10:00 am....but it seems that customs hold it because its stats has not changed since this days  
It is at Paris airport, import zone...it will take more time to go from Paris to my home than it took from Hong Kong to PAris


----------



## FlashMike

Mine arrived in Southern California (USA) today. I started a First Impressions thread with my inital thoughts:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/120029


----------



## lightdoc

Beautiful, tiny and bright
Great job!


----------



## ledvador

HOT NEWS!.... HOT NEWS !...
Mine is just arrived this morning juste before going to work...
I found the light inside a small velvet pouch with split ring,
spare O ring and foam pad. Instructions sheet.
First impression is....
OH GOD! that is so little... werrrrrrrrrry sweet light.
So tiny that you can keep it in your closed hand. A real jewel light.

When you remove the sticker from the positive contact, you have to clean some remain glue on it.
The battery must be charged before use, but with a full charged one, the light is very bright in hight mod and the burst mod is more bright as you need on a keychain light, very useful in case of emergency.
GREAT JOB GREG! 
FELICITATIONS!


----------



## gregw

Glad to hear that you all seem to like the Exolion...


----------



## gregw

*Update 1 June*

Shipped 21 packages today... The remaining Exolions will be shipped tomorrow..


----------



## Frenchyled

Hi Greg :wave: 

My English is not very good...so two pictures will be better than 10 000 words 

I received this morning this nice little TI flashlight :thumbsup: 







And a small picture to compare it with my smallest flashlights :goodjob: 
(Only the Orb Raw NS is smaller, by 1mm  )






Many thanks for your good work on these Exolion....I only regret I can't change U.I like the FF3....but maybe for another run


----------



## gregw

Thanks for the pictures Pascal.. :goodjob: 

Glad to hear it arrived safely.. Regarding changing UI, you can always buy a 2nd Exolion sandwich from goldserve, with the standard FluPIC interface.. The sandwich is easily removed from the Can, and it is a 1 minute effort to change it to another sandwich.


----------



## nexro

And here's mine 





It's the one on the left... 





The inside...

Sorry, but I don't have any CR2 lights to compare to since the Exolion is my first CR2 light


----------



## gregw

*Update 1 June*

Guys, I've just installed the new foam pad at the bottom of your Exolions before sending it out. The new foam pad may make it "stiff" and difficult to turn on your Exolions. If this is the case with your Exolion, please put the sticker back onto the positive pole of the RCR2 battery, then tighten your Exolions until it is the "on" stage, and leave it for a day or so to soften the foam pad. This should improve the feel, and make it easier to turn it on.


----------



## XFlash

Mine arrived, great job Greg.
Thanks


----------



## Roboholic

Just got mine.
Just what I was expecting with all the great information.
Had a Fire~Fly with me. Boy is it huge in comparison.
Robo


----------



## luxlunatic

Man I'm jealous, should have ante'd up the $25 for EMS!!


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Greg, mine was a bit stiff at first but when I cranked it all the way down (don't be afraid to do that, guys), it worked like a champ!

It's an absolute work of art. A very classy - and quite small (smaller than I expected) light. It has a great feel, small yet kinda heavy. Feels and looks like quality. The engraved serial number is perfectly done (not too deep) and the trit vial is perfectly centered. There are no tool markings inside the tail (as depicted in the original photos of the proto), as they've all been polished out. The integrated crenallated bezel is also perfectly cut and rounded just enough so that it will not threaten the family jewels when pocketed (thanks for that design change, Greg!). The entire ensemble is sent in a velvet pouch and includes the snap ring, an extra O-ring and an extra foam pad. A three page set of directions is also included.

My thinking can be summed up as follows: The Exolion Ti has been a successful venture from Day #1. We've been kept up to date frequently, we've been allowed to offer design suggestions, we've been given plenty of advance warning regarding payment due dates, we've been offered extras like serial numbers and leather pouches, we've stayed on budget and on schedule, and we've been notified of any changes, problems, design issues, etc. every step of the way. In my opinion, this has been one of the most successful group buys in the history of the Forums. Hats off to Greg for an A+ effort.


----------



## goldserve

I agree. Nothing more to add than two thumbs up!


----------



## InFlux

+1 on all the above positive comments. Received mine today as well.

Count me in on whatever your next project is :twothumbs:


----------



## gregw

Guys, thanks for the glowing reviews...  

I'm really glad you like your Exolions, and it sure makes all the effort worthwhile.


----------



## Planterz

Major thumbs up to Greg for this project. I won't name names, but *this* is how a project is supposed to be run, unlike some others I've seen. This is my first custom project I've been involved in, and couldn't be happier with how it was run or happier with the results. And I haven't even received mine yet.

Greg, whatever your next project is, even (or rather, especially) if it's just more Exolions, count me in.


----------



## Sturluson

I agree: Greg's Exolion has been a dream. He's kept us in the loop from Day One, anticipates problems and solves them, provides stunning photographs and updates, and deals in facts, not excuses. His whole thread should be required reading for anyone wanting to attempt a similiar "make-from-scratch" project.

:goodjob:


----------



## gregw

*Update 2 June*

*ALL Exolions have been SHIPPED!!! *

I've updated the list at the beginning of this thread with all the EMS shipping tracking numbers. You can track your EMS shipment at Hong Kong Post here. This should also show up at the USPS Tracking page here when the package arrives in the US.


----------



## gregw

*Update 2 June (2nd)*

I read in the review thread that some of you have had the O-ring in the front of the Exolion come out. This was an unexpected issue as I've been using the Exolion prototype for a few months, and this has never happened. Anyway, here are the procedures on how to re-install the O-ring should this happen to you.

Procedure to re-install the front O-ring:
1. Using a tweezer, insert each leg of the tweezer into the slots in the Can.
2. Unscrew the Can a few turns until there is a few mm of space in front of UCL in the Exolion.
3. Take out the O-ring and stretch it a little bit a few time to work the kinks out.
4. Re-insert into the front of the Exolion using the tweezer.
5. Tighten the Can until you feel pressure on the O-ring.


----------



## frisco

Planterz said:


> Major thumbs up to Greg for this project. I won't name names, but *this* is how a project is supposed to be run, unlike some others I've seen. This is my first custom project I've been involved in, and couldn't be happier with how it was run or happier with the results. And I haven't even received mine yet.
> 
> Greg, whatever your next project is, even (or rather, especially) if it's just more Exolions, count me in.



Although I did not participate in this project, I have been observing most of them going on CPF. Again ... like Planterz.... Without naming names..... This is a great example of how a project is supposed to be run! A very successful build on many levels. Greg has to be commended on his execution of the Exolion. I would sign up for one of Greg's future builds in a heartbeat !!!

Looks like I'll have to find Exolion Ti CR2 on BST or wait for the next round!

Compliments!
frisco


----------



## Frenchyled

gregw said:


> *Update 2 June (2nd)*
> 
> I read in the review thread that some of you have had the O-ring in the front of the Exolion come out. This was an unexpected issue as I've been using the Exolion prototype for a few months, and this has never happened. Anyway, here are the procedures on how to re-install the O-ring should this happen to you.



Greg,

I have had this issue, after I took the picture at the max level of the light. I think that it is due to the heating of the titanium at this power 

Thank you for the procedure


----------



## gregw

Regarding the O-ring, I just had a discussion with my machinist, and his opinion is that the transparent silicon O-ring is probably less compressible and more slippery than the black rubber O-ring, and therefore, pressure on it could cause it to slip out. If you are having problems with it, I would suggest that you switch it out with the spare black O-ring I've included.

I've had a black O-ring in my prototype Exolion for a few months and it has never come out...


----------



## flashlight

Got mine today & I just love it. Excellent stuff Greg! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fiddleback

*Re: Exolion Ti CR2 Flashlight - Final Assembly Started*

Is there a list for the next batch? Can I get on it? Do I need to send some fundage? PPPPPPPPlease make more once you're good and rested.



Edited to add. If there is another batch can I get #27. I want one whether they're numbered or not, but if they're numbered.....


----------



## malcontent

I am hoping for a second batch also..


----------



## ibcj

malcontent said:


> I am hoping for a second batch also..



+1


----------



## Greymage

I'd like to add again to the kudos - not just for the beautiful light, but on the project management. Great job!


----------



## gregw

Thanks for the compliment guys..  I'm very glad that you like your Exolions.. :laughing: 

I'm also happy that this build is finally over as it has basically taken over my life for the last 10 days or so...  

In any case, look out for a new thread in a few weeks after I've recovered from this build..


----------



## Kal El in SLO

I've been saving this little spot in my EDC travel peli case. :naughty: The exolion makes my E1L look like a giant! 






greg,
love the light. like said before....it's much smaller than i thought it was going to be. I showed some of my friends, and they ALL want one.....but dont want the high price tag. maybe some time in the future, you could do a cheaper Al version.  i would probably get a couple of those.
anyway...i have to agree with everyone else and say that this was probably the best project i've ever been apart of (on any forum).


----------



## Fiddleback

All I hear is high praise. I wouldn't mind an anodized aluminum version either, but...if you go titanium I'm still in.


----------



## GrooveRite

Greg, Congratulations on a project well done, the torch looks magnificant!! If you are to manufacture the Exolion again in titanium....please count me in for one! I will be on the look out for that new thread.


----------



## stevevh

Just got my Exolion today and I must say I am very impressed. It was a little stiff to turn on at first but after following the advice on this thread it now works great. Thanks Greg for an outstanding flashlight.:rock:

Steve


----------



## Taylorf

The wait is killing me!! I really hope mine comes soon.

Like everyone else I too would like to congratulate you on this awesome project. Everything went smooth from start to finish. Great job!


----------



## gregw

Taylorf said:


> The wait is killing me!! I really hope mine comes soon.
> 
> Like everyone else I too would like to congratulate you on this awesome project. Everything went smooth from start to finish. Great job!



Charlie (Mr Bulk) has already received his in Hawaii, so the wait shouldn't be too long for those of you on the mainland..


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Wow! Nothing like a Sunday Delivery to lighten up a otherwise boring Sunday! Some may keep this light as a safe queen, this IS a safe queen quality light. But #43 is gonna be a user, here is her new home on my work van key chain. I have always thought 3 stage is best! AWR Nano downgraded to personal vehicle key chain.... ( I drive work van 2x as much as personal) 




I do have one quick question/ nitpick... The beam of the ExoLion is like the Raw Ns before Rob came up with the reflector change, kinda floody with a large hotspot. While there is nothing wrong with the beam, I like mine nice and tight... :naughty: The newer Raw Ns' beam is tight and "In Focus" after the reflector change . 

*From Rob, of Orb: We are using McR 18mm (J Joker style Reflectors) & Turning them down to 16 mm to fit into Raw Ns, Raw Ag & Raw Ti.
This has improved the beam & brightness to match the Original Raw.
In other words there is no Doughnut hole & a nice tight hot spot. All The Raw Series are equally as bright*

I would like to fit my ExoLion with one of these turned down reflectors if possible, can anyone do this??


----------



## gregw

PSM, glad to see that the Exolion is going to be put to work.. :goodjob: 

If you want a tighter "in-focus" beam in the Exolion, you can take out the McR-16 reflector from the Exolion, and slowly file off 0.015" from the bottom of the reflector to bring the LED into focus. You can refer to McGizmo's thread regarding the Joker LED issue here. This shouldn't be too difficult to do, just patience, and lots of testing as you slowly take a little bit of material off at one time, or use an accurate digital caliper in your measurements...

I personally prefer the slight "flood" from the Exolion in it's current configuration as I feel that it's more useful...


----------



## ibcj

Would a non-joker led tighten it up also ? (PSM - hint...hint, goldserve is making non-joker u bin sandwiches for the Exolion  )


----------



## gregw

nystrpr said:


> Would a non-joker led tighten it up also ? (PSM - hint...hint, goldserve is making non-joker u bin sandwiches for the Exolion  )



Yes, a Non-Joker LED would also tighten it up without any modifications...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

nystrpr said:


> Would a non-joker led tighten it up also ? (PSM - hint...hint, goldserve is making non-joker u bin sandwiches for the Exolion  )



Oh cool, I have one on order....  

Nice work here, solid group buy. I am gonna miss this thread!


----------



## Dr_Joe

Mine arrived safe and sound. Outstanding flashlight and extremely professional project from start to finish. Well done Greg ! :bow:  

:thanks:


----------



## kenster

Hi Greg,

I did some work on one of my Exolion`s this morning. I now have another highly polished Ti light. It took a while but it is a mirror finish and looks like chrome. SWEET!




My camera broke or I would have put a pic of it. Well worth all the effort of doing it! It looks great next to my Polished Ti McLux!



Thanks again for my cool new Exolions!





Ken


----------



## Amorphous

Greg,

Awesome work!! Picture worth a thousdand words.  
L-R ( Ti-Silver RAW, Ti-RAW123, Ti-Gatlight, Ti-McClicky/ETube/ArcLS, Ti-Mclux, Ti-ION ) 






Amorphous


----------



## Uxorious

Amorphous said:


> Greg,
> 
> Awesome work!! Picture worth a thousdand words.
> L-R ( Ti-Silver RAW, Ti-RAW123, Ti-Gatlight, Ti-McClicky/ETube/ArcLS, Ti-Mclux, Ti-ION )
> 
> Amorphous


 
WOW !! You have the crazy Ti series !!! :rock: :rock: 
Maybe you can also show us the beam shots side by side.


----------



## Greymage

Amorphous said:


> Greg,
> 
> Awesome work!! Picture worth a thousdand words.
> L-R ( Ti-Silver RAW, Ti-RAW123, Ti-Gatlight, Ti-McClicky/ETube/ArcLS, Ti-Mclux, Ti-ION )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amorphous



Great picture!

Looking at all those lights, I think the Exolion is perfectly balanced between the simplicity of the Orbs and the excessive busyness of the other lights.

I'm glad I didn't have to shell out for all those other lights to figure that out...


----------



## daz

Hi Greg,my Exolion has arrived here in the UK...Many thanks for making this superb little gem for us.


----------



## goldserve

Mine is getting scratched up on my keychain already but it is still wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## gregw

Glad to hear that everyone is getting their Exolions.  

Amorphous, thanks for the picture. You have a fantastic Ti collection!! The Exolion Ti looks quite at home among those Ti flashlights.


----------



## Amorphous

Thanks for the kind words..

That Ti light collection took me a long time to amass, and it represented many hours of passionate work from those few creative souls. I have the privilege to witnessed those works of art from inception to final product, and it's a great pleasure as a collector to behold such amazing works. :naughty: 

I will try to get some beam shots tonight  

Amorphous


----------



## Greymage

There have been lots of great pictures of the Exolion... but what of its poor unappreciated holster? Without the holster this work of beauty would get all scratched up!




It's good for more than just protecting the Exolion - its sides are the perfect dimensions to nestle a small 1GB flash drive:




Velcro on the side of the flash drive and holster keeps the contacts face into the holster, reducing wear:




After all, we want to keep the business ends of these things in pristine condition:


----------



## Dr_Joe

:wow: Beautiful Ti collection Amorphous oo:


----------



## Shaocaholica

Got mine today. Excellent work Greg.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Mines gettin scratched up and I love it! :rock: 

I'm turning this thing into a user, beatin her up good! I havent dropped my keys on the pavement...... yet :laughing:


----------



## gregw

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Mines gettin scratched up and I love it! :rock:
> 
> I'm turning this thing into a user, beatin her up good! I havent dropped my keys on the pavement...... yet :laughing:



Glad to hear it's being used... :rock: 

The "scratches" should just polish out...


----------



## tanghy

my cr2 collection


----------



## marcspar

Number 004 made it to CT. Thanks for a great light, Greg!

Marc


----------



## EricMack

tanghy said:


> my cr2 collection


 
Nice Splash, Tanghy! Bet its not on your keyring, though!


----------



## LifeNRA

Got my Exolion today! Wow, what a work of art! 

Thank you EricMack for such a woderful gift. 
Thank you Greg for the extras and for making such a great light.

I'm as proud as a peacock!


----------



## nuggett

got mine today, very pleased


----------



## ernsanada

Got my Exolion today!

24/100
















Beam shot @ 8"






Thanks gregw!!!!


----------



## gregw

Guys, thanks for the great pictures! :goodjob:


----------



## luxlunatic

The wait is over!!!!!!!:rock: Recieved mine today, #23, and its awesome!!!! Well worth the wait. Tiny, tiny, and bright(will be brighter with the U-bin upgrade!).
Thanks tons gregw, great finished product (execpt one little tool mark on the bezel, but so what, this one will be edc'ed), execelent project from start to finish, loved all the updates and I will kind of miss them. Looking foward to any of your projects in the future, keep up the good work. Very happy with this light, THANK YOU GREGW!!!!!!!


----------



## Taylorf

Just got mine today. When I pulled it out all I could think was wow this is awesome. I love the look of it. Very nice light

I have a few questions though. I know others have had problems with the O ring, and I did too. I was able to get it back it, but how do I make it stay, I am afraid it will come out again. Also, the battery it came with does not work. I can get the light to flicker but that is it. the battery is shorter than the cr2's that came with my Orb Raw. I tried one of the batteries I use with my Raw and it works in the Exolion, but i can not screw the light all the way together. I am not sure what to do.

EDIT 

I just tried the battery I got with the Exolion in my Raw and it works the battery shouldn't be the problem. I am confused bacause the Raw batteries work in the Exolion (except it doesnt screw all the way together).


----------



## DavidR

Another proud new Exolion owner. WOW!! This light is very bright and small. I was very surprised at how small it is.

If you do another run I'm deffinately in.


----------



## Roboholic

Been over a week. Tried to use the pouch and decided it defeated the purpose of having such a small light so I just though it in the pocket.

After a little flitz all key scuffs are gone.

Thanks Greg

Robo


----------



## gregw

Taylorf said:


> Just got mine today. When I pulled it out all I could think was wow this is awesome. I love the look of it. Very nice light
> 
> I have a few questions though. I know others have had problems with the O ring, and I did too. I was able to get it back it, but how do I make it stay, I am afraid it will come out again. Also, the battery it came with does not work. I can get the light to flicker but that is it. the battery is shorter than the cr2's that came with my Orb Raw. I tried one of the batteries I use with my Raw and it works in the Exolion, but i can not screw the light all the way together. I am not sure what to do.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I just tried the battery I got with the Exolion in my Raw and it works the battery shouldn't be the problem. I am confused bacause the Raw batteries work in the Exolion (except it doesnt screw all the way together).



Taylorf, you can switch out the transparent silicon O-ring in the front of the Exolion to the black rubber O-ring that I've included as a spare. That should solve the problem of the O-ring coming out. Regarding the battery length, yes, this batch of RCR2s from AW seem to be slightly shorter than the standard RCR2. However, I've tested every Exolion to ensure that there isn't any contact issue, so my guess is that when you re-tightened the Can, you screwed it down too hard and increased the distance in the battery compartment. Try switching out the O-ring to the black one, then tighten the Can just enough to make sure there is pressure on the O-ring, then test it. 

There is also the possibility that the retaining ring that is holding the sandwich in the Can is loose. Take out the Can and try tightening the retaining ring with a tweezer as much as possible, then reinstall the Can and test. If you still have a problem, send me a PM and I will take care of it.


----------



## nethiker

Taylorf said:


> ...the battery is shorter than the cr2's that came with my Orb Raw.



I have the Raw as well and the new shorter AW battery doesn't fit the Nano charger with the magnets I use for the Raw battery. Any ideas on how best to make the new battery fit? Is there a different charger that would accomodate the smaller batteries?

Awesome light gregw! A perfect 10. I use it every day when there's not enough moon light to see from the car to the house. It's a joy each time to see by the perfect, white beam rather than the purple I'm use to from the Arc AAA it replaced.

Thank You. :bow:

If you ever consider taking requests, I would love a matching Ti spare battery holder.


----------



## gregw

nethiker said:


> I have the Raw as well and the new shorter AW battery doesn't fit the Nano charger with the magnets I use for the Raw battery. Any ideas on how best to make the new battery fit? Is there a different charger that would accomodate the smaller batteries?
> 
> Awesome light gregw! A perfect 10. I use it every day when there's not enough moon light to see from the car to the house. It's a joy each time to see by the perfect, white beam rather than the purple I'm use to from the Arc AAA it replaced.
> 
> Thank You. :bow:
> 
> If you ever consider taking requests, I would love a matching Ti spare battery holder.



Thanks for the compliment.  I'm just glad that you like your Exolion, and is actually using it..  

Regarding charging the RCR2, I think AW has some spacers for the nano charger that will fit the RCR2. PM him to ask. A temporary solution might be to add a layer of aluminium foil to increase the length of the magnets you use. No intention of making a spare battery holder though...


----------



## Greymage

nethiker said:


> I have the Raw as well and the new shorter AW battery doesn't fit the Nano charger with the magnets I use for the Raw battery. Any ideas on how best to make the new battery fit? Is there a different charger that would accomodate the smaller batteries?
> 
> :



I just stuck a dime on top of the magnets.

Of course, my battery did end up leaking inside my Exolion a couple of days later 

I haven't had good luck with RCR2s, I have another one (non-AW) with a loose board in it or something, lights flicker when you use it if you shake it and you have to hit it a couple of times to get it to start charging.


----------



## Shaocaholica

Greymage said:


> I just stuck a dime on top of the magnets.
> 
> Of course, my battery did end up leaking inside my Exolion a couple of days later


Which terminal did you stick the dime to? You could have shorted out the battery if you stuck it to the pos terminal.


----------



## kiely23+

Hi Gregw,
got mine today and love it! :goodjob: 
Thank´s...


----------



## Planterz

Got mine today. This thing really is a little jewel. I really do need to pick up another so I can use one and keep one mint. My custom UWOJ FLuPIC should arrive in the next couple days too.


----------



## gregw

Greymage said:


> I just stuck a dime on top of the magnets.
> 
> Of course, my battery did end up leaking inside my Exolion a couple of days later
> 
> I haven't had good luck with RCR2s, I have another one (non-AW) with a loose board in it or something, lights flicker when you use it if you shake it and you have to hit it a couple of times to get it to start charging.



PM sent...


----------



## Shaocaholica

Greg,

If you could find a glow o-ring that fits the lens, it would look way cool. I've got a sample of glow rings from greenLED and none of them fit. Do you know what the size of the lens o-ring is?


----------



## gregw

Shaocaholica said:


> Greg,
> 
> If you could find a glow o-ring that fits the lens, it would look way cool. I've got a sample of glow rings from greenLED and none of them fit. Do you know what the size of the lens o-ring is?



15mm internal, 17mm external, 1mm thick.


----------



## Planterz

Does anyone feel that the foam at the bottom of the tail needs to be removed? It seems pretty thin, but I really have to crank down hard (I feel uncomfortable doing it) to make the battery contact. Kinda like the Fenix P1. I assume it's there to reduce battery rattle, but unless the foam serves some other purpose I'm unaware of, I'm tempted to remove it and simply use my tried-and-true method of eliminating battery rattle: wrapping a bit of masking tape around the battery.

I still can't get over how cool this light is. The only part I was slightly apprehensive about from the photos were the tool markings around the tritium/keyring hole post, but in person it's actually kinda cool. The different markings kinda dance around in the light and spin around each other when you turn the light around in your hands. Groooovy.


----------



## gregw

Planterz said:


> Does anyone feel that the foam at the bottom of the tail needs to be removed? It seems pretty thin, but I really have to crank down hard (I feel uncomfortable doing it) to make the battery contact. Kinda like the Fenix P1. I assume it's there to reduce battery rattle, but unless the foam serves some other purpose I'm unaware of, I'm tempted to remove it and simply use my tried-and-true method of eliminating battery rattle: wrapping a bit of masking tape around the battery.
> 
> I still can't get over how cool this light is. The only part I was slightly apprehensive about from the photos were the tool markings around the tritium/keyring hole post, but in person it's actually kinda cool. The different markings kinda dance around in the light and spin around each other when you turn the light around in your hands. Groooovy.



The foam ring is there to prevent battery rattle... You can remove it if you want, or you can also "soften" it up by putting tape on the positive pole of the RCR2 battery to prevent contact, putting the taped up RCR2 battery in the Exolion, then twist the Exolion until it is the "On" position and leaving it for a day. That should depress the foam enough to make it easier to turn on, yet still provide enough cushion to prevent rattle.


----------



## Planterz

Thanks greg. I'll try the second tip first and remove it if that doesn't suit my needs.


----------



## sideman7

I just received mine today. Thanks!!! Now that I actually have it in my hands, it is just beyond cool. It is absolutely gorgeous and will be the perfect keychain light for me. The brightness levels are just right, I see no reason to mess with the high level at all. I did have to swap out the front o-ring (no big deal), and I am experiencing some annoying flickering while turning it on and off, but I think I have narrowed that issue down to a bad battery I got from Lighthound (the bottom is at a strange angle, so I don't think it's making good contact at the bottom of the light). I put another charged battery in and it behaves as expected. This is also the first light I've owned with this type of light engine, and the flickering (pulsing) at the lower levels takes some getting used to. Although I can't see the individual pulses (unless I shine it at a fan), something about it is a bit unnerving. I like the fact that there is very little play in the threads, that means it is very unlikely to turn on in my pocket.

Overall, it's a great little light! Thanks!


----------



## Shaocaholica

sideman7 said:


> I just received mine today. Thanks!!! Now that I actually have it in my hands, it is just beyond cool. It is absolutely gorgeous and will be the perfect keychain light for me. The brightness levels are just right, I see no reason to mess with the high level at all. I did have to swap out the front o-ring (no big deal), and I am experiencing some annoying flickering while turning it on and off, but I think I have narrowed that issue down to a bad battery I got from Lighthound (the bottom is at a strange angle, so I don't think it's making good contact at the bottom of the light). I put another charged battery in and it behaves as expected. This is also the first light I've owned with this type of light engine, and the flickering (pulsing) at the lower levels takes some getting used to. Although I can't see the individual pulses (unless I shine it at a fan), something about it is a bit unnerving. I like the fact that there is very little play in the threads, that means it is very unlikely to turn on in my pocket.
> 
> Overall, it's a great little light! Thanks!



The pulsing/flickering at the low level is normal. It shouldn't be visible unless you wave the light or shine it into something like a fan.


----------



## Dizos

Congratulations on the successful run! You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## gregw

sideman7, the flickering on Low is normal, as the sandwich used in the Exolion uses Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) to control the brightness. This means that the LED is still driven at the full current at all times, but it is just turned on for a split second, X number of times per second, depending on the brightness that you want. The good thing about this method is that the colour of the LED doesn't change, and it still looks just as white as it would on Low as it does on Burst mode.

Shaocaholica, thanks for stepping in. :goodjob: 

Dizos, thanks for the congrats.


----------



## sideman7

Thanks for the info. I am aware of how it works, but this is the first flashlight I've owned that operates this way. The result on low is a bit strange to me. I'm sure I'll learn to deal with it though!


----------



## Taylorf

Well I somehow already managed to crack the lense on the edge and it affects the beam slightly. I was wondering where I could buy another.

Also how do you get the sandwhich and led out. With my Raw I just slightly push on the lense. I have tried pushing lightly but I am afraid it will make the crack worse so I am not pushing too hard, but is this the way to get it out?


----------



## gregw

Taylorf said:


> Well I somehow already managed to crack the lense on the edge and it affects the beam slightly. I was wondering where I could buy another.
> 
> Also how do you get the sandwhich and led out. With my Raw I just slightly push on the lense. I have tried pushing lightly but I am afraid it will make the crack worse so I am not pushing too hard, but is this the way to get it out?



The lens is a standard 17mm/2mm UCL from flashlightlens.com

To get the sandwich out, you will need to do the following:

1. Use a straight pointed tweezer and insert each leg into the slot on each side of the Can. Unscrew the Can until it comes out of the head portion of the Exolion.

2. With the same tweezer, insert each leg into the slot in the retaining ring that you can see from the front of the Can and unscrew the retaining ring. The sandwich should just drop out from the front of the Can once the retaining ring is off.

Reinstallation order for the front portion of the Exolion is:
1. O-ring
2. UCL Lens
3. McR-16 reflector
4. Can


----------



## kenster

Here is a pic of one of Gregs Exolions with a little polishing.


----------



## ICUDoc

Kenster

That looks great-these are gorgeous, potent little lights with a real touch of class.
Could you tell me how you polished that up?

Many thanks- and thanks to gregw for these awesome little torches- everyone who sees it wants one!!!!


----------



## DrizzitT

Got mine today... What a work of art!!! :goodjob:

On the keychain it goes! (Oh yeah, Kenster, how did you polish it?)

Eric


----------



## gregw

Kenster, Very Nice polishing job!! :goodjob:


----------



## kenster

Sandpaper and elbow grease makes the Exolion look pretty darn good! :rock: 

MicroMark sells polishing kits that go all the way to 12,000 grit sandpaper. After you make it down to that grit, then Dremel and polish to finnish it off. I am almost done with this one.


----------



## Navck

Greg, tell us when you might have a second run. Those polished ones look VERY nice.


----------



## Sturluson

Greg, my Exolion (#90) came today - along with a Spy005 - and it is terrific. The form factor is extraordinary. I expected a lot from this light, and it is everything I expected. The only thing I regret is that your progress/information posts are over...

About the threads: I cleaned the lubricant it came with, applied Krytox, then worked the threads (with no battery in the light) for about five minutes. It is now silky smooth.

It was a lot of fun tonight taking the Exolion and the Spy out into the dark night to try them out! Thanks!

:goodjob:


----------



## gregw

Navck, just keep your eyes out for a new thread..  It may be a few days/weeks yet as I'm still in "recovery" mode because it's been only 11 days since I sent out the last Exolion.. :laughing: 

Sturluson, I'm very glad to hear that the Exolion is meeting your expectations.  The tight/rough threads are a known issue for Ti and I just didn't have the time nor the energy to work it in for every single Exolion...  I hope it gives you many years of reliable service..


----------



## Sturluson

Greg, you're a lazy man. It would have taken you only five minutes per light to partially work in the threads. Add another five minutes for de-lubing and re-lubing, and another two minutes per light to rest your wrists so they don't fall off.

That's only another 20 hours, you shirker. :lolsign:


----------



## sideman7

Greg,
I've got to say, the more I play with/use this light, the better it seems! Simple, elegant and functional. The shape of the battery compartment makes it easy to turn, the extended bezel protects the lens from keys and I love how the spit ring tucks away when not in use. Mine is starting to get a bit scratched up (seems sacrilege), but I get the feeling it will look good as it evens out... I couldn't ask more from a keychain light (except maybe a u-bin sandwich, which is on it's way...). Thanks again!

I am still getting a bit of flickering as I turn the head, but I am hoping it just needs a bit more break-in...


----------



## aosty

Sturluson said:


> Greg, you're a lazy man. It would have taken you only five minutes per light to partially work in the threads. Add another five minutes for de-lubing and re-lubing, and another two minutes per light to rest your wrists so they don't fall off.
> 
> That's only another 20 hours, you shirker. :lolsign:




Quit bugging Greg or he's gonna get sloppy!...  :lolsign: 

P.S. Greg is taking care of this, er, little, issue and I got his blessing to post this photo.


----------



## flashlight

aosty said:


> Quit bugging Greg or he's gonna get sloppy!...  :lolsign:
> 
> P.S. Greg is taking care of this, er, little, issue and I got his blessing to post this photo.



Hey Al, nice pic! Did you use a Lensbaby or shift lens to shoot that? (I have a Lensbaby Original version to sell  ) 

Er, maybe he thot you didn't want a lanyard/keyring carry option.


----------



## aosty

flashlight said:


> Hey Al, nice pic! Did you use a Lensbaby or shift lens to shoot that? (I have a Lensbaby Original version to sell  )



Nope, I used Selective-Cropping (tm)..... :lolsign: :naughty:  ...50mm @ f/1.4, FYI.


----------



## gregw

aosty, yep... Looks like I missed one...  Send the tail back and it will be taken care of...  

sideman7, what is the flickering like? Is it a "blink" after turning it on? If it is the "blink", then that is also normal. 

There is a possibility that the retaining ring on the sandwich could be slightly lose.. Try the following:

1. Use a straight pointed tweezer and insert each leg into the slot on each side of the Can. Unscrew the Can until it comes out of the head portion of the Exolion.

2. With the same tweezer, insert each leg into the slot in the retaining ring that you can see from the front of the Can and tighten the retaining ring as much as possible.

3. Re-install the Can until you feel it squeezing the O-ring, then test.


----------



## Planterz

After reinstalling the can, spray it with Deoxit and Progold. It's quite possible that your blinking problem comes from gunked up contacts, as it's easy to accidentally get lube on the contacts when handling the internals of the light.


----------



## flashlight

aosty said:


> Nope, I used Selective-Cropping (tm)..... :lolsign: :naughty:  ...50mm @ f/1.4, FYI.



Nice! Here's a couple of my simple taken shots.


----------



## gregw

Cyril, very nice photos.. :goodjob:


----------



## Lynxis

Was fortunate to procure #83 from the orginal owner!
WOW - what a well thought-out and superbly designed light!
The tiny size is amazing, and the lines of the design are both
functional and sexy...

Now, I just have to do the Goldserve 2.1 fluPic upgrade with a
nicer "true white" UWOJ // and I'll be totally satisfied.

GREG! congrats // superb work!

and just to give you some contrast of my compliment...
I'm a Swiss-trained Watchmaker that regularly services Rolex,
and many of the finest and most expensive watches the Swiss
watch industry produces.

Should you do future runs of the Exolion, please slate me down to
purchase a few more from you!

thanks for such a great micro-light!


----------



## gregw

Lynxis, thanks for the compliment.  

It is always gratifying to hear that the Exolion is appreciated for it's design, as I wanted it to look sleek and modern, but functional, without being too busy or fussy..


----------



## kazu

I got exolion in B/S/T ! 

It's very nice!
*http://album.nikon-image.com/nk/NK_AlbumPage.asp?key=847683&un=131806*

*Interested in a handmade holster? (CR2type)* 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/121406

Thanks


----------



## gregw

kazu said:


> I got exolion in B/S/T !
> 
> It's very nice!
> 
> http://www.myalbum.ne.jp/cgi-bin/a_album?pipot_code=93144215647181550053&command=G&filename=fe649872_0051.jpg&file_no=48&album_no=1&noise=3607
> 
> 
> *Interested in a handmade holster? (CR2type)*
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/121406
> 
> Thanks



Kazu, nice holsters.. :goodjob: 

BTW, your album cannot be seen.. When I click on the link, it brings me to http://myalbum.ne.jp/ instead...


----------



## kazu

gregw,

Thank you! 
Sorry, Expiration date of access has expire...
>BTW, your album cannot be seen.. 



gregw said:


> Kazu, nice holsters.. :goodjob:
> 
> BTW, your album cannot be seen.. When I click on the link, it brings me to http://myalbum.ne.jp/ instead...


----------



## Sturluson

I've had my Exolion for about 48 hours now. My appreciation grows: it is the perfect size, the perfect weight, and has that titanium integrity that lets you know you don't have to pamper it. This light, with its three power levels, is just extraordinarily useful.

The threads are worked in nicely. Repeated twists, always with a generous amount of Krytox, have polished the threads so that they are very bright and well-mated. I followed, too, Greg's advice about covering the positive terminal of the battery and closing the Exolion tightly to break the resistance of the foam pad. The Exolion can now be operated one-handed quite easily.

Greg, let me say it again: *You did good!*


----------



## ouchmyfinger

Number 72 checking in. Got lucky enough to acquire this from the original owner. It's been on my keychain for two weeks or so - holds up great! I initially had some o-ring issues, the light came to me with the black o-ring in front. It kept popping out. So I tried the clear o-ring, and its stayed put ever since. Also looks a lot nicer than having the black one in front.

I do not expect #72 to change hands again. At least, not until someone pries it out of my cold, dead fingers. Or until the next time I lose my keys 

Anyway, nice little light. 

I do hope that you make more lights gregw.


----------



## gregw

ouchmyfinger, glad to hear that the Exolion is actually being used as designed. :goodjob: 

Regarding the O-ring, I've been using the black rubber O-ring in my prototype for a few months now, and it has never come out. I'm thinking that there is a "sweet spot" in the range of tightness that either the black rubber O-ring or transparent silicon O-ring can tolerate that will cause it to sit securely in front of the UCL.


----------



## CPFMan

I received mine 2 weeks ago. Been Busy. Great Light!! Thanks Gregw


Note: PM Sent


----------



## nekomane

Now I regret that I didn't get on the list  
Please let me know if you do another run, great job!


----------



## dbedit

I have had mine 015/100 on my key ring for a while now. 
Greg I just wanted to let you know my thoughts on the Exlion project. From day one I have been very impressed with the comunication and progress you have provided to the members who purchased the Exolion. You were able to keep us informed and updated with both the progress of the build and technology in the light. VERY WELL DONE! 
I was a bit concerned with the crenulated bezel, thinking that if I carry the light in my pocket it will be uncomfortable and will dig in the leg. I was mistaken! it is a very comfortable light to carry, it provides protection to the lens, and it looks good to boot. As others have pointed out, the threads were a bit stiff at first but have quickly broken in and are now very smooth just as you said they would. I have decided to install the 2.1 flupic mod and U bin because I spend a lot of time outdoors and off road and like the idea of the SOS feature if I need it. I have also installed a lobster claw clip on mine so it can be quickly removed from my key chain and attached to my Ti necklace when camping. (I really would like to find a Ti Lobster Claw) 
Greg you have designed and built a light that fits my EDC needs almost perfectly with its size, function, and features. The problem is it fits many of my friends needs as well they all want one. I have had to draw the line with my girlfriend that she can't have this light she loves it. If you decide to build additional Exolions in Ti or Al "I AM IN" until then I will continue to watch BST for one.


----------



## gregw

dbedit, glad to hear that the Exolion is meeting your needs.  Regarding a Ti Lobster claw clip, check Berkeley Point.


----------



## ledvador

Gregw,
Mine still working nice, i'm luky with the translusent O-ring, still on place. 
Probably the light a the year 2006!

I'm in for Exolion R123 version... or 123 body!
Will be nice to get a seccond run for every CPF members whoo missed the first one even in alluminium to get it less expensive.
Thanks again


----------



## gregw

ledvador said:


> Gregw,
> Mine still working nice, i'm luky with the translusent O-ring, still on place.
> Probably the light a the year 2006!
> 
> I'm in for Exolion R123 version... or 123 body!
> Will be nice to get a seccond run for every CPF members whoo missed the first one even in alluminium to get it less expensive.
> Thanks again



Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## aosty

aosty said:


> P.S. Greg is taking care of this, er, little, issue and I got his blessing to post this photo.




 and decided to take matters into my own hands... :shakehead :whoopin: 



Stupid flexy skinny drill bit decided to wander off my centerpunch mark. :green:






Fortunately, the do-over from the other side went well... as did some polishing.


----------



## gregw

aosty, you should have just sent it back to me to take care of the problem...


----------



## aosty

gregw said:


> aosty, you should have just sent it back to me to take care of the problem...




:duck: 
:bow:

:drunk:


----------



## Per Arne

Hi gregw,

Just wondering if you have any plans for a new run of your Exolion Titanium CR2 or as mention above, a 123A model or mybe in AAA or AA? 

PA


----------



## Greymage

I still love my Exolion Ti... but my Fenix P1D CE is brighter! That's just wrong! Is anyone planning on doing any Cree replacement sandwiches for the Exolion?


----------



## kiely23+

I want it, too....



Greymage said:


> I still love my Exolion Ti... but my Fenix P1D CE is brighter! That's just wrong! Is anyone planning on doing any Cree replacement sandwiches for the Exolion?


----------



## Taylorf

Ive been wondering if I could get a cree in mine as well....


----------



## Roboholic

ditto


----------



## modamag

Who dare say that the Fenix P1D CE is brighter than my Exolion. Although mine sit in case most of the time, it's will hold more than it's own against the other lights.


----------



## gregw

Guys, I made the Exolion so that it can be easily dismantled and upgraded by the end user and/or 3rd party, just like when some of you upgraded to a U-bin FluPIC with custom programming from goldserve. Until goldserve comes up with a Cree XR-E compatible emitter board, I'm sorry, but it will be just too much work to offer any XR-E upgrades. In addition, quite a lot of work needs to be done to the reflector as well...  BTW, I'm NOT saying it can't be done, but that it's just too much work to offer as an upgrade.. 

I never made the Exolion to compete with anyone else, but technology marches on, and you can bet that before too long, another LED will be available that will blow away the XR-E.. My personal Exolion still has a TWOH in it since I find it more than bright enough for everyday use, so upgrading it hasn't really been a priority, although this hasn't stopped me from experimenting..  

Jonathan, thanks for the kind words on the Exolion.


----------



## Greymage

Thanks Greg - I was one of the people who got the U bin sandwich upgrade... Here's hoping goldserve comes up with a Cree sandwich soon.

Or maybe Lumileds will come out with a new Luxeon that's even brighter... there's nothing like real competition for driving improvements


----------



## sideman7

I just figured I would chime in and let you know how useful my Exolion Ti has been... It's been on my keychain since I got it, and has been through the U-bin upgrade and a couple of days ago upgraded it again with goldserve's Seoul flupic. I can't recommend this enough! On full blast, it puts out more light than my freak U-bin Raw (although the Raw still throws better), and to my surprise, doesn't get anywhere near as hot!

I couldn't ask more from a keychain light! Thanks!


----------



## gregw

sideman7, glad to hear that the Exolion has been easily upgraded as it was designed to do.  I hope it fulfils your keychain lighting needs for many years..


----------



## Led_Blind

Wow, i never see these up for sale in BST forums. . . . . Are they that good?


----------



## sideman7

gregw said:


> sideman7, glad to hear that the Exolion has been easily upgraded as it was designed to do.  I hope it fulfils your keychain lighting needs for many years..



I'm sure it will, thanks! The titanium stands up to my keys quite well. Little scratches, but it looks good like this. I also posted some beamshots on Goldserve's thread with the upgrade... The lower heat output is worth doing the upgrade alone, and you might be surprised (or not) by the results.


----------



## ICUDoc

Led_Blind said:


> Wow, i never see these up for sale in BST forums. . . . . Are they that good?


Yes.


----------



## Lambert

If you do another run of the Titanium let me know.


----------



## quantile

*Exolion Makeover - Inside and Out* 


Exolion #17 (from the initial Ti run) has been on my keychain most of the time since I got it. Multiple levels of output, great form factor, not all that heavy, good runtime - it is ideal for the job. But you all pretty much know that...

Along came Modamag's exotic coating offer and I couldn't resist. I sent my Exolion Ti's shell accross the ocean to receive a AlTiN coating. Got it back a few days ago - and man, did it come out great...






I broke the original H3 vial while trying to remove it before coating and put in a blue one.

Next to a Raw Ti to show the contrast to bare titanium: 






The laser engraving became a little subdued but is still readable:





Then I thought, with that much of an upgrade on the outside, the light deserves a brighter emitter and I put in a SSC P4. I didn't mess with the McR-16 reflector, so the hotspot got quite a bit larger, which I think is well-suited for a keychain light. Lux-readings at 1m did not change much. I suck at beamshots so some crude lightmeter readings will have to do (milk carton style - might be indicative of total output): 

Before (LuxIII UX0J): low/high/burst 85/380/1070
After (SSC P4 USW0H): low/high/burst 155/720/1820

Quite an improvement, I would say.







Thanks to Gregw and Modamag for making this possible.

Marcus


----------



## DM51

That is EXTREMELY nice! Brave of you to decide to cover the original Ti, which must have been very smart itself, but this looks superb, like polished gunmetal. Is the AlTiN as shiny as it looks, or is that the camera lighting effect?

Also, what are those quick-release things you have attached on the split-rings of the Exolion & the Raw? They look neat. Could you give a link / info about where to get them?


----------



## gregw

Marcus, congrates on a very nicely done upgrade. :thumbsup: The AlTiN coating should be much more scratch resistant than the Ti itself, so you should have less surface scratching with this..


----------



## luxlunatic

Good choice for a finish on this great light. Mine has been a perminate resident on my cars' keyring since recieved and I still love it, especially with a Seoul upgrade.


----------



## cryhavok

What kind of locking mechanism does the keychain of the light have?


----------



## quantile

DM51 said:


> That is EXTREMELY nice! Brave of you to decide to cover the original Ti, which must have been very smart itself, but this looks superb, like polished gunmetal. Is the AlTiN as shiny as it looks, or is that the camera lighting effect?
> 
> Also, what are those quick-release things you have attached on the split-rings of the Exolion & the Raw? They look neat. Could you give a link / info about where to get them?



It really is that shiny, the Ti was polished before coating. I think bead blasting would look nice as well. The color of the AlTiN is dark gray with a hint of purple, which doesn't show in the pictures.

This is the keychain quick-release I use. I often need to detach a key and don't like fumbling with split rings. 

Marcus


----------



## X_Marine

That looks really nice and quite unique.
I would love to have mine done in TiN like my Draco. If I thought it would come out anywhere near that nice, I wouldn't hesitate.

Great job.
X.


----------



## sideman7

Well, my Exolion Ti is still going strong, after more than two years of daily use on my keychain! I am still amazed that after being carried around like this:





The light is still in this condition:





I have yet to come across another light I would consider replacing this with! I'll probably just keep replacing the LED with better offerings as they appear. Thanks again!


----------



## olrac

I just bought one from Greg and can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## datiLED

Wow... that is one sweet light. I really like the size and style. I had seen the Exolion previously, but thought that it was a CR123 light. The fact that is a CR2 light makes it very desireable. 

Any chance of an HAIII aluminum version with a Seoul LED?


----------



## olrac

Mine arrived today and it kicks buttocks big time. What frickin nice light!
Here are some pics for your viewing enjoyment.



 





 



I am loving the little gem!


----------



## collector

Kewl.... are they still being sold ??


----------



## olrac

collector said:


> Kewl.... are they still being sold ??




Unfortunately, no! I got the very last new one at $225 +$10, I think that if you want one just put a WTB on the Custom B/S/T and you might find a person who is willing to part with his.


----------



## Paper Lawyer

I sold my Exolion a week ago as I don't have the skills to upgrade the LE but I'm now scratching my head to identify its replacement. I like the Raw NS but I'd prefer a regulated CR2 light. The Ti Aeon just looks a bit too pricey.


----------

